# JBC Seeds



## JBCSeeds (Feb 8, 2019)

RIU, what's happenin...? 

Due to numerous requests, we've decided to make a thread here on Roll It Up. Before we get started, we'd like to thank our current customers for your business and invite everyone else to make the JBC family a part of your own.



*LINKS:

Home/Shop: *https://www.jbcseeds.com/

*Promos: *https://www.jbcseeds.com/promos/

*News: *https://www.jbcseeds.com/drops-restocks/

*Newsletter: *https://www.jbcseeds.com/newsletter/

*Instagram*: https://www.instagram.com/jbcseedbank/




*BREEDERS:*

*Bodhi Seeds*, *DJ Short/Old World Genetics,* *Exotic Genetix*, *AK Bean Brains*, *Katsu Seeds*, *Coastal Seed Co.*, *Canna Exotics*, *Rare Dankness,* *Archive Seed Bank*, *Useful Seeds*, *Strayfox* *Gardenz*, *Norstar Genetics*, *Dynasty Genetics*, *Red Eyed Genetics*, *Crickets and Cicada Seeds*, *Alphakronik Genes*, *Relic Seeds*, *Second Generation Genetics*, *Pistil Positive Creations*,* Kingdom Organic Seeds*, *Seedy Breeder*,* Vashon Seed*, *Mosca Seeds*, and *Savory Seed.*



*EMAIL: [email protected]*

We prefer to handle business via email *(not private messages or this thread). *Please email us, if you have any business-related questions.


10% RIU Code: *RIU10*

Thanks again for the support and enjoy those beans!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 8, 2019)

Heads up: In addition to our breeders’ promos, we have a Bodhi raffle going this month. Any pack of Bodhi bought during the month of February counts as an entry for the drawing. We will have three winners. The first name drawn gets to pick first from the prizes, second name drawn picks next, etc.



PRIZE CHOICES:

1 pack of *Goji OG*
1 pack of *Mother’s Milk*
1 pack of Nierika Seed Trust’s *Herbaria Bushman’s Pure Heirloom Seeds* (Ciskei, South Africa)


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 8, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> RIU, what's happenin'...
> 
> Due to numerous requests, we've decided to make a thread here on Roll It Up. Before we get started, we'd like to thank our current customers for your business and invite everyone else to make the JBC family a part of your own.
> 
> ...


Cool deal, welcome to RIU. Let me know if ya need help figuring anything out.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 8, 2019)

@Useful Seeds - will do. Thanks!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 8, 2019)

My #1 recommendation for beans is JBC. Stoked to see the thread finally!


----------



## JetDro (Feb 8, 2019)

Would you happen to have Goji OG seeds available to purchase? Notice you are giving away a pack, cannot find the seeds anywhere???
Please let me know
Thanks


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 8, 2019)

JetDro said:


> Would you happen to have Goji OG seeds available to purchase? Notice you are giving away a pack, cannot find the seeds anywhere???
> Please let me know
> Thanks


Goji OG is sold out. We had to dig deep in the vault for the prize pack of Goji. 

Feel free to use our bean search to check stock, if you're shopping now: https://www.jbcseeds.com/search/


----------



## JetDro (Feb 8, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Goji OG is sold out. We had to dig deep in the vault for the prize pack of Goji.
> 
> Feel free to use our bean search to check stock, if you're shopping now: https://www.jbcseeds.com/search/



Well, thank you for the reply..................thought you just might have some available. You are right, very prized seeds.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 13, 2019)

Good morning, RIU!

Please help us welcome Exotic Genetix to the JBC family! We will be dropping Exotic's newest line today at high noon (12:00 PST).


A few of today's drop includes:

*MONKEY GREASE* (GG4 x Cookies & Cream)



*WHIPPED CHERRIES* (Cherry Cream Pie x Cookies & Cream)



*MALIBU MARSHA* (Tropicana x Cookies & Cream)


...plus many more.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 18, 2019)

Used JBC several times including a few months ago and have been nothing but happy with service and quality. They are in my regular “rotation” of banks I use without worry. Nice to have this thread.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 18, 2019)

Welcome to RIU 
Looking forward to doing business with you


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 18, 2019)

Good evening, RIU!

Please help us welcome *Mosca Seeds* to the JBC family! 

We've just added Mosca's entire catalog to the *website*, including the last available packs of the new Gas Line.

A few of today's drop includes:

*OLD TIME MOONSHINE: *




*PINK BUBBLE GUM *(Indiana Bubblegum x Pink 2.0)



*RASPBERRY BOOGIE *(Sour Raspberry x Pink 2.0)
 

...plus many more.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 18, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Used JBC several times including a few months ago and have been nothing but happy with service and quality. They are in my regular “rotation” of banks I use without worry. Nice to have this thread.





Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome to RIU
> Looking forward to doing business with you


Thanks, guys!


----------



## Cptn (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi @JBCSeeds and welcome to RIU!

I have placed 2 orders with you in the last 6 months and couldn't be happier with the service. 
Thanks for building such a kickass company.

Some of the seed vendors here offer discount codes for RIU members (usually something like 10% off or free shipping.)
Have you given any thought to offering a rollitup discount code?

Thanks again!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 19, 2019)

Cptn said:


> Hi @JBCSeeds and welcome to RIU!
> 
> I have placed 2 orders with you in the last 6 months and couldn't be happier with the service.
> Thanks for building such a kickass company.
> ...


Yes we have considered it. We will be running specials for RIU members periodically so please check in with us from time to time.
Thanks.


----------



## Cptn (Feb 19, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Yes we have considered it. We will be running specials for RIU members periodically so please check in with us from time to time.
> Thanks.


Thanks JBC, will stay tuned


----------



## SirSpliffsAlot (Feb 19, 2019)

Ordered a pack of SSDD from JBCseeds and the delivery was super fast. Got 3 swazi x burmese beans as freebies! Really interested to see how they turn out. Will definitely be using this seed bank again.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 19, 2019)

Good evening, RIU... 

We've just dropped some new *Archive *gear on the *website *including:


*GRIMACE OG *(Purple Urkle x Face Off)



*HAZMAT OG* (Chem Skunk VA x Face Off)



*CASPER OG *(Ghost OG x Face Off)


...plus many more.


----------



## Morae (Feb 19, 2019)

Just discovered JBC several months back, finally had the money and knew exactly where it was going! I had several questions and always got accurate and timely replies. Such a relief not worrying about customs, shipping is dirt cheap and arrived in two days in perfect condition, prices are lower than anywhere else, and every single bean was already starting to sprout after an overnight soak. Regardless of strain or breeder, easily the healthiest seeds I've gotten. Ended up with

TGA -
Chernobyl
Cheesequake
Deadlights
Pandora's box
Doc holidaze

Bodhi -
Soulmate
Wookie HP
More cowbell
Bing

So far started three of each: Chernobyl, deadlights, wookie HP, cheesecake

12 beans, 12 plants leapt out of the soil. Still waiting for them to be big enough to clone/sex, looking forward to it!

JBC has my business moving forward. Can't wait to see what turns up on this thread


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 19, 2019)

My experience with JBC was most pleasant. There were some issues with him/them revamping their website a few months back,Handled it thru email seemlessly and got extra freebies unsolicited! Always a great bank to have in your quiver.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 20, 2019)

Morae said:


> Just discovered JBC several months back, finally had the money and knew exactly where it was going! I had several questions and always got accurate and timely replies. Such a relief not worrying about customs, shipping is dirt cheap and arrived in two days in perfect condition, prices are lower than anywhere else, and every single bean was already starting to sprout after an overnight soak. Regardless of strain or breeder, easily the healthiest seeds I've gotten. Ended up with
> 
> TGA -
> Chernobyl
> ...


Thank you for the support and kind words! Please feel free to share garden pictures or stop by the thread anytime.


----------



## Morae (Feb 23, 2019)

Does anyone know anything about Mass Medical's strain Sativa Pupil Party? The description's just said "info coming soon" for a few weeks now. Been eyeballing their Deadly Sativa (amnesia haze x prayer tower) since I saw it, I'm hoping they managed to cross that with a little Star Pupil to up the potency without sacrificing the sativa buzz. Anyone know anything?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 24, 2019)

Morae said:


> Does anyone know anything about Mass Medical's strain Sativa Pupil Party? The description's just said "info coming soon" for a few weeks now. Been eyeballing their Deadly Sativa (amnesia haze x prayer tower) since I saw it, I'm hoping they managed to cross that with a little Star Pupil to up the potency without sacrificing the sativa buzz. Anyone know anything?


*Sativa Pupil Party * (Old Timer's Pupil x Acapulco Pupil)
About 16 weeks.
"Feminized pupil, long-flower, sativa mix."

Thank you for stopping by the thread.


----------



## Morae (Feb 25, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> *Sativa Pupil Party * (Old Timer's Pupil x Acapulco Pupil)
> About 16 weeks.
> "Feminized pupil, long-flower, sativa mix."
> 
> Thank you for stopping by the thread.


Many thanks! That sounds awesome, but 16 weeks? Damn, it must be some killer


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 25, 2019)

Good evening, RIU.

We've just dropped *Blueberries and Chocolate* (Blueberry Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel) and *Banana Kush S1's* by @Useful Seeds!

Useful's thread here on RIU: https://www.rollitup.org/t/useful-seeds.954942/

Happy gardening and thank you very much for the support.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey jbc

Trying to jump on the useful seeds bandwagon and would like too order through you. Want a pack of blueberry chocolate 

I'm in Canada, is that doable? Do you accept email money transfers or cc?

Thanks


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 27, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Hey jbc
> 
> Trying to jump on the useful seeds bandwagon and would like too order through you. Want a pack of blueberry chocolate
> 
> ...


Hey there, hope all is well. Thanks for stopping by our thread. We do ship to Canada. Please email us at [email protected] to discuss specific payment options or follow the instructions for Canadian customers at checkout.

Thanks!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 27, 2019)

Good evening, RIU. 

Friendly reminder: tomorrow is your last chance to enter the Bodhi raffle. Prizes will be one pack of *Goji OG*, one pack of *Mother's Milk*, and one pack of Nierika Seed Trust's Herbaria Bushman's Ciskei (South African) Pure Heirloom Seeds. 

Full details can be found on our *Promo page* and *Bodhi's breeder page*.

*GOJI OG* (Nepali OG x Snow Lotus)
 


Good luck to everyone that enters!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 28, 2019)

Good evening, RIU.

We've just dropped *Velvet Krush* (FXW x Blueberry F4) by *DJ Short*!

*VELVET KRUSH*:








Happy gardening!


----------



## cleverpiggy (Mar 1, 2019)

Holy cow ordered on Tuesday here on Friday.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 1, 2019)

cleverpiggy said:


> Holy cow ordered on Tuesday here on Friday.


They are faster than lightning!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU.
> 
> Friendly reminder: tomorrow is your last chance to enter the Bodhi raffle. Prizes will be one pack of *Goji OG*, one pack of *Mother's Milk*, and one pack of Nierika Seed Trust's Herbaria Bushman's Ciskei (South African) Pure Heirloom Seeds.
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-2195

Might want to repost this in the bodhi thread. You'll get a good response there for sure.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 2, 2019)

Second time dealing with JBC, and these guys are rock solid. Had a minor issue with payment processing (my fault entirely) and it was handled promptly and professionally. Quick to ship and well packaged.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

Are those 2 bean packs @socaljoe? I've never seen that if so.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Are those 2 bean packs @socaljoe? I've never seen that if so.


Yeah, they're freebie packs, that's why the 2 count.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 4, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Might want to repost this in the bodhi thread. You'll get a good response there for sure.


Thanks, my friend. Feel free to share our specials wherever you see fit. 



hillbill said:


> They are faster than lightning!





cleverpiggy said:


> Holy cow ordered on Tuesday here on Friday.





socaljoe said:


> Second time dealing with JBC, and these guys are rock solid. Had a minor issue with payment processing (my fault entirely) and it was handled promptly and professionally. Quick to ship and well packaged.


We really appreciate the kind words.


----------



## delstele (Mar 4, 2019)

JBC True professional's to deal with!


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey just curious, after you placed the order and paid, did you receive an email saying it was confirmed or shipped?

Wondering if i should have gotten an email or not


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 4, 2019)

delstele said:


> JBC True professional's to deal with!


Thank you very much.


diggs99 said:


> Hey just curious, after you placed the order and paid, did you receive an email saying it was confirmed or shipped?
> 
> Wondering if i should have gotten an email or not


You should receive an email when the order is placed and when it ships. If you didn't receive any emails, please check your spam/junk box. If you still have concerns, feel free to email us at [email protected] and we will look into this. Thank you.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 4, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> You should receive an email when the order is placed and when ships. If you didn't receive any emails, please check your spam/junk box. If you still have concerns, feel free to email us at [email protected] and we will look into this. Thank you.


Ya I've checked spam , nothing

I just sent off an email to [email protected]

Thanks man


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 4, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Ya I've checked spam , nothing
> 
> I just sent off an email to [email protected]
> 
> Thanks man


You bet and thanks for the business.


----------



## Cptn (Mar 12, 2019)

@JBCSeeds I have a friend in europe that wants to buy from you.
Says he sent 2 emails and got no response.
Any advice I can pass on for how to connect and get an answer?


----------



## Cptn (Mar 12, 2019)

For the record, I have been very happy with the service I got from JBCseeds. 
Don't think I've ever sent an email though 
Nice to see you accessible via a forum.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 12, 2019)

Cptn said:


> @JBCSeeds I have a friend in europe that wants to buy from you.
> Says he sent 2 emails and got no response.
> Any advice I can pass on for how to connect and get an answer?


Please have him check his spam folder and also verify that he's using: [email protected] and please have him shoot another email.


----------



## Cptn (Mar 12, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Please have him check his spam folder and also verify that he's using: [email protected] and please have him shoot another email.


Thanks JBC 
He is going to send another email . . . REALLY wants some gear you have.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 16, 2019)

Good evening, RIU.

We've just dropped *Chem '91 SKVA x Bag Of Oranges* and restocked *Bag Of Oranges* by* @Useful Seeds *! In addition to this drop, a new Useful promo has hit with several new freebies by both Useful and *@Schwaggy P*!
https://www.jbcseeds.com/promos/
*BAG OF ORANGES:*
**

Full details can be found on our* Promo page *and *Useful's breeder page.*

Happy gardens to everyone!


----------



## hlpdsk (Mar 21, 2019)

Damn if I had seen this in time I would probably have thrown another 60 in my dragons blood/hp order


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy weekend, RIU. 

We're proud to announce that Strayfox will soon be joining the JBC family and we're currently running a sale of 10% off all *Bodhi *gear! 

On top of the new sale, we've just activated a coupon for RIU members. This is a limited coupon exclusive to RIU and is only good for 20 uses. Once the coupon is used 20 times, it will expire. 
(One use per person, please.) ... and yes, this coupon can be used on all sale items!

coupon code = *riu10 *

From our family to yours, thank you for the continued support.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 22, 2019)

420KushPharm said:


> Please clarify..


Please email us at [email protected] with any specific questions. We tried to DM you and cannot.


----------



## Chronic811 (Mar 22, 2019)

Best seed company in the game


----------



## theodericthegreat (Mar 23, 2019)

Dont take this the wrong way. Your website makes me not wanna buy for you. So many services out there and it looks like something from the 90s. Take care


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 23, 2019)

theodericthegreat said:


> Dont take this the wrong way. Your website makes me not wanna buy for you. So many services out there and it looks like something from the 90s. Take care


Please name some that more suit your tastes?


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 23, 2019)

theodericthegreat said:


> Dont take this the wrong way. Your website makes me not wanna buy for you. So many services out there and it looks like something from the 90s. Take care


lol ive bought from them before. fast shipping, all my seeds germinated and the freebies were good too. who cares what the damn website looks like, i care much more about things like genetics offered,germination rates, customer service, shipping price/speed/discretion....


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 24, 2019)

theodericthegreat said:


> Dont take this the wrong way. Your website makes me not wanna buy for you. So many services out there and it looks like something from the 90s. Take care


Beans and reputation are the qualities i look for in a bank

Jbc has the best of both


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Mar 24, 2019)

theodericthegreat said:


> Dont take this the wrong way. Your website makes me not wanna buy for you. So many services out there and it looks like something from the 90s. Take care


Hell I thought his site was better than the other ones I've visited. To me his old site was easier to navigate than everyone else's. Regardless of the website he's running one of if not the best banks out there.


----------



## Stage420 (Mar 24, 2019)

theodericthegreat said:


> Dont take this the wrong way. Your website makes me not wanna buy for you. So many services out there and it looks like something from the 90s. Take care


I have bought from JBC several times.
Fast service and I dig the selection of beans.
I highly recommend them.
If I had a dollar for every time somebody starts off a statement like 
"Dont take this the wrong way".


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2019)

Trolling works fine for White Bass and Walleye right now. Not as effective on this thread.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 24, 2019)

theodericthegreat said:


> Dont take this the wrong way. Your website makes me not wanna buy for you. So many services out there and it looks like something from the 90s. Take care


Don’t take this the wrong way but your poor use of grammar, and punctuation, makes me want to not read your post. With so many members on this board why would I want to read a post from someone with the communication skills of a second grader?
Take care.


PS - I highly endorse JBC and have used them for years.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 25, 2019)

Good evening, RIU!

Please help us welcome *Strayfox Gardenz* to the JBC family! We've just dropped a nice selection of Strayfox gear on the site.


One of today's drops:

*PIXIE DUST *(Big Chem [Wyrm cut] x Pole Cat 91 x MAC 7):
 

...plus many more.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 25, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> Please help us welcome *Strayfox Gardenz* to the JBC family! We've just dropped a nice selection of Strayfox gear on the site.
> 
> ...


Damn that looks real good. You got any pics or info of anything with Iraqi in it?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Damn that looks real good. You got any pics or info of anything with Iraqi in it?


Thanks for asking. 

SLEEPING IRAQI = Grimmdica x Iraqi

_"Sleeping Iraqi is a super-indica that brings strong, sedative, narcotic effects while turning elite cuts into heavy hitters from the landrace side. This male was selected for weight."_

That's all the information we received. If we stumble onto more pictures or obtain further information regarding the Iraqi stud, we'll make a post.

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks for the speedy delivery!
 

What's the scoop on the Star Pupil x Weapon x?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 26, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> What's the scoop on the Star Pupil x Weapon x?


Thanks for asking:

_"Our 2019 Freebie Star Pupil x Weapon X is a very special seed line of some of the world's most enjoyable unique purple strains all coming together! Star Pupil is our flagship purple strain with fantastic happy and introspective enlightenment. Weapon X is a combination of Mendocino Purple and Pakistani Purple, bred by Nspecta. It's another purple strain that is very enjoyable and has unique flavor and effect. Combined with Star Pupil, this Weapon X cross is an amazing purple gene pool! Phenotypes range between various traits of all parents, and can exhibit a variety of aromas and effects. My favorite is the pineapple mushroom pheno, with super dark tall sativa shaped buds and a special raw mushroom aroma with sharp pineapple undertones! Other plants have delicious creamy vanilla terps from the Mendocino Purple, and various amounts of Pupil funk shine through on all phenos in various amounts as well. Plants grow massive fan leaves and are medium to heavy producers, some producing extremely large colas! Deep purple coloration on flowers, most from the onset of bloom. Thick stalks and strong medicinal value. Most phenotypes are geared towards deep relaxation and heavy medicinal relief, both physical and mentally. Some may be slightly energetic for some people. Due to the nature of the heirloom and landrace strains used, these plants are a bit finicky indoors, approximately 25% of females show mild intersex (hermaphrodite) traits indoors. With a close eye these phenos can still be grown seedless, as it's usually a single ball or nanner down low that needs to be removed. Many keeper phenos are waiting to be found by those who are willing, and they should perform fantastic outdoors! Indoor growers have had great success with these plants as well."_

Flavor: Ranges from pineapple, raw mushroom, vanilla cream, grape candy, deep purple, with various Pupil funk.
Effect: Calm, relaxed, sleepy, hungry, happy, intense body pleasure.
Flower Time: 7-9 weeks
Yield: Heavy
Height: Medium-Tall















Have an amazing day!


----------



## kermitthebud420 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hey JBC, thanks for all your hard work and knowledge. I bought the old world gen dj short velvet krush - couldnt pass it up.
But i cannot for the life of me find any information on the FXW (fx) strain. Can you post any information on this parent strain?
Thank you very much!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 28, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for asking:
> 
> _"Our 2019 Freebie Star Pupil x Weapon X is a very special seed line of some of the world's most enjoyable unique purple strains all coming together! Star Pupil is our flagship purple strain with fantastic happy and introspective enlightenment. Weapon X is a combination of Mendocino Purple and Pakistani Purple, bred by Nspecta. It's another purple strain that is very enjoyable and has unique flavor and effect. Combined with Star Pupil, this Weapon X cross is an amazing purple gene pool! Phenotypes range between various traits of all parents, and can exhibit a variety of aromas and effects. My favorite is the pineapple mushroom pheno, with super dark tall sativa shaped buds and a special raw mushroom aroma with sharp pineapple undertones! Other plants have delicious creamy vanilla terps from the Mendocino Purple, and various amounts of Pupil funk shine through on all phenos in various amounts as well. Plants grow massive fan leaves and are medium to heavy producers, some producing extremely large colas! Deep purple coloration on flowers, most from the onset of bloom. Thick stalks and strong medicinal value. Most phenotypes are geared towards deep relaxation and heavy medicinal relief, both physical and mentally. Some may be slightly energetic for some people. Due to the nature of the heirloom and landrace strains used, these plants are a bit finicky indoors, approximately 25% of females show mild intersex (hermaphrodite) traits indoors. With a close eye these phenos can still be grown seedless, as it's usually a single ball or nanner down low that needs to be removed. Many keeper phenos are waiting to be found by those who are willing, and they should perform fantastic outdoors! Indoor growers have had great success with these plants as well."_
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Now I've got one more strain I HAVE to grow!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 28, 2019)

kermitthebud420 said:


> Hey JBC, thanks for all your hard work and knowledge. I bought the old world gen dj short velvet krush - couldnt pass it up.
> But i cannot for the life of me find any information on the FXW (fx) strain. Can you post any information on this parent strain?
> Thank you very much!


Thanks for asking:
_
"F stands for (F)loral. X stands for e(X)treme resin. W stands for (W)ide leaf. The FXW stock is the same stock the F4 plant used to make the Blue Moonshine line was selected from. The #4 (mother to the Velevet Krush) was selected last year by DJ. It reeks of sweet candied berry."

_
Have a nice evening and enjoy those beans.


----------



## kermitthebud420 (Mar 28, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for asking:
> _
> "F stands for (F)loral. X stands for e(X)treme resin. W stands for (W)ide leaf. The FXW stock is the same stock the F4 plant used to make the Blue Moonshine line was selected from. The #4 (mother to the Velevet Krush) was selected last year by DJ. It reeks of sweet candied berry."
> 
> ...


Wow, i Never would have figured that out on my own! Thank you!


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 29, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for asking:
> _
> "F stands for (F)loral. X stands for e(X)treme resin. W stands for (W)ide leaf. The FXW stock is the same stock the F4 plant used to make the Blue Moonshine line was selected from. The #4 (mother to the Velevet Krush) was selected last year by DJ. It reeks of sweet candied berry."
> 
> ...


JB you are a class act, & always have been. respect.


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2019)

The seed bank has been pretty clear if you have questions regarding check out to email them 

It helps keep their website safe 
Just like how most places ask you don’t reveal their shipping methods 

The email is posted here but here you go as well
[email protected]


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 30, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> JB you are a class act, & always have been. respect.


Couldn't agree more. You'd be hard-pressed to find a more giving person.


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 2, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Yes we have considered it. We will be running specials for RIU members periodically so please check in with us from time to time.
> Thanks.


Do you have auto seeds????I have bought from you many times and I always got what I orderd and got my beans fast.thank you for doing things the rite way.And welcome to rollitup I just found this thread today and will place a order very soon again,


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 2, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Do you have auto seeds????I have bought from you many times and I always got what I orderd and got my beans fast.thank you for doing things the rite way.And welcome to rollitup I just found this thread today and will place a order very soon again,


No, sorry. We don't currently carry any autos and don't have immediate plans to.
Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 2, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> No, sorry. We don't currently carry any autos and don't have immediate plans to.
> Thank you for the kind words.


Got any planned promos coming up for 4/20 JBC?

I got my eye on a couple other strains your carrying lol


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 2, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Got any planned promos coming up for 4/20 JBC?
> I got my eye on a couple other strains your carrying lol


Yes we are planning a 4/20 sale, details to come.
Please sign up for our *newsletter *to be sure you won't miss any important updates and sale info.

Thanks!


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 2, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> No, sorry. We don't currently carry any autos and don't have immediate plans to.
> Thank you for the kind words.


Rite now there is a VERRY BIG DEMAND for autos and I even would like to try some.if you ever start getting autos let me know.Rite now you could sell the shit out of them.ky.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 10, 2019)

Good evening, RIU. 

We've just dropped some new *Mosca *gear including the highly anticipated *Indiana Bubble Gum S1's* and activated a new Mosca *promo*! 

*INDIANA BUBBLE GUM S1*
 



*BLUEBERRY SMOOTHIE* (Strawberry Banana x Old Time Bubblegum)
 



*SHERB ORBIT *(Sunset Sherb x Indiana Bubblegum [reversed])*
 *
and more!


Happy and healthy springtime to everyone!


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 10, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU.
> 
> We've just dropped some new *Mosca *gear including the highly anticipated *Indiana Bubble Gum S1's* and activated a new Mosca *promo*!
> 
> ...


God daaaaaaammnnn the blueberry smoothie and the sherb orbit look so good.


----------



## maxamus1 (Apr 10, 2019)

@JBCSeeds do you have any new breaders that you are looking to bring to the jbc family?


----------



## pthobson (Apr 10, 2019)

Mosca Bubblegum boogie is very tempting. Looks delicious


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 11, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> @JBCSeeds do you have any new breaders that you are looking to bring to the jbc family?


We're always looking to extend the family but do not have any immediate plans to add new breeders.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Apr 11, 2019)

Do you have idea if you will be restocking Panama Red from Coastal Seeds any time soon? Thanks.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 11, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Do you have idea if you will be restocking Panama Red from Coastal Seeds any time soon? Thanks.


A limited restock of *Panama Red* has just hit the site.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 11, 2019)

Good evening, RIU! 

We've just restocked and dropped some new* Bodhi *gear and activated our Bodhi BOGO Freebie promo! 

 


More info can be found on *Bodhi's* breeder page and our *Promo Page*.

Thanks for everything and enjoy those beans!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Apr 15, 2019)

In addition the the panama red , do u happen to have any big sur holy weed packs from coastal laying around? I know its a long shot, but figured it would not hurt to ask. Thanks.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 15, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> In addition the the panama red , do u happen to have any big sur holy weed packs from coastal laying around? I know its a long shot, but figured it would not hurt to ask. Thanks.


We do not have any BSHW left. Sorry.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks JBC! Legit as always!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Apr 15, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> We do not have any BSHW left. Sorry.


Thanks for getting back, appreciate it.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 16, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Thanks for getting back, appreciate it.


You bet and thanks for asking.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 16, 2019)

Good morning, RIU. Hope all is well where ever you may be...

Our annual 4/20 sale is live now and will be active until next Monday at 4:20 PM (PST). Discounts of 10% - 30% off most of our gear and 3 different raffles are being offered. Prizes and more promo details can be found on our *Promo Page*.

Happy holiday and enjoy those beans...


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 16, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RIU. Hope all is well where ever you may be...
> 
> Our annual 4/20 sale is live now and will be active until next Monday at 4:20 PM (PST). Discounts of 10% - 30% off most of our gear and 3 different raffles are being offered. Prizes and more promo details can be found on our *Promo Page*.
> 
> Happy holiday and enjoy those beans...


Hey Jbc, you expecting a new shipment of fems soon? Have been waiting for some Rare Dankness GTH and some @Useful Seeds BOO


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 16, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Hey Jbc, you expecting a new shipment of fems soon? Have been waiting for some Rare Dankness GTH and some @Useful Seeds BOO


Hello, my friend.

Those both were not available from the breeders the last I checked. Ill check with them again and see. 

We did just drop a few new *Mosca *fems.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 16, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RIU. Hope all is well where ever you may be...
> 
> Our annual 4/20 sale is live now and will be active until next Monday at 4:20 PM (PST). Discounts of 10% - 30% off most of our gear and 3 different raffles are being offered. Prizes and more promo details can be found on our *Promo Page*.
> 
> Happy holiday and enjoy those beans...



Ordered star pupil and a few useful strains not long ago super fast will deff order again

JBC I Do not know a dam thing about webpages or the cost to make changes and keep on running a website

Nothing but good things from friends and my own experiences but I think you could do even better if you make the website easier for people like me

I mean no disrespect and not trying to be a dick but i have had people tell me that did not order because got confused and left

I like the setup until you click on the breeder then it can get confusing and i think if you can tweak it i think it would help your sales. Easy said for someone who does not know how to do it or how much it would cost and how much time it would take ect

I have never heard of any jbc gripes just a suggestion


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 16, 2019)

@Dieseltech 

Hey man...
Glad to hear about your order, enjoy those beans.

Thanks for the feedback on the site, you have given me some things to think about and I appreciate that.
Happy 420!!!!


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 16, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> @Dieseltech
> 
> Hey man...
> Glad to hear about your order, enjoy those beans.
> ...


The site as a whole is decent it is just when you click on breeder its hard to figure out things like fem or reg and count per pack until you figure out the site

Happy 420 TY


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 17, 2019)

Did a little surfing prob gonna grab that archive fem

I just figured out if i click on the things that are confusing it take me to new page with pictures fem or reg and bean count

So all the info i want is there its just difficult to get to until you know how

I would just click on breeder and get confused but now i get it

I just feel like you may be losing first timers I got frustraited and only came back because of your reputation "D" from canna g suggested you when he didnt have a brand i wanted

so dont think i hating on whole website its actually pretty nice and has the deatils i couldnt find i just dont like that one middle step from breeder to strain name then to new page with strain info

Your service and generosity is among the best and that is what matter and i will order soon


----------



## Chronic811 (Apr 18, 2019)

Any idea when archive is planning their next drop ?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 19, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Any idea when archive is planning their next drop ?


Hey there,

Haven't heard from Archive about their next drop yet. I'll check on it for ya.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 20, 2019)

Good morning, RIU. 

We've activated a one-day coupon that will allow you to save 10% off the entire website. This coupon can be used in combination with all promos and coupons we're currently offering and will be good through tomorrow morning until 4:20 AM (PST). This is just our way of saying thanks for everything.

From our family to yours, happy 4/20! 

coupon code: *420RIU10*


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 20, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RIU.
> 
> We've activated a one-day coupon that will allow you to save 10% off the entire website. This coupon can be used in combination with all promos and coupons we're currently offering and will be good through tomorrow morning until 4:20 AM (PST). This is just our way of saying thanks for everything.
> 
> ...


any future plans on carrying mephisto gear ?


----------



## DangerDavez (Apr 20, 2019)

Damn just ordered today without applying the code. Oh well. First time ordering. impressed with how fast these guys communicate and get things done.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 22, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> any future plans on carrying mephisto gear ?


We don’t have any concrete plans to add Mestipho but are considering them along with some others for the future.

Thanks.


----------



## ZANDER (Apr 24, 2019)

Lightning fast shipping. Highly recommend JBCSeeds.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 27, 2019)

ZANDER said:


> Lightning fast shipping. Highly recommend JBCSeeds.


Thank you for taking the time to share.


----------



## Chronic811 (Apr 30, 2019)

Any bodhi black triangle going up for re list or restock? I missed it last drop


----------



## hillbill (May 1, 2019)

Black Triangle recommendation here.


----------



## JBCSeeds (May 1, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Any bodhi black triangle going up for re list or restock? I missed it last drop


Hey there,

Hope all is good. Yes, as long as it's available next restock, we will be getting more. I expect the next restock will be end of May/beginning of June. 

Thanks.


----------



## DangerDavez (May 1, 2019)

Got my order in today. Shipping was really fast, well packaged and discrete. Communication excellent. Selection and prices great. Wouldn't hesitate to order again.

Thanks JBC


----------



## JBCSeeds (May 2, 2019)

DangerDavez said:


> Got my order in today. Shipping was really fast, well packaged and discrete. Communication excellent. Selection and prices great. Wouldn't hesitate to order again.
> 
> Thanks JBC


You bet. Thanks for taking the time to leave feedback.

Enjoy those beans.


----------



## hillbill (May 2, 2019)

JBC is still BOGO on Bodhi?


----------



## JBCSeeds (May 2, 2019)

hillbill said:


> JBC is still BOGO on Bodhi?


Yes and the current freebies as of this morning:


----------



## Chronic811 (May 2, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Hope all is good. Yes, as long as it's available next restock, we will be getting more. I expect the next restock will be end of May/beginning of June.
> 
> Thanks.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## JBCSeeds (May 3, 2019)

Good evening, RIU... 

We've just dropped a few @Useful Seeds fems on the website*. 

BANANAS N ORANGES* is a cross of Useful's Banana Kush clone and his Bag of Oranges (reversed) and *CHOCOLATE MINT DIESEL* is Chocolate Mint OG x Chocolate Diesel (clone rvsd).
https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/useful-bananas-n-oranges/
We've restocked *CHEM '91 SKVA x BAG OF ORANGES* and *CHOCOLATE DIESEL S1's* as well.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 10, 2019)

@JBCSeeds there is a member here @shorelineOG that has some great genetics I think you should consider carrying.
Hope you two can work something out.
He is a good dude and has fire genetics. You already carry another favorite of mine.Useful.
Keep up the good work,and fighting the good fight.


----------



## cacco (May 11, 2019)

Hi JBC,
Any Sunshine Daydream restock possibility in the future?

Thank you


----------



## JBCSeeds (May 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> @JBCSeeds there is a member here @shorelineOG that has some great genetics I think you should consider carrying.
> Hope you two can work something out.
> He is a good dude and has fire genetics. You already carry another favorite of mine.Useful.
> Keep up the good work,and fighting the good fight.


Thanks for the heads up, my friend. Hope you're having an awesome spring.




cacco said:


> Hi JBC,
> Any Sunshine Daydream restock possibility in the future?
> Thank you


We will keep you posted here on our thread and with our *newsletter *regarding Bodhi restocks. Thanks and have a great week.

EDIT: I expect SSDD to be restocked in about 3 weeks.


----------



## JBCSeeds (May 14, 2019)

Good evening, RIU! 

Please help us welcome *AK Bean Brains* to the JBC family! We've just dropped a nice selection of AK BB gear on the site. 

A few of today's drop includes:



*DURBAN F3's *(SSSC [Super Sativa Seed Club] original seed stock):
 



*G13 GRAILHAZE* (Dominion Seed Co) *x MTF - NL1* (Matanuska Thunderfuck x Northern Lights #1 [Alaskan local]):
 



*MATTY CAKES *(Wedding Cake x MTF):
 

...plus many more.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 14, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> Please help us welcome *AK Bean Brains* to the JBC family! We've just dropped a nice selection of AK BB gear on the site.
> 
> ...


 WHOA!!! Nice addition to the family fer sure!!!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (May 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> WHOA!!! Nice addition to the family fer sure!!!


Couldn't agree more. Talk about a nostalgic lineup, I can't wait for people to start working some of his gems. Old school greatness.... shooooooweeee!


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 15, 2019)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Couldn't agree more. Talk about a nostalgic lineup, I can't wait for people to start working some of his gems. Old school greatness.... shooooooweeee!


Funny thing is, I am about 2 hours deep into his pot cast, this guy is totally someone I would LOVE to spark up a fat one with, and pick his brain.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (May 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Funny thing is, I am about 2 hours deep into his pot cast, this guy is totally someone I would LOVE to spark up a fat one with, and pick his brain.


You two seem to be kindred spirits. Y'all gotta meet and work on a collaboration!
=]


----------



## hillbill (May 17, 2019)

@SmokeAL0t and @JBCSeeds. Split personality? Vulcan Mind Meld? Inquiring heads want to know.


----------



## JBCSeeds (May 17, 2019)

hillbill said:


> @SmokeAL0t and @JBCSeeds. Split personality? Vulcan Mind Meld? Inquiring heads want to know.


No but I do smoke a lot


----------



## JBCSeeds (May 18, 2019)

If anyone has questions regarding business please email us: [email protected] ... 

Thanks.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 19, 2019)

@JBCSeeds How’s the Uk Cheese x NL1? Super cheesy hopefully because I just ordered a pack yesterday
crossing it with bodhi goji raz x HP


----------



## JBCSeeds (May 22, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> @JBCSeeds How’s the Uk Cheese x NL1? Super cheesy hopefully because I just ordered a pack yesterday
> crossing it with bodhi goji raz x HP


That's a great one, that cross sounds amazing. Keep us posted on how it turns out.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (May 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> @SmokeAL0t and @JBCSeeds. Split personality? Vulcan Mind Meld? Inquiring heads want to know.


I'm a lot more redneck than JB. A lot.
=]



JBCSeeds said:


> No but I do smoke a lot


LMAO!


----------



## hillbill (May 22, 2019)

Some folks always show up at the same time.


----------



## Morae (May 26, 2019)

Soaking some seeds for next round, among them is a TGA freebie, "Doc Holidaze promo" labeled huckleberry Kush x hellfire og. It's hard to find a lot on either parent let alone this cross. Sounds like a can't-miss so I'm sure I'll be happy with it but I'm hoping one of you good folks out there has some dirt on this girl?


----------



## JBCSeeds (May 28, 2019)

Morae said:


> Soaking some seeds for next round, among them is a TGA freebie, "Doc Holidaze promo" labeled huckleberry Kush x hellfire og. It's hard to find a lot on either parent let alone this cross. Sounds like a can't-miss so I'm sure I'll be happy with it but I'm hoping one of you good folks out there has some dirt on this girl?


No real info on that one as it’s a tester. Please feel free to share any info on it!!!

Parental info:
Huckleberry Kush is Huckleberry x Oregon Afghani.
Hellfire OG is a cross of Rascal’s OG x SFV Kush.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 5, 2019)

Good evening, RIU! 

Just a quick heads up*...* we're expecting some new *Useful *(@Useful Seeds) and *AK Bean Brains* gear next week and have just launched our *June raffles*.

Breeders featured in this month's raffles are *Bodhi*, *Second Generation Genetics*, *Coastal Seed Co*, *Subcool*, *Dynasty Genetics*, and *Canna Exotics*! Check our *Promo Page* for more details.

Thanks for everything and enjoy those beans!


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 5, 2019)

Do you deliver to Australia?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 5, 2019)

Stealthstyle said:


> Do you deliver to Australia?


 Hey mate,

Please email us at [email protected] for details.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 5, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> Just a quick heads up*...* we're expecting some new *Useful *(@Useful Seeds) and *AK Bean Brains* gear next week and have just launched our *June raffles*.
> 
> ...


do you have any idea if Coastal plans to release any more Puck yeah or of thats a done deal? Thanks.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 6, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> do you have any idea if Coastal plans to release any more Puck yeah or of thats a done deal? Thanks.


Sorry my friend that one is not being restocked. Looks like he is done with it.
Thanks


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 6, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Sorry my friend that one is not being restocked. Looks like he is done with it.
> Thanks


well aint that a bitch. Guess I'll have to choose from every other pack of fire you got on there. I'm not even mad, you cant lose choosing beans on your site. Oh you also gave me a reccomendation a while back for the SSDDxHAOG from Bodhi, thank you so much for that because its become a major component in my "amateur breeding program" lol. I appreciate you and what you do.


----------



## Biggchong (Jun 7, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Sorry my friend that one is not being restocked. Looks like he is done with it.
> Thanks


any promo codes? I'm about to place an order.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 7, 2019)

Biggchong said:


> any promo codes? I'm about to place an order.


*RIU10 *is the code active for all RIU members (to save 10%).

Thank you.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 7, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> well aint that a bitch. Guess I'll have to choose from every other pack of fire you got on there. I'm not even mad, you cant lose choosing beans on your site. Oh you also gave me a reccomendation a while back for the SSDDxHAOG from Bodhi, thank you so much for that because its become a major component in my "amateur breeding program" lol. I appreciate you and what you do.


Glad that Bodhi gear is treating you well.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 7, 2019)

Heres my contribution to the JBC family.

Useful seeds Blueberries and Chocolate
Day 28-30 since sprout.
They were all topped 2 days ago, zero signs of stress since, just cruising along.

By far the best and Easiest transaction ive made buying seeds was through JBC, that was followed up with the best genetics i have grown yet, these girls have been amazing since day 1.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 8, 2019)

Bodhi Bing and freebie Lemon Hashplant v2 ordered Tuesday here Saturday. Not in a nearly nearby state!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Bodhi Bing and freebie Lemon Hashplant v2 ordered Tuesday here Saturday. Not in a nearly nearby state!


Thanks for taking the time to share your experience.




diggs99 said:


> Heres my contribution to the JBC family.
> Useful seeds Blueberries and Chocolate
> Day 28-30 since sprout.
> They were all topped 2 days ago, zero signs of stress since, just cruising along.
> By far the best and Easiest transaction ive made buying seeds was through JBC, that was followed up with the best genetics i have grown yet, these girls have been amazing since day 1.


Thanks for taking the time to update us and leave feedback. Glad that Useful gear is shining for you!


----------



## Morae (Jun 11, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> No real info on that one as it’s a tester. Please feel free to share any info on it!!!
> 
> Parental info:
> Huckleberry Kush is Huckleberry x Oregon Afghani.
> Hellfire OG is a cross of Rascal’s OG x SFV Kush.


Thank you! A bit of a mystery, I'll take it  Damn strong seedling so far, only had room for one new one so I'm hoping luck's gonna be a lady


----------



## Morae (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm always on the lookout for new and unique sativa's/sat dom hybrids cuz I love the "up" buzz but I'm super picky about them lol right now I'm looking really hard at crosses with the stardawg guava cut, I'm thinking one of these three -

Starflight guava (Bodhi)
Guava wookie (Bodhi)
Strelka (Subcool)

Anyone wanna chime in with info on any of these? Know which one is most potent? I'm really liking the sound of guava wookie, I'm at the tail end of a grow with Bodhi's wookie hp and it's absolutely out of control, but I worry it might be difficult to find a solidly sativa, couch lock-free pheno. Lemme know what's up!


----------



## Morae (Jun 11, 2019)

Got some shots of my current grow, these were taken at day 47. Hard to tell in the pics but I've got wookie hp, cheesequake, and Chernobyl going in there, and in the back left you can kinda see my Deadlights plant that had to have an emergency replacement around week four or five haha.

Wookie hp is up front to your left hand side looking at the photo, next to her is cheesequake, and Chernobyl right behind her. They all smell incredible, but I hit the genetic lotto with this wookie hp. I don't think there's room in this comment field for all the characters it would take to describe her smell. It smells like *everything.*

Edit: all these ladies are in 15 gal fabric pots, in living organic soil. Top dressed with kelp, crustacean, and fish bone meal plus granulated gypsum in week two. Nothing but corn SST's, silica, humic acid, and a touch of buildasoil's pumpkin extract last week.


----------



## Morae (Jun 11, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Heres my contribution to the JBC family.
> 
> Useful seeds Blueberries and Chocolate
> Day 28-30 since sprout.
> ...


I had the same experience. I took a double take when I saw how cheap the shipping was cuz I'm used to dealing with international companies. And the beans!! Far and away the healthiest I've ever had. I assume it's because they're newer/fresher/properly stored, I let mine soak in water overnight, out of 17 I've started every single one was sprouting a tail within ~24 hrs.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 12, 2019)

Hey is the website down?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 12, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Hey is the website down?


Upgrade in progress. Anticipated completion and back up for business by 6/14.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello jbc, 
Do u have any plans on stocking any of the tknl5haze crosses from akbeans brains?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 21, 2019)

Morae said:


> I had the same experience. I took a double take when I saw how cheap the shipping was cuz I'm used to dealing with international companies. And the beans!! Far and away the healthiest I've ever had. I assume it's because they're newer/fresher/properly stored, I let mine soak in water overnight, out of 17 I've started every single one was sprouting a tail within ~24 hrs.


Thank you for the updates and the feedback!
Enjoy those beans. 





Warpedpassage said:


> Hello jbc,
> Do u have any plans on stocking any of the tknl5haze crosses from akbeans brains?


Hey there,
Hope all is well. We just added (*Platinum Huckleberry Cookies x NL1) x TK NL5 Haze* and expect to add more soon.
Thanks.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 24, 2019)

Good evening, RIU!

We've just dropped some new @Useful Seeds *gear *and restocked *Bag of Oranges (BOO) *and *Chem '91 SKVA x Chocolate Diesel*.

Some *Rare Dankness* gear has been restocked as well.

Happy gardens.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jun 24, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> We've just dropped some new @Useful Seeds *gear *and restocked *Bag of Oranges (BOO) *and *Chem '91 SKVA x Chocolate Diesel*.
> 
> ...


Are you by any chance going to have stock of rare dankness ghost train haze in fems listed soon? If not, no worries, will probably grab the regs.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 25, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Are you by any chance going to have stock of rare dankness ghost train haze in fems listed soon? If not, no worries, will probably grab the regs.


Hey man... sorry but the fems were not available for restock.


----------



## guccismurf (Jun 26, 2019)

Hey Good Morning,

I placed an order . Can you tell me if the order was approved?


----------



## Morae (Jun 26, 2019)

Any idea if bodhi plans to restock prayer tower?


----------



## Morae (Jun 29, 2019)

Also wondering if Coastal's swazi x Burmese, Kali mist x Burmese and other Burmese ibl crosses are single runs, or will they be restocked in the future once gone? I've missed so many great crosses just cuz I'm broke most of the time lol but damn anyone need a kidney? Gotta get ahold of those beans


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 30, 2019)

Morae said:


> Any idea if bodhi plans to restock prayer tower?





Morae said:


> Also wondering if Coastal's swazi x Burmese, Kali mist x Burmese and other Burmese ibl crosses are single runs, or will they be restocked in the future once gone? I've missed so many great crosses just cuz I'm broke most of the time lol but damn anyone need a kidney? Gotta get ahold of those beans


Hey man,

Hope all is good.
Unfortunately Prayer Tower is not being restocked.

The Burmese crosses are limited for now but he may be making more in the future.

Thanks!


----------



## Maverick2289 (Jul 4, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Hope all is good.
> Unfortunately Prayer Tower is not being restocked.
> ...


Hello there. Any news on a restock of Kings Stash or Louis Faced from Archive? I've been trying to find a Louis cross for months now with no luck..


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 5, 2019)

Maverick2289 said:


> Hello there. Any news on a restock of Kings Stash or Louis Faced from Archive? I've been trying to find a Louis cross for months now with no luck..


Sorry, my friend. Those two were not available last restock. I will look into whether he is gonna re-release them.
Thanks.


----------



## Maverick2289 (Jul 5, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Sorry, my friend. Those two were not available last restock. I will look into whether he is gonna re-release them.
> Thanks.


Bummer. Thank you and thanks for the response!!


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jul 5, 2019)

any Bodhi restocks in the works?!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 6, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> any Bodhi restocks in the works?!


Hey man,
Thanks for asking. We are expecting a Bodhi restock in the next week or so. We will keep you posted with our *newsletter *and will update our thread (here) when we have a solid drop date.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jul 6, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Hey man,
> Thanks for asking. We are expecting a Bodhi restock in the next week or so. We will keep you posted with our *newsletter *and will update our thread (here) when we have a solid drop date.


Right on! Thanks for all you do brother!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 7, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Right on! Thanks for all you do brother!


You bet. Thank you and enjoy those beans.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 14, 2019)

Wish I had the time and space available .shit is popping off here shortly . .


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 18, 2019)

@JBCSeeds Any updates on the Useful donation drop? I'd heard noon (PST) today, is it still on?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 18, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> @JBCSeeds Any updates on the Useful donation drop? I'd heard noon (PST) today, is it still on?


The drop will be live in 20 minutes.
Thanks.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 22, 2019)

Good evening, RIU...

This evening at 4:20 (PST), the new *Bodhi *drop will be live. 

Included in this drop:
Strawberry Goji (Goji OG [B Cut] x Strawberry Milk)
Strawberry Mama (Strawberry Milk x OMG)
Old Soul (Pinesoul x OMG)
Kodama (Lush x Strawberry Milk)
Sun RA (SFV OG x Wookie 15)
Strawberry Unicorn (Strawberry Milk x Purple Unicorn F3)
Mothers Hashplant (Mothers Milk x 88G13HP)
DLA 11 (Vintage Lebanese x 88G13HP)

Supernatural Selections:
Gods Paintbrush (Ethiopian Paintbrush x OMG)

Happy gardening and enjoy those beans!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 22, 2019)

TTT ,dinner is served


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

California Raids

That’s why Canadians are all down here illegally? Someone is a rat. How they get busted.
Canadian Lobbyists money all over, Kamala Harris that damn Canadian. Bunch of horse shit. Probably had those fire set to end competition. 
Make all my peeps homeless. 
So you can sell BS cannabis in America. 

How did some Trans’ Canadian HollyWeed get sold her in Cali, isn’t that illegal to cross national boarders with cannabis?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 22, 2019)

Got my fundraiser pack of Useful's GG#4 x Choc D... that was pretty speedy.

I was a bit disappointed in the ordering process. I was there on time, and got the AOG x TE in my cart, but by the time I filled out everything, it was sold out. I know shit happens, but isn't the deal first come, first served, not first to get their card in. I guess if I wanted to send cash, I'd not have gotten anything I wanted? How does that work?

I'd suggest a hold on whatever is in a cart for 15 minutes (just an arbitrary time!) for those of us who are fumbling around with forms, we are stoners. None the less, thanks to JBC for dealing with the fundraiser, that was a good deed.

And just for my curiosity, was there a pack limit per customer for the fundraiser, or did one greedy sob get all those packs of AOGxTE, lol!

I did get a freebie of Old World Genetics First Light... what's the scoop on these?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 22, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Got my fundraiser pack of Useful's GG#4 x Choc D... that was pretty speedy.
> 
> I was a bit disappointed in the ordering process. I was there on time, and got the AOG x TE in my cart, but by the time I filled out everything, it was sold out. I know shit happens, but isn't the deal first come, first served, not first to get their card in. I guess if I wanted to send cash, I'd not have gotten anything I wanted? How does that work?
> 
> ...



Hey there,

Thanks for helping with the @Useful Seeds fundraiser!
There was no limit on the number of packs someone could purchase for the Useful charity packs. Wouldn’t want to hinder a fundraiser by limiting purchases.
I do understand about the 1st to checkout gets the goods, that can be frustrating if you have something in your cart then it’s sold out before you can checkout.
I am looking for a solution to that problem.

Thanks for the feedback and enjoy those beans!!! 



*DJ Short's First Light*:

Strain info found *HERE*.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 23, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I did get a freebie of Old World Genetics First Light... what's the scoop on these?


WHAT??????? You ordered a fundraiser pack and he sent ya a pack of First Light!!!!!!!?????? That is a $260.00 freebie!!!!! WOW!!!!!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 23, 2019)

Eases the pain of missing the AOGxTE quite a bit, lol!

My vault is going to need a lock now!

When's the next fundraiser? LOL!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 23, 2019)

@JBCSeeds looking back, I don't even think I qualified for any freebies since I only bought the one pack.

If there was mistake, I'd be glad to send 'em back...it is only a little 3-pack though!

Otherwise, that's pretty danged generous, and thanks!


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 23, 2019)

@JBCSeeds also absolutely demolished my mailbox with a few First Light seeds with my fundraiser pack and a Bodhi 3pk of Sunshine Queen with my last order, @Useful Seeds . The kindness from the two of y'all is so greatly appreciated. Really helping to turn my last few weeks around. Thank you!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 23, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> @JBCSeeds looking back, I don't even think I qualified for any freebies since I only bought the one pack.
> 
> If there was mistake, I'd be glad to send 'em back...it is only a little 3-pack though!
> 
> Otherwise, that's pretty danged generous, and thanks!


There was no mistake, he is very giving.


dankbydrew said:


> @JBCSeeds also absolutely demolished my mailbox with a few First Light seeds with my fundraiser pack and a Bodhi 3pk of Sunshine Queen with my last order, @Useful Seeds . The kindness from the two of y'all is so greatly appreciated. Really helping to turn my last few weeks around. Thank you!!


Awesome!!! Thanks a bunch for the support!!!


----------



## Chronic811 (Jul 27, 2019)

@JBCSeeds do you know if it is possible to find phenos with less than .03 % thc in the Charlottes gift by relic seeds ?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words and feedback!



Chronic811 said:


> @JBCSeeds do you know if it is possible to find phenos with less than .03 % thc in the Charlottes gift by relic seeds ?


Hey there ...
Yes, I spoke with Professor P (of Dynasty and Relic Seeds) and he said there absolutely are phenos testing at less then .03 THC.

Thanks!


----------



## Morae (Aug 5, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> @JBCSeeds do you know if it is possible to find phenos with less than .03 % thc in the Charlottes gift by relic seeds ?


If you get a hold of those it'd be really cool if you'd share the good word on how it goes. She's on my list as well, right now I'm seeing what's what with subcool's Deadlights. Very pleased so far and got another girl to try, but Charlotte's gift is too unique to miss out lol


----------



## JBCSeeds (Aug 6, 2019)

Morae said:


> If you get a hold of those it'd be really cool if you'd share the good word on how it goes. She's on my list as well, right now I'm seeing what's what with subcool's Deadlights. Very pleased so far and got another girl to try, but Charlotte's gift is too unique to miss out lol


We have some *Charlotte's Gift* in stock right now: https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/relic-charlottes-gift/ 

Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## Morae (Aug 6, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> We have some *Charlotte's Gift* in stock right now: https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/relic-charlottes-gift/
> 
> Good luck with your hunt!


I still have a ways to go saving for my next order, is Charlotte's gift a limited run? Might need to splurge right quick haha thank you!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Aug 7, 2019)

Morae said:


> I still have a ways to go saving for my next order, is Charlotte's gift a limited run? Might need to splurge right quick haha thank you!


Hey there...
Yeah, all relics stuff is fairly limited. That Charlotte's Gift is a pretty special one!

Thanks.


----------



## Haricot Vert (Aug 10, 2019)

Got my seeds yesterday. Ordered 5 days earlier. Very easy and convenient as well as good prices. Got a cool Bodhi freebie too! I will be back!!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Aug 12, 2019)

Haricot Vert said:


> Got my seeds yesterday. Ordered 5 days earlier. Very easy and convenient as well as good prices. Got a cool Bodhi freebie too! I will be back!!


Thanks for the feedback and have a great week.


----------



## ZANDER (Aug 12, 2019)

In the mailbox in 3 days. Doesn’t get much better than that. Thanks @JBCSeeds


----------



## JBCSeeds (Aug 15, 2019)

ZANDER said:


> In the mailbox in 3 days. Doesn’t get much better than that. Thanks @JBCSeeds


Thank you for taking the time to give feedback.. hope you have a great day.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Aug 15, 2019)

Good evening, RIU... 

We've just restocked some @Useful Seeds gear including *Bag of Oranges* and more!

*BAG OF ORANGES:
 *

Enjoy those beans!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Aug 16, 2019)

Heads up everyone... 

We just canceled a handful of orders that were never paid for with @Useful Seeds fundraiser packs. Those few packs are available now!

*https://www.jbcseeds.com/useful/
https://www.jbcseeds.com/useful/*
Thanks for everything and have a great weekend!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 16, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Heads up everyone...
> 
> We just canceled a handful of orders that were never paid for with @Useful Seeds fundraiser packs. Those few packs are available now!
> 
> ...


I reckon it happens now and then, I went and looked at the packs....WOW!!!! Those are some nice ones fer sure.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 16, 2019)

Got the last pack of gg4 x chocolate diesel  Already have some orange cookies x cd going strong. Love regs but cant cant pass up some 6 dollar fem seeds. Thanks for the good deals


----------



## Morae (Sep 3, 2019)

JBC do you know if Dynasty's Megafauna will be back on the menu when they restock? Crossing my fingers I can get that and Useful's chocolate diesel next time


----------



## JBCSeeds (Sep 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I reckon it happens now and then, I went and looked at the packs....WOW!!!! Those are some nice ones fer sure.


They didn't last long. 




Morae said:


> JBC do you know if Dynasty's Megafauna will be back on the menu when they restock? Crossing my fingers I can get that and Useful's chocolate diesel next time


I expect a restock in Megafauna in a week or two.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Sep 4, 2019)

Good evening, RIU! 

Just a quick announcement for @Useful Seeds *September Raffle*:

For every useful pack purchased in September you, will receive one entry into the raffle for the following:
1 Feminized 5 pack of Chem D x Banana OG
*And*
1 Feminized 5 pack of Chocolate Covered Strawberries

Three winners will be chosen and notified by email on or around 10/5... 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


We're also hosting a* Bodhi September Raffle*: 
*
*For every pack of Bodhi gear purchased in September, you will receive one entry into the drawing for the following:

Petrolia Headstash 
Pine bud x Kashmir 
Vietnamese x Colombian x Afghani

There will be three winners drawn and notified on or around 10/5. The first name drawn gets first pick and so on.... 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks for everything and good luck everyone who enters!


----------



## ZANDER (Sep 13, 2019)

Will you be getting the Pre 98 Bubba from Katsu? @JBCSeeds


----------



## JBCSeeds (Sep 14, 2019)

ZANDER said:


> Will you be getting the Pre 98 Bubba from Katsu? @JBCSeeds


Yes we expect them along with some other new releases from him in about a week.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Fishbulb (Sep 14, 2019)

Do you deliver to ireland.


----------



## klyphman (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks JBC! Ordered Tuesday, here Saturday.

Not only did my seed pack have 15 beans instead of 10, but I also received some freebees that I didn't even 'qualify' for (3 reg AlphaKronik Cheddarwurst). 

Prior to placing my order, I also had positive and helpful email exchanges with customer service.

A+++


----------



## JBCSeeds (Sep 15, 2019)

Fishbulb said:


> Do you deliver to ireland.


Hey there... hope all is good. Shoot us an email at [email protected] for details.



klyphman said:


> Thanks JBC! Ordered Tuesday, here Saturday.
> 
> Not only did my seed pack have 15 beans instead of 10, but I also received some freebees that I didn't even 'qualify' for (3 reg AlphaKronik Cheddarwurst).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback and enjoy those beans.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Sep 19, 2019)

Hello jbc,
Just wondering if u have bodhi restock anytime soon?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Sep 21, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Hello jbc,
> Just wondering if u have bodhi restock anytime soon?


We don't have an exact restock date for Bodhi but we expect it will be fairly soon. 
We will keep you updated here and with our *newsletter *as we get more specific info.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## RocketBoy (Sep 22, 2019)

Hello JBC,
Do you know if Bodhi's Old school hashplant was Discontinued or just out of stock for now?


----------



## thumper60 (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks JBC 4 days to the east coast,thats over the weekend


----------



## JBCSeeds (Sep 24, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> Hello JBC,
> Do you know if Bodhi's Old school hashplant was Discontinued or just out of stock for now?


Sorry for the delay.
Hope all is good, my friend. 
That one was low in stock last restock and I expect it will not be available next restock.



thumper60 said:


> Thanks JBC 4 days to the east coast,thats over the weekend


Thanks for taking the time to share feedback and enjoy those beans.


----------



## Morae (Sep 24, 2019)

JBC, finalizing the list for my next order, wondering if there's any chance akbb will restock strawberry banana sherbet x c99 or chocolope? Also wondering about Coastal's gear, gonna grab the swazi Burmese next round as well but I'm swooning for all the Burmese crosses. Wish I could get a hold of the kali mist x burmese


----------



## JBCSeeds (Sep 25, 2019)

Morae said:


> JBC, finalizing the list for my next order, wondering if there's any chance akbb will restock strawberry banana sherbet x c99 or chocolope? Also wondering about Coastal's gear, gonna grab the swazi Burmese next round as well but I'm swooning for all the Burmese crosses. Wish I could get a hold of the kali mist x burmese


No both of those AKBB strains were not available last restock, he said he was out of both.
Not sure on the coastal, I’ll check for ya.


----------



## Morae (Sep 25, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> No both of those AKBB strains were not available last restock, he said he was out of both.
> Not sure on the coastal, I’ll check for ya.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## ZANDER (Oct 2, 2019)

Fast service as always. Thanks JB


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks I got my package but no freebies. I guess I thought every order got something . But very fast delivery and I appreciate the credit card option. I do like you guys though. Peace


----------



## JBCSeeds (Oct 3, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Thanks I got my package but no freebies. I guess I thought every order got something . But very fast delivery and I appreciate the credit card option. I do like you guys though. Peace


Hey, man.

I tried to private message you but couldn't. Can you please email me at [email protected] or private message me your email address?

Thanks.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Oct 3, 2019)

ZANDER said:


> Fast service as always. Thanks JB


... and thank you for taking the time to leave feedback. 

Enjoy those beans!


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Oct 9, 2019)

Woo, successfully received my JBC order in Australia. I've never had seeds seized in nearly 20yrs but I'm convinced every new purchase will be the first time. 

Thanks JBC team, much appreciated! Fast shipping.
My freebie is a 6pk of AK Bean Brains 'Vintage Blueberry'.


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 14, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Thanks I got my package but no freebies. I guess I thought every order got something . But very fast delivery and I appreciate the credit card option. I do like you guys though. Peace


Well I have to say I should have kept this to dm. Was just bummed and didn’t think to contact jbc. Now I’m happy like Christmas morning, just got a package,on a holiday no less. Yes you guessed right he way over did it. I have now two packs I thought weren’t available any more. Thanks jbc I was and am your customer for all my needed beans


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 14, 2019)

JBC is the only bank I use


----------



## Morae (Oct 14, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> JBC is the only bank I use


Same! One transaction and I can't imagine going back to having to deal with my former sources. Best genetics around too.


----------



## Morae (Oct 14, 2019)

@JBCSeeds any word on the Dynasty megafauna restock? Gotta wait til she's on the menu! Thanks


----------



## Morae (Oct 14, 2019)

@Useful Seeds between the chem '91 x Chocolate Diesel and skunk 92 x cd, which leans more sativa in the buzz?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Oct 16, 2019)

Morae said:


> @JBCSeeds any word on the Dynasty megafauna restock? Gotta wait til she's on the menu! Thanks


Sorry, my friend. He said he is out of that one but I might recommend *Pineapple Fields* (another Kali Snapple cross) or* Lime Berry Mega* (Megafauna x Huckleberry 5). 

@TheGreenPriest , @sdd420 , and @Gingeroot thanks for taking the time to leave feedback and enjoy those beans!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 16, 2019)

Morae said:


> @Useful Seeds between the chem '91 x Chocolate Diesel and skunk 92 x cd, which leans more sativa in the buzz?


My apologies for missing this somehow. The Chem 91 x Chocolate Diesel has more of a sativa high.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 16, 2019)

Will the Dynasty Super Silver Cough ever be restocked? I bought the last 2 packs many many many months ago, and would like a couple/few more.


----------



## Morae (Oct 16, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Sorry, my friend. He said he is out of that one but I might recommend *Pineapple Fields* (another Kali Snapple cross) or* Lime Berry Mega* (Megafauna x Huckleberry 5).
> 
> @TheGreenPriest , @sdd420 , and @Gingeroot thanks for taking the time to leave feedback and enjoy those beans!


Oh my broken heart!! Haha that's rough, is she gone for good? If so I might have to start a petition lol will look for a MF pheno in the LB mega. Been reading about pineapple Fields, sounds great except reading a lot of people find the buzz gets heavy/sedative toward the end, kinda got me on the fence. Anyway, many thanks.



Useful Seeds said:


> My apologies for missing this somehow. The Chem 91 x Chocolate Diesel has more of a sativa high.


Thanks for the info, can't wait to see her and the CD s1!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Oct 24, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Will the Dynasty Super Silver Cough ever be restocked? I bought the last 2 packs many many many months ago, and would like a couple/few more.


Sorry, my friend, but that one is no longer available from the breeder. I'll let ya know, if he does a V2.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks for the response. I figured they were gone.

The ones we just harvested are excellent plants, and actually wanted more genetics for the Males. Should have kept the ones we had, but didn't have the space at the time.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Oct 25, 2019)

Good evening, RIU! 

*Bodhi*'s new drop and restock will hit *tomorrow morning at 4:20 (PST)!*




Thanks for the continued support and enjoy those beans!


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 29, 2019)

Just amazing really. I placed my first order back on 17 October had a package within days. Seriously, days. Did I say amazing? Thank you @JBCSeeds


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Oct 29, 2019)

Good evening, RIU! 

*Bodhi*'s new drop and restock will hit *tomorrow morning at 4:20 (PST)!*

View attachment 4412649


Thanks for the continued support and enjoy those beans!

Hey JBC, Just dropped 3 hundo on some beans; I was hoping that, that would “qualify” for freebies lol cmon man check ya pants pockets; I bet at least 3 in there


----------



## JBCSeeds (Oct 30, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Just amazing really. I placed my first order back on 17 October had a package within days. Seriously, days. Did I say amazing? Thank you @JBCSeeds


Thanks for leaving feedback and enjoy those beans! 




GummyGreenBoy said:


> Hey JBC, Just dropped 3 hundo on some beans; I was hoping that, that would “qualify” for freebies lol cmon man check ya pants pockets; I bet at least 3 in there


All orders come with some sort of freebies. Please email me at [email protected] for any specific questions on your order.


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Oct 30, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for leaving feedback and enjoy those beans!
> 
> 
> 
> All orders come with some sort of freebies. Please email me at [email protected] for any specific questions on your order.


Nice! Thank you sir! Freebies free beans freebies lol


----------



## JBCSeeds (Nov 7, 2019)

Good evening/morning, RIU! 

This afternoon at 7:10 PM (PST), we'll be dropping @Useful Seeds highly anticipated *Lucky Lime F2's!*

LUCKY LIME F2:


Hope everyone is staying warm and enjoying those beans!


----------



## kroc (Nov 16, 2019)

Highly recommend JBC. Great service and shipping times. Hooks it up with stickers and tossed in an extra freebie this time. Not a single compaint and its my go to every time. Thanks a ton @JBCSeeds


----------



## althor (Nov 16, 2019)

GummyGreenBoy said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> *Bodhi*'s new drop and restock will hit *tomorrow morning at 4:20 (PST)!*
> 
> ...


 If anything in your order was a promo (like buy 2 packs of Bodhi and get 1 free) that 1 free will qualify as your freebie.


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Nov 16, 2019)

althor said:


> If anything in your order was a promo (like buy 2 packs of Bodhi and get 1 free) that 1 free will qualify as your freebie.


JBC sorted me out proper I got 20 total free beans so... definitely cool wit me.


----------



## green surfer (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi JBC,

Do you know when the DJ Short breeder’s choice mix#2 fruity kush mix will be available?

thanks


----------



## JBCSeeds (Nov 18, 2019)

green surfer said:


> Hi JBC,
> 
> Do you know when the DJ Short breeder’s choice mix#2 fruity kush mix will be available?
> 
> thanks


https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/dj-short-breeders-choice-mix-2/

It is available now.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Nov 23, 2019)

Good evening, RIU... 

We've just announced our Black Friday Sale details: https://www.jbcseeds.com/black-friday-sale/  !!!

The sale will begin Thursday evening. For more info on discounts and details, check out our *Black Friday Sale* page.

Thanks for everything and enjoy those beans!


----------



## bsett (Nov 27, 2019)

I purchased a couple packs of Bodhi seeds from you for my current grow which are now ending their first week of flower. Although I'm pleased with how they are growing I'm looking for suggestion for feminized seeds that will be in the "Black Friday" sale.

Included a couple pics of the White Sunshine and Raspberry HP that I'm currently growing.

I'm definitely making JBC my seed bank of choice as it was easy doing business with you for my first purchase.


----------



## inDC4now (Nov 28, 2019)

I see Black Friday is live. Just ordered some Useful gear at 15% off ! Thanks!!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Nov 29, 2019)

bsett said:


> I purchased a couple packs of Bodhi seeds from you for my current grow which are now ending their first week of flower. Although I'm pleased with how they are growing I'm looking for suggestion for feminized seeds that will be in the "Black Friday" sale.
> 
> Included a couple pics of the White Sunshine and Raspberry HP that I'm currently growing.
> 
> I'm definitely making JBC my seed bank of choice as it was easy doing business with you for my first purchase.


Right now, almost everything on the website is on sale (for 15% to 35% off) and will be until midnight Saturday (PST).

Our feminized beans are here: https://www.jbcseeds.com/feminized/ .

Our Black Friday Sale is here: https://www.jbcseeds.com/black-friday-sale/

Thank you for the kind words. Beautiful pictures. Also, always feel free to email [email protected] , if you have any specific questions or want advice and I don't reply here quickly.




inDC4now said:


> I see Black Friday is live. Just ordered some Useful gear at 15% off ! Thanks!!


Thanks to you, my friend. Enjoy those beans and have a happy holiday season.


----------



## P_Rancati (Nov 29, 2019)

When do you expect to have space walker back in stock?


----------



## Frigault (Nov 30, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> RIU, what's happenin'...
> 
> Due to numerous requests, we've decided to make a thread here on Roll It Up. Before we get started, we'd like to thank our current customers for your business and invite everyone else to make the JBC family a part of your own.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why you leave strains that are out off stock. Its such a waist of time and some what fals advertisement


----------



## inDC4now (Nov 30, 2019)

Frigault said:


> I don't understand why you leave strains that are out off stock. Its such a waist of time and some what fals advertisement


I feel your frustration @Frigault and often wish for a filter switch to display the "in stock" items. That said, what I want to find information on a strain, say Orange Fire Cookies. Looking back I can see it was an Orange cookies x fire cookies, I can read growers reviews on the strain, etc. 

My-2-cents


----------



## JBCSeeds (Nov 30, 2019)

Frigault said:


> I don't understand why you leave strains that are out off stock. Its such a waist of time and some what fals advertisement


Happy holidays, man. We do leave up sold out items for informational purposes, my friend, and the fact that they could be restocked.
I think I understand what you're saying and I am working on a solution to remove the "sale" tag from the sold out items. I see how that could be frustrating.
Just a heads up, all in-stock items are listed in alphabetical order (starting on the front page). The sold out items are filtered to the back pages as soon as they sell out.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Nov 30, 2019)

P_Rancati said:


> When do you expect to have space walker back in stock?


I expect an Archive restock in 2-3 weeks. If it's available, it will be restocked then. Thanks.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 30, 2019)

please start carrying Cannarado or CSI humboldt!


----------



## Frigault (Dec 2, 2019)

JBCSeeds said:


> Happy holidays, man. We do leave up sold out items for informational purposes, my friend, and the fact that they could be restocked.
> I think I understand what you're saying and I am working on a solution to remove the "sale" tag from the sold out items. I see how that could be frustrating.
> Just a heads up, all in-stock items are listed in alphabetical order (starting on the front page). The sold out items are filtered to the back pages as soon as they sell out.


Yeah i just notice the bumping to the end. I just have to change the way i do my strain research. And ignore those last out of stocks. I guess this way you still attrack costumer that could reconsider another strain. Fairly understandable


----------



## inDC4now (Dec 3, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> I see Black Friday is live. Just ordered some Useful gear at 15% off ! Thanks!!


When I got home from the holiday, Monady 12/2, my Useful gear was already here, my own Bag of Oranges, plus some freebies, waiting for me! Wow again JBC. Thanks for the great service!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Dec 3, 2019)

Frigault said:


> Yeah i just notice the bumping to the end. I just have to change the way i do my strain research. And ignore those last out of stocks. I guess this way you still attrack costumer that could reconsider another strain. Fairly understandable


Yes and if you ever want to know about the restocking of an out of stock product, just ask here in RIU or shoot an email to [email protected].




inDC4now said:


> When I got home from the holiday, Monady 12/2, my Useful gear was already here, my own Bag of Oranges, plus some freebies, waiting for me! Wow again JBC. Thanks for the great service!


Thanks for taking the time to leave feedback and enjoy those beans!


----------



## bsett (Dec 3, 2019)

WTG JBC!
I Placed my order at the start of the Black Friday sale Thursday evening and even with the Holiday and weekend my seeds were in Monday's mail.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 30, 2019)

AWESOME! Subcool, red eyed genetics, bodhi next... I only wish I had more to give! And free stuff! The plot thickens...


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 30, 2019)

Researched alot and was wondering where I could find flower details on a pack i had gotten.


----------



## inDC4now (Dec 31, 2019)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Researched alot and was wondering where I could find flower details on a pack i had gotten.


What pack did you get?


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 31, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> What pack did you get?


Starflight guava bodhi


----------



## ebcrew (Dec 31, 2019)

Sweet, I'm going to check it out for sure. I think your pictures are selling me. Great advertising!


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 31, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> What pack did you get?


Starflight guava from bodhi. All I can find is a few pictures and its geneology lol no info at all on it. I also know this isn't really the place to ask its usually the breeder is want to ask. But can't find any way to contact so I'm stuck.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 31, 2019)

I have the Goji OG X Blueberry cant wait to see what it is


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 31, 2019)

With my last JBC order, I got a small free pack of Jack Herer x Goji OG. Are there any reports on how these have turned out?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 1, 2020)

bsett said:


> WTG JBC!
> I Placed my order at the start of the Black Friday sale Thursday evening and even with the Holiday and weekend my seeds were in Monday's mail.


Thanks for taking the time to leave feedback and enjoy those beans. 




Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Researched alot and was wondering where I could find flower details on a pack i had gotten.


Feel free to email [email protected] for any questions with your order.




Nutbag Poster said:


> With my last JBC order, I got a small free pack of Jack Herer x Goji OG. Are there any reports on how these have turned out?


Not yet. We will add descriptions for Respect Genetics freebies to our website no later than next week and we'll let ya know when that's live.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 1, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Not yet. We will add descriptions for Respect Genetics freebies to our website no later than next week and we'll let ya know when that's live.


Thanks for responding. Keep up the great work JBC... top notch experiences so far!


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 1, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Thanks for responding. Keep up the great work JBC... top notch experiences so far!


Yes jbc is the best in my experience


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 3, 2020)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Starflight guava from bodhi. All I can find is a few pictures and its geneology lol no info at all on it. I also know this isn't really the place to ask its usually the breeder is want to ask. But can't find any way to contact so I'm stuck.


After asking around, it sounds like a 9 - 11 weeker.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Dankman_420 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## pthobson (Jan 21, 2020)

@JBCSeeds 

I got a respect freebie but on packaging it says Goji OG x Big Sur Holy Weed. However, this freebie is not listed on your respect genetics promo page. The only one listed is Goji Fireburst x Big Sur Holy Weed. May I ask for clarification? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 22, 2020)

pthobson said:


> @JBCSeeds
> 
> I got a respect freebie but on packaging it says Goji OG x Big Sur Holy Weed. However, this freebie is not listed on your respect genetics promo page. The only one listed is Goji Fireburst x Big Sur Holy Weed. May I ask for clarification? Thanks in advance.


This is different than Goji Fireburst. The cross is marked correctly as Goji OG x BSHW. We have updated the *BSHW freebie* list to include the description of the Goji mother. This was the same mother used in the Goji freebies. Please let us know, if you find anymore not listed and enjoy those beans.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello jbc,
Any ideas on when you get a restock for akbeansbrains tknl5haze crosses ?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 27, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> Hello jbc,
> Any ideas on when you get a restock for akbeansbrains tknl5haze crosses ?


We expect an AKBB restock and some new gear from him later this week.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 28, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Thanks for responding. Keep up the great work JBC... top notch experiences so far!


@Nutbag Poster
Forgot to mention last week that the freebie description page is live now: https://www.jbcseeds.com/jbc-freebies/


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 28, 2020)

The new freebies look great @JBCSeeds . I like the amount of detail in the descriptions too. Nice addition to your operation!


----------



## Don beta (Jan 30, 2020)

Thank you for the prompt service and gift. Excited about everything. High hopes for relics flu shot, I miss cough.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 3, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> Hello jbc,
> Any ideas on when you get a restock for akbeansbrains tknl5haze crosses ?


Our AKBB drop will be live at High Noon (PST), today, including a new freebie list. 

@Nutbag Poster , @Don beta , thank you both for taking the time to share feedback and enjoy those beans!


----------



## Don beta (Feb 3, 2020)

I don’t see the new freebie list for Akbb on the site. Can you share here?


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 3, 2020)

Don beta said:


> I don’t see the new freebie list for Akbb on the site. Can you share here?



AK Bean Brains PROMO: For every pack of AKBB gear purchased you will receive a free regular 5 pack of your choice from the following:
Qrazy Train x TKNL5 Haze | Mattycake | RKS Deepchunk x Superskunk | Dope Beard Durban | SSH x TKNL5 Haze


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 5, 2020)

@JBCSeeds you guys don’t take cards anymore?

If not,what are my other options besides cash & money order?

feel free to pm me if you don’t want to discuss this in the thread


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 5, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> @JBCSeeds you guys don’t take cards anymore?
> 
> If not,what are my other options besides cash & money order?
> 
> feel free to pm me if you don’t want to discuss this in the thread


Please email [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello jbc, when u get the chance id love to know when we can expect the new bodhi gear to be listed. Im holding off on pacing an order so i can check out the new stuff., getting eager to get the ball rolling. 

Thank you.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 7, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> Hello jbc, when u get the chance id love to know when we can expect the new bodhi gear to be listed. Im holding off on pacing an order so i can check out the new stuff., getting eager to get the ball rolling.
> 
> Thank you.


Morning,

Hope all is good there. We don't have an exact date yet but expect it will be pretty soon. As soon as we have a solid date, we will update our *News Page *on the site.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Maverick8108 (Feb 7, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> RIU, what's happenin'...
> 
> Due to numerous requests, we've decided to make a thread here on Roll It Up. Before we get started, we'd like to thank our current customers for your business and invite everyone else to make the JBC family a part of your own.
> 
> ...


Just ordered my first seeds ever! Got 10 chocolate D x orange cookies, and 10 sunny diesel from @Useful Seeds! Never grown before, so wish us luck!!!


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 8, 2020)

@JBCSeeds are you gonna restock the tknl5haze?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 10, 2020)

@Maverick8108 great choices. Enjoy those beans.




Zipz55 said:


> @JBCSeeds are you gonna restock the tknl5haze?


Yes. We are expecting some F3s in a week or so. Very NL5 dominant. Super terpy, stalky, strong smoke.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 10, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Morning,
> 
> Hope all is good there. We don't have an exact date yet but expect it will be pretty soon. As soon as we have a solid date, we will update our *News Page *on the site.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


I've been refreshing the News page regularly.


----------



## OzyM8 (Feb 10, 2020)

Thumbs up to @JBCSeeds for awesome service with my first order, and the unexpected freebie


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 2, 2020)

Good morning, RIU!

This week, we're hosting an appreciation giveaway here on our thread!

*PRIZES*:
*Acapulco Gold* by Bodhi's Nierika Seed Trust | *Bag Of Oranges* (fem.) by @Useful Seeds | *Monkey Mints *(reg) by Exotic Gentix | 4 x 4 pack of *Blueberry F5* and *Flo F5* (4 regular beans each) by DJ Short

*DETAILS*:
In order to enter the giveaway, simply comment with a breeder's name you'd like to see added to the JBC family.
If you have more than one suggestion, please list them in a single comment (multiple comments will be combined as one entry).
Drawing will be held this Sunday, March 8th, at 4:20 PM (PST) and one winner will receive all 4 packs.
Please limit entries to one per household.

Thanks for everything and good luck!


----------



## feva (Mar 2, 2020)

3Thirteen - Shwaggy Seeds - Hazeman


----------



## dopefest (Mar 2, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> *DETAILS*:
> In order to enter the giveaway, simply comment with a breeder's name you'd like to see added to the JBC family.
> If you have more than one suggestion, please list them in a single comment (multiple comments will be combined as one entry).
> Drawing will be held this Sunday, March 8th, at 4:20 PM (PST) and one winner will receive all 4 packs.
> ...


Would love to see Hazeman Seeds added to the list!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 2, 2020)

CSI Humbolt, Homegrown Natural Wonders, and Dominion Seed. 

Not entering the drawing... just like this game.  Super fun idea. 

Good luck to everyone who enters!


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Mar 2, 2020)

Schwaggy.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 2, 2020)

Duke diamond
Shoreline
Briscos bargain beans
Hydro reds offerings
Stoned ninja 
Karma


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 2, 2020)

*The Real Seed Company*, Snowhigh, Ace, Cannabiogen, Reggae Seeds .... landraces and unusual stuff.

I could see myself buying something from these too: Crockett Family Farms, Brothers Grimm, and Connoisseur.

I'm not trying to snag another contest entry but if my buddy was asked, he'd say Holy Smoke Seeds.

Please use any of these, people. I'm not trying to monopolize the list.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 2, 2020)

Wyeast Farms
Bloom Seed Co
Symbiotic Genetics
CSI Humboldt
Swamp Boys
Seed Junky
Surfr Seeds
Thug Pug


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 2, 2020)

@Zipz55 doh!... you got me. Swamp Boys should've been on my list, too.


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 2, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RIU!
> 
> This week, we're hosting an appreciation giveaway here on our thread!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 2, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RIU!
> 
> This week, we're hosting an appreciation giveaway here on our thread!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 2, 2020)

Mass medical have been great


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 2, 2020)

Chuckers Gear -Genuity
Schwaggy
Mycotek
GreySkull
Hydro Reds


----------



## Puppet14 (Mar 2, 2020)

Humboldt Seed Organization


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2020)

Sensi and Serious (White Label) and Mr Nice.


----------



## Chronic811 (Mar 2, 2020)

Lucky dog seed co
Skunkhouse 
Topdawg
CSI


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 2, 2020)

Goat and Monkey
Boston Roots


----------



## Clarky16 (Mar 2, 2020)

Mr Nice


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 2, 2020)

Shoreline
Solfire Gardens


----------



## baldmountain (Mar 2, 2020)

Madd Farmer Genetics.


----------



## klyphman (Mar 2, 2020)

Getaway Mtn seeds


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 2, 2020)

Briscos Bargain Beans


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 2, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RIU!
> 
> This week, we're hosting an appreciation giveaway here on our thread!
> 
> ...


OGRaskal
Thugpug
Top dog
Lucky dog
Dominion 
Loud


----------



## southend (Mar 2, 2020)

Karma, dominion, the bank genetics


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 2, 2020)

Seed Junky
Symbiotic
Capulator
Solfire


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 2, 2020)

Ace Seeds.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 2, 2020)

Tony Green's Tortured Beans


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 2, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Mass medical have been great


Mass medical used to be on JBC. I’d say it’s pretty unlikely it will be coming back.


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 2, 2020)

Dominion 
Lucky dog


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 2, 2020)

In no particular order:

CSI Humboldt
Nerds Genetics
Secret Society Seed Co
Red Scare Seed Co
Swamp Boys
Karma
Jaws


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 2, 2020)

Schwaggy
Shoreline
3thirteen
Wyeast


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 2, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Mass medical used to be on JBC. I’d say it’s pretty unlikely it will be coming back.


Oh i didn't know that I hope im still entered lol


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 2, 2020)

I would second a brisco bargain beans and i have also been curious about hydroreds work


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 2, 2020)

Sin City
Thug Pug
Capulator
Top Dawg


----------



## Terpenoid (Mar 2, 2020)

Karma
Thugpug


----------



## Don beta (Mar 2, 2020)

Lucky dog
Swamp boys
Top dawg


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 2, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RIU!
> 
> This week, we're hosting an appreciation giveaway here on our thread!
> 
> ...


Dominion Seeds would be a great addition to the JBC menu.


----------



## Foulal (Mar 2, 2020)

Schwaggy seeds


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 2, 2020)

The real seed company
Lucky dog
Dominion seed co. 
Schwaggy


----------



## Aby55 (Mar 3, 2020)

Thugpug
Capulator


----------



## Angus Hung (Mar 3, 2020)

Jordan of the Island has been my go to for a few grows.
hes Canadian eh


----------



## Skidmarx (Mar 3, 2020)

Woodstock farmacy


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 3, 2020)

I'd like to see Snowhigh gear available through JBC.


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 3, 2020)

Jbc is the best


----------



## pthobson (Mar 3, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RIU!
> 
> This week, we're hosting an appreciation giveaway here on our thread!
> 
> ...


Irie Genetics
Schwaggy Seeds
Thug Pug


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 3, 2020)

I already left a long list, but I didn't really make a main point. It would be nice to bring over some of the best breeders that only seem to be sold through Europe. Nobody in the states wants to deal with customs anymore unless they have to, but there's stuff we yanks still want from over there.


----------



## bbxww (Mar 3, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RIU!
> 
> This week, we're hosting an appreciation giveaway here on our thread!
> 
> ...


Mace Genetics & Murica Genetics


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 3, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RIU!
> 
> This week, we're hosting an appreciation giveaway here on our thread!
> 
> ...


Snowhigh Seeds
Motarebel


----------



## Rolloff (Mar 3, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RIU!
> 
> This week, we're hosting an appreciation giveaway here on our thread!
> 
> ...


Briscos Bargain Beans
Mass medical strains
Humboldt seed company


----------



## Aby55 (Mar 4, 2020)

First time using jbc and my order was quick and painless.
Also got free beans on a small order. Very stoked about that.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 4, 2020)

I meant to put 
Motarebel
Shoreline
Woodhorse
Hazeman 
On the list also


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 4, 2020)

With sub no longer physically amongst us putting badger in the lineup and taking his genetics spot would be pretty cool .


----------



## RagingChild (Mar 4, 2020)

Serious Seeds


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 4, 2020)

4/4 orders from JBC came around 56 hours from ordering. I put in the order late that night. I was contacted the next day to arrange and quickly make a payment, then the packaged was shipped by noon that day. Not the next day but on the following day was waiting in my PO box at 8:00am. That is around 56 hours all four times. Packaging is simple, but perfect too. If this is too much info too, sombody let me know, and I'll tone it down. But I just had to give these guys (father and son, right?) some serious props, because they are like the Amazon prime for seeds. Plus "RIU10" for a discount, how sweet is that?! I must also ad: I'm not at all affiliated with JBC. I just a super happy customer four times now. Way better than my previous ordering experiences.


----------



## Superbad421 (Mar 4, 2020)

Karma, Ace or Thug Plug thanks for the opportunity to win some gear...


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 4, 2020)

Id like to see:
KC Brains
BOG
Mephisto
Karma


----------



## BigJonster (Mar 4, 2020)

Hands down mephisto seeds and thanks


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 4, 2020)

Topdawg seeds
Symbiotic genetics
Karma genetics
Seed junky genetics


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Mar 4, 2020)

Cannarado
Sincity
Thugpug


----------



## j_grown (Mar 4, 2020)

Would love to see Mephisto as well! My first order was with JBC and it was great. Got my delivery fast.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 4, 2020)

CSI humboldt!


----------



## bukstud4u (Mar 5, 2020)

Schwaggy Seeds
Thug Pug


----------



## ZezoZose (Mar 5, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RIU!
> 
> This week, we're hosting an appreciation giveaway here on our thread!
> 
> ...



3Thirteen
Brisco’s Bargain Beans
Schwaggy Seeds
Mass Medical Strains


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 5, 2020)

Local fellows in no particular order:
3Thirteen
Brisco’s Bargain Beans
Schwaggy Seeds
Chuckers Paradise 
Esoseeds 

Across the pond:
Mandala Seeds would be super cool, i would love to see them available from a US bank.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2020)

Antenna seeds
@Rosinallday 
Brisco bargain beans
Shoreline
Shwaggy
3thirteen
Chuckers paradise 
@BobBitchen


----------



## hillbill (Mar 5, 2020)

There may be some I would recommend also but don't if a really reputable competitor already has them. Some mentioned above.


----------



## Bodean (Mar 5, 2020)

Homegrown Natural Wonders!!
3Thirteen
Chuckers Paradise
Wyeast Farms
GK Genetics 
Schwaggy Seeds 
Brisco Bargain Beans 
Green Team genetics 
Karma 
Mycotek
Swamp Boys


----------



## Beng01 (Mar 5, 2020)

Massive seeds
Thug pug
Mass medical


----------



## georgekush405 (Mar 5, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RIU!
> 
> This week, we're hosting an appreciation giveaway here on our thread!
> 
> ...


Snow High, The Real Seed Co, World of Seeds, Mr Nice


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 5, 2020)

georgekush405 said:


> Snow High, The Real Seed Co, World of Seeds, Mr Nice


I hadn't thought to add European brands. The Real Seed Company is one I'd add for sure.


----------



## maddmango (Mar 5, 2020)

Humboldt seeds


----------



## Charmcity915 (Mar 5, 2020)

$150 for 10 regular seeds?!?? Just seems a little high, especially with them being regular seeds. Or is this normal??


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 5, 2020)

Charmcity915 said:


> $150 for 10 regular seeds?!?? Just seems a little high, especially with them being regular seeds. Or is this normal??


$150 is a bit much but then again I've spent over $200 for a pack of topdawg regs and they were totally worth the price. I'm not sure what breeder you are referring to but if the genetics are good and you find a solid keeper and keep cuts then it's totally worth it.


----------



## EddieTorres (Mar 5, 2020)

3Thirteen or Thug Pug


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 5, 2020)

EddieTorres said:


> 3Thirteen or Thug Pug


I heard thugpug is retiring for medical reasons


----------



## Patrice22 (Mar 6, 2020)

Gene seeds


----------



## Smkweeed (Mar 6, 2020)

3Thirteen, Schwaggy Seeds


----------



## jimmytownbound (Mar 6, 2020)

3Thirteen, Schwaggy seeds


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 6, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> $150 is a bit much but then again I've spent over $200 for a pack of topdawg regs and they were totally worth the price. I'm not sure what breeder you are referring to but if the genetics are good and you find a solid keeper and keep cuts then it's totally worth it.


That's probably too much for somebody selling the usual cookies/kush/glue kind of crosses. I'd want some rarer genes for that price, but as dubekoms said, one great keeper that's not like anything anybody else has is well worth the 150 bucks. Sometimes those high priced regs are valued more as breeding stock too... the males can be as desirable to someone as the females. A truly special, unique breeding male could be worth 15,000 bucks for somebody interested in selling seeds.


----------



## Charmcity915 (Mar 6, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That's probably too much for somebody selling the usual cookies/kush/glue kind of crosses. I'd want some rarer genes for that price, but as dubekoms said, one great keeper that's not like anything anybody else has is well worth the 150 bucks. Sometimes those high priced regs are valued more as breeding stock too... the males can be as desirable to someone as the females. A truly special, unique breeding male could be worth 15,000 bucks for somebody interested in selling seeds.


That’s makes sense! Yea I’m still a mid level grower, and have bought


Nutbag Poster said:


> That's probably too much for somebody selling the usual cookies/kush/glue kind of crosses. I'd want some rarer genes for that price, but as dubekoms said, one great keeper that's not like anything anybody else has is well worth the 150 bucks. Sometimes those high priced regs are valued more as breeding stock too... the males can be as desirable to someone as the females. A truly special, unique breeding male could be worth 15,000 bucks for somebody interested in selling seeds.


It totally makes sense when you break it down like that. I’ve bought genetics over the years, and they were half that, but it also shows when ya grow it. So I may end up spending some on a few solid packs from some serious breeders. Especially when you have the chance to get more than one pheno. I never really got into the breeding side, so I never knew some could go that high. I thank ya for the info


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 6, 2020)

Charmcity915 said:


> That’s makes sense! Yea I’m still a mid level grower, and have bought
> 
> It totally makes sense when you break it down like that. I’ve bought genetics over the years, and they were half that, but it also shows when ya grow it. So I may end up spending some on a few solid packs from some serious breeders. Especially when you have the chance to get more than one pheno. I never really got into the breeding side, so I never knew some could go that high. I thank ya for the info


Don't get me wrong... you will get incredible plants for far less than that if you choose well and I'm certainly not saying that paying more will get you more. Just explaining why you might want to pay more for something special.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 6, 2020)

Charmcity915 said:


> That’s makes sense! Yea I’m still a mid level grower, and have bought
> 
> It totally makes sense when you break it down like that. I’ve bought genetics over the years, and they were half that, but it also shows when ya grow it. So I may end up spending some on a few solid packs from some serious breeders. Especially when you have the chance to get more than one pheno. I never really got into the breeding side, so I never knew some could go that high. I thank ya for the info


JBC is a great. So far, I've went with seeds from DJ, AKBB, Bodhi, but every breeder they have has something I want to get my hands on. The attitude might have selection, but with that, you have to sift through all the BS and fake strains. I found a stanky keeper out of a 10 pack akbb NL5, found a keeper out of a pack of dj flo(not a flo keeper, but 1 of the 4 blueberries is a freak of nature! ). I havent popped bodhis gear yet, but he straight up tests his ten packs for keepers, so I'm sure there will be something good too......My super winded point is JBC has got the creme de la creme for selection. With super good prices, insanely excellent service, I feel like I couldn't get more for my dollar anyplace else. (It was hard to spend $$ on DJs, but id do it for flo....)
and again, I am not at all affiliated with JBC, just a happy customer. And I'm sure every body in this thread knows everything above, otherwise they wouldn't be here, but if there is a person who is looking for a good bank, my business goes to JBC.


----------



## Lungsworth (Mar 6, 2020)

Boneyard seeds NorCal
Doc D seeds / magic spirit
CSI / pirates of the emerald triangle
Snow high
Dominion
Lucky dog
BOG
Cannabiogen
Karma


----------



## Charmcity915 (Mar 6, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> JBC is a great. So far, I've went with seeds from DJ, AKBB, Bodhi, but every breeder they have has something I want to get my hands on. The attitude might have selection, but with that, you have to sift through all the BS and fake strains. I found a stanky keeper out of a 10 pack akbb NL5, found a keeper out of a pack of dj flo(not a flo keeper, but 1 of the 4 blueberries is a freak of nature! ). I havent popped bodhis gear yet, but he straight up tests his ten packs for keepers, so I'm sure there will be something good too......My super winded point is JBC has got the creme de la creme for selection. With super good prices, insanely excellent service, I feel like I couldn't get more for my dollar anyplace else. (It was hard to spend $$ on DJs, but id do it for flo....)
> and again, I am not at all affiliated with JBC, just a happy customer. And I'm sure every body in this thread knows everything above, otherwise they wouldn't be here, but if there is a person who is looking for a good bank, my business goes to JBC.


Hell yea, and thank you for the information! I think I’m gonna check em out, and see what they have. I’m looking to spend about $1,000 on some solid seeds, once I find what I’m looking for. I’m a indica nut, but really wanna find a few solid hybrids to play with


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 6, 2020)

The JBC website just changed, check it out. To JBC: I am sorry. You guys are good people. I hope things aren't too difficult.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 6, 2020)

Oh no... they sound devastated. Condolences to the JBC crew for their loss. Sounds like an extra tough one.


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 6, 2020)

JBC has been solid with great communication. Paid and shipped within 3 hours of placing my order. I am hoping for all the best for the JBC folks.


----------



## bythekasiz (Mar 6, 2020)

Irie Genetics 
Snow high
A couple reputable European breeders would be nice too.

So sorry to hear about your loss. The community mourns with you as one big family. Take care


----------



## feva (Mar 6, 2020)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Don beta (Mar 6, 2020)

Truly a professional company. Sorry for the loss, I hope the best for the jbc family.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 7, 2020)

Sending love to you JBC


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 7, 2020)

Rip and love to jbc


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 7, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Rip and love to jbc


yep , 1000% this


----------



## Wigiberto (Mar 7, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers are with you J


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 7, 2020)

Truly gutted to hear this, I extend to you my deep and heartfelt condolences my friend.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words.

Congrats to @Bad Karma for winning this giveaway and thanks to everyone who participated.

PM headed your way, @Bad Karma - Congrats!

This giveaway is officially closed and we appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 8, 2020)

congratulations Bad Karma. I am happy for you, and a little jealous....mostly jealous. Thanks for the drawing to JBC, and sorry again.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 8, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks to everyone for the kind words.
> 
> Congrats to @Bad Karma for winning this giveaway and thanks to everyone who participated.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much to the whole team at JBC Seeds.
You've been my go to seed bank for years and you've always treated me very well.
This prize pack is yet another shinning example of your company's incredible generosity towards the cannabis community.
I'm beyond grateful to be the one receiving these seeds.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice win there Mr Bad


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 9, 2020)

Condolences @JBCSeeds


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 10, 2020)

I just found out that Super Sativa Seed Club has reopened. Looks like mostly hybrids based on some of the old stuff at the moment, but maybe they'll be able to resurrect some of their old pure lines from the past. Not sure if JBC would/should want to stock them these days but I was pretty surprised to hear their name pop up again.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 10, 2020)

Congrats @Bad Karma. I bet you always buy at JBC now if you already didn't. I never have but I probably will because this giveaway was so generous. Seriously cool chit.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 10, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Congrats @Bad Karma. I bet you always buy at JBC now if you already didn't. I never have but I probably will because this giveaway was so generous. Seriously cool chit.


If you want beans JBC is the best. They are on the ball with shipping and communication. They got good genetics and no crap breeders. I fumbled through a couple seed banks and it is a night and day difference with JBC. It's probably just a sweet spot in the mail system but I get mine delivered around 56 hours after ordering. That's sounds crazy because it is the absolute truth 4/4 times. I hope everybody remembers the "riu10" discount too. I should change my handle to JBCFanBoi (I've posted this same stuff all over rollitup) but they are seriously awesome.


----------



## Greenroadtrucker (Mar 10, 2020)

Does jbc post to Australia?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 11, 2020)

@Headgrinder we really appreciate the support and kind words. Thanks for taking the time to share your feedback.

@Greenroadtrucker please email [email protected] with any questions regarding the website. Thanks.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 11, 2020)

Greenroadtrucker said:


> Does jbc post to Australia?


I'd send them an email just to be sure. If I have any questions I send them to [email protected]


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 11, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> @Headgrinder we really appreciate the support and kind words. Thanks for taking the time to share your feedback.
> 
> @Greenroadtrucker please email [email protected] with any questions regarding the website. Thanks.


I bust my butt for a living , and it's easy to recognize when somebody else is busting theirs too. Thanks for doing what you do. You guys set the standard.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 11, 2020)

Guess what showed up today?


JBC Seeds really went above and beyond with the prize pack they sent me.
A JBC shirt, a Savory Seeds hat, a plethora of breeder stickers, rolling trays, and of course seeds.
They even threw in a pack of Respect Genetics on top of the other four packs that were advertised in the contest.
I can’t say enough nice things about this company.
Thank you, again, JBC Seeds.


----------



## feva (Mar 11, 2020)

awesome prize Congratz


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jbc for the win!


----------



## dopefest (Mar 11, 2020)

Wouldn't mind snagging one of those shirts myself...are they available? @JBCSeeds


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 12, 2020)

@Bad Karma enjoy those beans!

@sdd420 thanks for the continued support.

@dopefest Thanks for asking, man. That is my Sublime inspired tee; I think it came out awesome. I may have a few left. Just shoot me an email with your next order and we will see what we got.


----------



## dopefest (Mar 12, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> That is my Sublime inspired tee; I think it came out awesome. I may have a few left. Just shoot me an email with your next order and we will see what we got.


I agree, it's sweet! Aaaaand now I've got to do another order...


----------



## hillbill (Mar 12, 2020)

AND THEN I SMOKE 2 MORE


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Mar 16, 2020)

Just ordered a pack of NL5/NL1 x Super Skunk and the Qrazy Train x TKNL5 Haze for the freebie. Excited to grow these out. Half I'll grow in the outdoor garden and half I'll save for an indoor grow in case this fall's weather is shit again, and I lose most of my harvest to mold like last year. Want to order a few more strains but have to wait to see what my money situation is next month.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 20, 2020)

With all the empty shelves, I'm really feeling the need to stock up on some seeds. I love a fast finishing sativa, but mainly go for indicas. Does anybody have any suggestions from the JBC vault?


----------



## dopefest (Mar 20, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> With all the empty shelves, I'm really feeling the need to stock up on some seeds. I love a fast finishing sativa, but mainly go for indicas. Does anybody have any suggestions from the JBC vault?


I always scroll through the AK & Bodhi pages, those would quench your indica thirst...


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 20, 2020)

dopefest said:


> I always scroll through the AK & Bodhi pages, those would quench your indica thirst...


Two thumbs up. Those are my favorites too. I've been on a Northern Lights kick recently. Definately considering AK BB's NL dom TKNL5 Haze too. I have a small assortment of Bodhi gear. I havent bit on any of his forum cut stuff. I'd like to get his DLA 4, or any of his DLA stuff. Everything that guy makes is exciting. I also have been eyeballing Norstars Afgold, and Second Gen's Sweet Pink.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 20, 2020)

2 more thumbs up ^^^ .I've personally purchased a DLA-4 and TKNL5 Haze F1 myself. And I just told someone I'd never tried Norstar but that Afgold was one that was making me consider jumping in. Three great minds thinking alike here, I say! 

If you like fems, Katsu Seeds has a line of hybrids with the real deal Bubba Kush crossed to real deal Hall of Fame clones. Those seem like slam dunk picks for some great plants.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 20, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> Two thumbs up. Those are my favorites too. I've been on a Northern Lights kick recently.


Have you tried or considered trying Bodhi's Drunken Parrot (NL5 x Snow Lotus)? I keep looking at that one. Curious.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 20, 2020)

I ordered a pack of Bodhi Drunken Parrot. Everything is very healthy so far.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Have you tried or considered trying Bodhi's Drunken Parrot (NL5 x Snow Lotus)? I keep looking at that one. Curious.


I popped some of AK's NL5/NL5, 7 fem 3 males. I'm hoping the drunken parrot will give me a few more males to choose from. Hopefully I will have some pics.


----------



## Morae (Mar 21, 2020)

Looking at Relic's Charlotte's Gift (Ringo's Gift x Charlotte's Web) and Ringo's Gift F3. Between these two, is one more likely than the other to have a 20:1 CBD:THC ratio?


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 21, 2020)

I dont know too much about anything, but I think the Charlotte's web has a little THC whereas Ringo's gift has barely any. I would estimate Charlotte's gift falling around 15:1 if the two parent strains were equally represented in the cross. I would think a RG f3 would be in the 20:1 range. That's my non-expert opinion.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 21, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> I popped some of AK's NL5/NL5, 7 fem 3 males. I'm hoping the drunken parrot will give me a few more males to choose from. Hopefully I will have some pics.


Those two would make a great cross. Seems like you could capture the best of the NL5 gene pool and add some little twists from the Snow Lotus. You'd get a blend of three different NL5 grandparents with the Snow Lotus granddaddy.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

I like a little NL in the mix


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 21, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> With all the empty shelves, I'm really feeling the need to stock up on some seeds. I love a fast finishing sativa, but mainly go for indicas. Does anybody have any suggestions from the JBC vault?


As for fast-finishing Sativas, Flo, from Old World Genetics, comes to mind as a quick, Sativa-dominant plant. Dope Beard Durban, from AKBB, at 9 weeks, should be a pretty quick Sativa, too.




Headgrinder said:


> I dont know too much about anything, but I think the Charlotte's web has a little THC whereas Ringo's gift has barely any. I would estimate Charlotte's gift falling around 15:1 if the two parent strains were equally represented in the cross. I would think a RG f3 would be in the 20:1 range. That's my non-expert opinion.


The breeder's description for *Charlotte's Gift *reports ratios of 20:1 up to 34:1 (CBD/THC).


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

C99 and crosses for fast snappy Sativa


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks for all the suggestions. JBC, flo is my absolute favorite, so far, for a fast finishing sativa. I am still searching for a keeper. I have been curious about C99 too.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Mar 23, 2020)

Just received my beans promptly in the mail. Thank you for the stickers and freebies as well! Very happy!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 26, 2020)

Is the breeder /strain guide gonna stay vertical ? I was kicking some tires and just tapped out cause rea
ding
lik
ethis
wasu
nple
asnt

is it my user error or is it scripted like that on purpose now ?


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 27, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Is the breeder /strain guide gonna stay vertical ? I was kicking some tires and just tapped out cause rea
> ding
> lik
> ethis
> ...


I didn't know what you were talking about, because I'm using a tablet. So I tried it on my phone...
Yeah, that's not good. If you turn your phone sideways, it's a lot better.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanx my dude .User error on me !.Portrait orientation lock off and rotated sideways made it manageable.

Damned if that didnt cost me a nice little couch lock and wake me right up .


----------



## kickinmule (Mar 27, 2020)

Wondering if you have been able to order directly drom Joti. I have tried on line and I seem to get directed through the Vancouver Seed Bank and I have had little success with two way communication with them. I have also read that sometimes it takes a long time to receive your goods. I am hesitant to order from someone who doesn’t answer emails. I am anxious to try JOTI but am wary of who I buy from. Thanks


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 28, 2020)

kickinmule said:


> Wondering if you have been able to order directly drom Joti. I have tried on line and I seem to get directed through the Vancouver Seed Bank and I have had little success with two way communication with them. I have also read that sometimes it takes a long time to receive your goods. I am hesitant to order from someone who doesn’t answer emails. I am anxious to try JOTI but am wary of who I buy from. Thanks


I have heard canadian us customs border is the worst. That is one of the reasons I first tried JBC. I have never lost an order. Jordan has some fabulous stuff. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on some God bud. AKBB has some awesome Northern Lights genetics and others from the Pacific northwest. If there is something you like of Jordan's, I'd go to JBC and you will be happy you did. +1 for their freebies and fastest shipping. (Sorry to JTI . But there is no way in hell they could get anything to me in 2-1/2 days. Somehow JBC does.)


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2020)

Only breeder/seller out of US I go to now is Peak Seeds BC.

I however, would like more US banks to stock some of the better European breeders.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 30, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> (Sorry to JTI . But there is no way in hell they could get anything to me in 2-1/2 days. Somehow JBC does.)


I just had to clarify that is 2-1/2 days from when I make my order online. Lightning fast shipping.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 7, 2020)

Good evening, RIU...

Hope everyone is keeping healthy and happy during these trying times. 

To hopefully bring a little cheer to our RIU family, we're hosting another customer appreciation giveaway. One winner will be drawn on 04/20, at 4:20 PM (PST), and receive the prize pack listed below:




2 regular 5 packs of Goji OG x Big Sur Holy Weed by Respect Genetics
1 regular 10 pack of Old Mendo Haze x Purple Ghost x Purple Mayhem by Gooeybreeder's CannaExotics
1 regular 11 pack of Starflight Guava by Bodhi
1 regular 5 pack of Pre-2k Black Domina x Hashplant Haze given out as Useful Seeds freebies
1 regular 10 pack of AC/DC BX by Norstar Genetics

To enter, just comment below with your favorite all-time strain. One entry per person, please.

Thanks to everyone and good luck!


----------



## spek9 (Apr 7, 2020)

Cotton Candy.

Awful tedious to trim, but it's my favourite overall.


----------



## dopefest (Apr 7, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> To enter, just comment below with your favorite all-time strain. One entry per person, please.
> 
> Thanks to everyone and good luck!


There's a cut of Obama Kush (yea yea, disregard the name) going around here that I can't resist...great structure, production, smell, taste...everything is great. Rock solid nugs, skunky, piney, purpy smell...everything I love in an indica. Plus it always produces great hues.


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Apr 7, 2020)

White label double gum, BUT it might be the bbhp x goji I going now from respect gen.
She looking finer den a mf


----------



## ZezoZose (Apr 7, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU...
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping healthy and happy during these trying times.
> 
> ...


DJ Short's Blueberry


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 7, 2020)

Tre stardawg


----------



## Budget Buds (Apr 7, 2020)

@JBCSeeds Where are you located ? I'd rather not deal with a company outside of the USA/Canada


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 7, 2020)

Chemdog d


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 7, 2020)

Sour Diesel


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Apr 7, 2020)

Mudbite. A mysterious strain that originated in my hometown. Hard to find and when there was a harvest of it, it was sold out quick. I remember back in highschool sharing 1 bowl of the stuff with a friend and hallucinating off the shit. There are other strains up there for sure, but this one holds a special place in my heart for all the memories it brings back.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 7, 2020)

Sour Diesel and Sour Kush


----------



## SFnone (Apr 7, 2020)

man, that is a surprisingly difficult question... I got no fucking clue... the best weed I ever had was some unknown weed I got from a local grower in early 2005... stuff was... beyond intense... pulsating, strobing... it took heavy smokers OUT... my one buddy thought he crapped his pants, and couldn't understand that he didn't... wasn't purple... another friend thought he was seeing "shadow people" hiding behind trees... maybe it was laced... whatever it was, it was only around for a couple of months... for known strains, true old-school haze has been a big influence in the whole thing, so i'll go with that...


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Apr 7, 2020)

The next pack I snag from JBC.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 7, 2020)

bubba kush


----------



## klyphman (Apr 7, 2020)

Black Domina. 

A melting of the muscles,
An even-'ing' of the mind,
Se you in the morning.


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 7, 2020)

Sour Diesel for sure


----------



## Coalcat (Apr 7, 2020)

Super lemon haze


----------



## jimmytownbound (Apr 7, 2020)

Lemon skunk I grew about 8 years ago. I can still taste it sitting thinking about it.


----------



## maxamus1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Its a tie for me, its either white skunk from white lable seeds or chocolate trip from bohdi


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 8, 2020)

Bodhi's Sunshine Daydream


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 8, 2020)

Official NYC Piff haze. 

Had I more information, I would have posted about a strain that I came across in Jamaica in my early teenage years, but I have no good idea about the genetics. Could have been some Blue Mountain or possibly a foreign strain. That was some of the best I've ever enjoyed. Others that come to mind include:
'Alaskan'
'White Ice'
'Black Ice'
and many more... Damn you JBC for making me pick just one strain! [shaking my clenched fist at you].


----------



## Bodean (Apr 8, 2020)

Raspberry Boogie


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 8, 2020)

GG4. 

Shout out to JBC ! My beans arrived today. They ship so fast, they should be required to add fins to the package for stability  But seriously, great customer service, fast response time, and lightning fast shipping. Package was in excellent condition upon arrival and properly packed. Cant wait to get them in some dirt.


----------



## themda (Apr 8, 2020)

TGA subcool Jillybean!


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 8, 2020)

Amnesia Haze


----------



## Puppet14 (Apr 8, 2020)

one particular pheno of Jillybean would be my favorite....got it once and didn't clone because I can't grow in the Summer here. Spent the next 2 years growing the strain trying to find it again. Lacked potency,but the taste was out of this world...


----------



## RagingChild (Apr 8, 2020)

White Russian from Serious Seeds


----------



## whisperer57 (Apr 8, 2020)

Pennywise followed close by Harliqueen, both higher cbd with healthy thc, leaving me with a mellow, warm high that deadens most of my pain. Subcool seeds, The Dank. good stuff


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 8, 2020)

My newest one is the goji og x agent orange crosses I got from respect genetics. So nice! I'm hoping blue sunshine from Bodhi takes its place. How can you pick just one? I love something from all over the map with this plant. So amazing!


----------



## 420drummer (Apr 8, 2020)

Of all the great strains that’s blessed this earth I still always treasure the moment I get legit northern lights. Been in love since the very first time.


----------



## kroc (Apr 8, 2020)

Fruit of the Gods - dna genetics ( skunk #1 x nl5haze), fruity and skunky fat nugs and boy she got us ripped


----------



## Foulal (Apr 8, 2020)

Useful’s chocolate diesel. I had a plant I lost that was amazing, super potent.


----------



## feva (Apr 8, 2020)

thats a tough one sunshine #4, exodus, La blanca to name a couple. thx for another chance also


----------



## Clarky16 (Apr 9, 2020)

Sunshine Daydream


----------



## Headgrinder (Apr 9, 2020)

Sour Diesel.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Apr 9, 2020)

Sunshine daydream


----------



## doug420b (Apr 9, 2020)

Huckleberry kush v3


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Apr 10, 2020)

Sour Diesel. 

Just playing the favorite game, not trying to win. Good luck to those entering!


----------



## Dustin M (Apr 10, 2020)

Herijuana og from Reseda discount collective back in 2009. Crazy


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 10, 2020)

So many good flavors and scents over the years. In the end I have to say Lethal Jack. Killer blueberry smell and taste with heavy hash on the back end. Having to pick just one though! I can think of at least 3 standouts I wish I had right now.


----------



## JHashmore (Apr 10, 2020)

Mom gooey x mom gooey x c99
Takes you to another level.
Pineapple greatness!


----------



## cbk123 (Apr 10, 2020)

Bodhi--Blueberry Hashplant


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 10, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU...
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping healthy and happy during these trying times.
> 
> ...


All time would be a phenotype of Sin City seed's Triple Cherry Diesel I had tested for them a few years back. Fairly ugly plant but the high was unreal. Euphoric and giggly that reminded me of some of the flower I used to get in the mid 2000's that didn't have a name but was obviously sativa.


----------



## blu_dream_haze (Apr 10, 2020)

Cat Piss


----------



## bukstud4u (Apr 10, 2020)

GG4


----------



## SNEAKYp (Apr 10, 2020)

Cherry MAC. Great daytime, get outside effects


----------



## edyah (Apr 10, 2020)

Favorite all time is Strawberry Cough!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 10, 2020)

The strain I’m smoking on at the time is my favorite of all time .


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 10, 2020)

To enter, just comment below with your favorite all-time strain. One entry per person, please.

Thanks to everyone and good luck!
[/QUOTE]

Headband! Havent been able to find very many versions in seed form. Been trying to find one other than Humboldts to grow out


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Apr 10, 2020)

Dank Sinatra!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 10, 2020)

Fav all time strain...

*Snow Leopard*


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (Apr 10, 2020)

Chem 91


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm loving hearing everybody's picks. And I'm pleased to get some affirmation that sour diesel is special among the special clones. Can I get a nug of all these? Please send me a gram of each one. Thank you in advance.


----------



## maddmango (Apr 10, 2020)

Mango Sapphire by Humboldt and just a fun fact mt first ever pack of seeds were Mango by KC Brains


----------



## FlowersWithPowers (Apr 10, 2020)

My favorite strain (right now) is the Kudra x NL5 that I got as a Bodhi freebie. Awesome taste & smell with a great body high. Most of my life I've smoked mystery weed so there's a lot I haven't tried.


----------



## joeko420 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sunshine Daydream


----------



## k0rps (Apr 11, 2020)

Satori ~ Mandala Seeds . Sativa pheno smelled like candy. Another grew huge hashy buds. 
Thanks!


----------



## Lungsworth (Apr 11, 2020)

Tranquil Elephantizer Remix V2


----------



## maxamus1 (Apr 11, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> To enter, just comment below with your favorite all-time strain. One entry per person, please.
> 
> Thanks to everyone and good luck!


Headband! Havent been able to find very many versions in seed form. Been trying to find one other than Humboldts to grow out
[/QUOTE]
Jaws did have a train wreck not sure if he still does or not might be worth a look though.


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 11, 2020)

Sunsine4


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 11, 2020)

And Bodhi keeps racking up the points with strain after strain.


----------



## JrCaps (Apr 11, 2020)

The old Kali Mist


----------



## Rolloff (Apr 11, 2020)

Road kill skunk from the 90s haven’t found anything like the high I got from it


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 12, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> And Bodhi keeps racking up the points with strain after strain.


yer fucki n right lol


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 12, 2020)

Bodhi doing that voodoo that he do.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 12, 2020)

Durban Poison, though I may have a recency bias.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 12, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Durban Poison, though I may have a recency bias.


What version of DP has you excited? Curious about good DP seed lines.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 12, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What version of DP has you excited? Curious about good DP seed lines.


Favorite I've grown was the Dutch Passion version. Right now I'm smoking some Power Africa which is a DPxSkunk cross that's pretty good. Some of the phenos are much better than others though. 

I've been trying to stick to US breeders lately so I've been researching some stateside bred versions lately but haven't tried any yet. It's been a favorite of mine ever since I smoked some from Sensi Seeds when I was in Amsterdam.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 12, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Favorite I've grown was the Dutch Passion version. Right now I'm smoking some Power Africa which is a DPxSkunk cross that's pretty good. Some of the phenos are much better than others though.
> 
> I've been trying to stick to US breeders lately so I've been researching some stateside bred versions lately but haven't tried any yet. It's been a favorite of mine ever since I smoked some from Sensi Seeds when I was in Amsterdam.


I recently bought a pack of AK Bean Brain's Durbalayan with his Dope Beard Durban freebie... right here at JBC Seeds in fact. Will be my first time checking out Durban...always been curious what that's all about. 
[ Durbalayan = *OLD* Himalayan/Skunk hybrid crossed with Durban male. Dope Beard Duban = Old Durban cut from Alaska x Durban male ]


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 12, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I recently bought a pack of AK Bean Brain's Durbalayan with his Dope Beard Durban freebie... right here at JBC Seeds in fact. Will be my first time checking out Durban...always been curious what that's all about.
> [ Durbalayan = *OLD* Himalayan/Skunk hybrid crossed with Durban male. Dope Beard Duban = Old Durban cut from Alaska x Durban male ]


Funny enough Dope Beard Durban is what brought me to this thread, which is how I discovered this 4/20 giveaway! I was trying to get some more info on payments since I've never used JBC before but have heard great things.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 12, 2020)

Whatever payments are available, JBC is great... super fast and professional. No worries mailing money orders if needed... that's what I did with that order.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 12, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Whatever payments are available, JBC is great... super fast and professional. No worries mailing money orders if needed... that's what I did with that order.


Well damnit man, I caved after this conversation. Just ordered the Dope Beard Durban and some Key Lime Kush from Katsu. I have so many seeds right now haha. Quarantine is killing my wallet.


----------



## Headgrinder (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm close to biting on the dope beard too, and very curious on the durbalayan also. I too have been feeling the need to stock up lately. Call me crazy, I could manage without TP, but without seeds....It'd be like LA in '92.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 13, 2020)

For those interested, our annual *4/20 Sale *details have been listed: https://www.jbcseeds.com/4-20-sale/ along with a special promo and raffle.

Fun reading everyone's favorites. One week left on the giveaway. Good luck to everyone entering!


----------



## bythekasiz (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks for the chance and i would say White Widow.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 13, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> For those interested, our annual *4/20 Sale *details have been listed: https://www.jbcseeds.com/4-20-sale/ along with a special promo and raffle.
> 
> Fun reading everyone's favorites. One week left on the giveaway. Good luck to everyone entering!


Well damn, guess I should've waited a week to order! Now I have to spend another $100 for a chance at those Subcool beans you sly fox!

Seriously, good looking out with the sale and the giveaways!


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Apr 14, 2020)

[/QUOTE]
@dopefest Thanks for asking, man. That is my Sublime inspired tee; I think it came out awesome. I may have a few left. Just shoot me an email with your next order and we will see what we got.
[/QUOTE]
Please tell me you have the sublime image as a bumper sticker!


----------



## georgekush405 (Apr 14, 2020)

Dustin M said:


> Herijuana og from Reseda discount collective back in 2009. Crazy


I remember the Valley being LIT with fire back mid-late 2000s


----------



## georgekush405 (Apr 14, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU...
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping healthy and happy during these trying times.
> 
> ...


good ole Bubba Kush (pre 98/katsu)


----------



## Palckl899014 (Apr 15, 2020)

Whats going on


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 15, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Whats going on


What's happenin?


----------



## Palckl899014 (Apr 15, 2020)

Is the 420 sale t9day?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 15, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Is the 420 sale t9day?


I was just logging onto RIU to make the announcement that the sale is live. Sale prices should be active now. If you're not seeing sale prices, please try to refresh your browser and let us know, if you're still having problems?


----------



## Palckl899014 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm not seeing the new bodhi drop?


----------



## Palckl899014 (Apr 15, 2020)

Or have they not dropped yet?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 15, 2020)

@Palckl899014 they have not dropped yet. We do not have an exact date but expect it to happen during the 4/20 Sale. We will post it here and on the *News Page* of the site. This will be a BOGO Freebie pack drop, too.


----------



## jimmytownbound (Apr 15, 2020)

I got my order in.


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 15, 2020)

When is the new bohdi drop?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 15, 2020)

@sdd420 We do not have an exact date but expect the new Bodhi drop to happen during the 4/20 Sale. We will post it here and on the *News Page* of the site. This will be a BOGO Freebie pack drop, too.


----------



## Clarky16 (Apr 15, 2020)

You have any Fem cbd varieties?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 15, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> You have any Fem cbd varieties?


*Harle Ghost Train* is in stock and feminized/CBD.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 16, 2020)

Good evening, RIU!

The new *Bodhi* drop and restock is tentatively scheduled to drop this Saturday (04/18 ) at 7:10 AM (PST)!
We will update our* News Page* and this thread, if anything changes with the Bodhi drop schedule.

Enjoy those beans!


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 17, 2020)

I was looking at the last remaining seed pack of Bodhi - DLA 4 and it disappeared from the JBC menu, only to reappear the next day but without the discounted sale price.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> I was looking at the last remaining seed pack of Bodhi - DLA 4 and it disappeared from the JBC menu, only to reappear the next day but without the discounted sale price.


So what did they have to say?


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> So what did they have to say?


Let's wait and see.

Looks like I have missed out on Hashplant 4 and Kashmir Sunshine no longer in stock.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 17, 2020)

DLA 4 was restocked after the sale started and the discount wasn't applied. This has been fixed. If anyone notices any restocks without the 4/20 discount applied, please feel free to contact us [email protected] and we'll get it fixed.

Thanks for mentioning this, @crisnpropa .


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 17, 2020)

You are welcome, @JBCSeeds. Eagerly anticipating the new offerings.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 17, 2020)

Anybody know what Bodhi freebies are coming with the drop tomorrow? I'm on the verge of pulling the trigger on a buy with another bank that'll probably have to be completed this evening if I want my picks, but might do it here tomorrow if I knew the right freebies were coming. Shopping strategy shit.


----------



## JimmiP (Apr 18, 2020)

Chrystal, we grew that strain for five years straight and never got tired of it. 
Thanks for the promotion! Always love trying something new.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 18, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Anybody know what Bodhi freebies are coming with the drop tomorrow? I'm on the verge of pulling the trigger on a buy with another bank that'll probably have to be completed this evening if I want my picks, but might do it here tomorrow if I knew the right freebies were coming. Shopping strategy shit.


Sorry I'm just seeing this. Our *Bodhi *drop is still scheduled for 15 minutes from now (7:10 AM, PST) and this is our updated BOGO Freebie list:

*Mango Hashplant *(Mango Biche x 88G13HP)* | Mango Lotus *(Mango Lotus x Snow Lotus) * | Kush 4 x Snow Lotus *- Outdoor *|* * Lemon Wookie V2* (Lemon G x Wookie)* | Strawberry Milk F2* (Nepali OG x Instant Karma) *| Lucky God* (Lucky Charms 75 x OMG)* | * *Lazy Lightning* (Headband x 88G13HP)* | * *Terpanado *(Strawberry Milk x Wookie)* | Soul Axis* (Axis x Snow Lotus)* | Banana Punch x 88G13HP* -limited to one pack/customer* | Acapulco Gold (vintage) *-limited to one pack/customer

Thanks!


----------



## georgekush405 (Apr 18, 2020)

Order set for Panamanian Space at 9:11 :: Place Order:: Wheels turning then locks up. Sorry for the inconvenience....FUCK!


----------



## Clarky16 (Apr 18, 2020)

Just sent you an email. No option for shipping to Canada. Hope I dont miss out.


----------



## Clarky16 (Apr 18, 2020)

No international shipping


----------



## Minirex (Apr 18, 2020)

Hashplant was my personal favorite.flavor was killer.Thanks JBC love the gear .You guys are top notch.


----------



## YardG (Apr 18, 2020)

Favorite... probably Reeferman's old RM-38 Hashplant. That was a great plant.


----------



## Minirex (Apr 18, 2020)

That's the hashplant I was talking about.Reeferman definitely had some good gear back in the day .sd included.


----------



## Pandora6 (Apr 18, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU...
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping healthy and happy during these trying times.
> 
> ...


Plain and simple my heart will always be held by Bubba Kush. First strain I ever smoked with my family.


----------



## southend (Apr 18, 2020)

Headband. Love that buzz!!!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2020)

Highland Oaxacan 1970


----------



## Jincho_860 (Apr 18, 2020)

Sour d my favorite


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 18, 2020)

Ordered some seeds Wednesday from the 4/20 sale. Received them, here in the Midwest, this afternoon. 3 days!! Considering it was during a 4/20 sale and a pandemic... Pretty impressive!


----------



## LonestarToker (Apr 18, 2020)

Sour diesel


----------



## Don beta (Apr 18, 2020)

I have to say sour d is my all time favorite as well. Held onto that one for a long time, don’t think I’ll ever get rid of it either.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 18, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU...
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping healthy and happy during these trying times.
> 
> ...


Hopefully one of the strains I just ordered from you will be my next favorite. My all time favorite up till now has been one called Berkel. My favorite all time seedbank is JBC! I always get my beans quick and they are healthy. And they hook up the freebies too. I’ve been smoking on some Vortex I grew from JBC and it’s delicious like sour candy !! Every order from them gets to me in less than a week. I just ordered today some Bodhi and Vashon...got Acupulco Gold freebie!! 

 JBC!


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 18, 2020)

Just a heads up guys, the *RIU10* discount code is still active during the sale.
Meaning you can get an additional 10% off your order on top of the sweet 4/20 sale prices.


----------



## anthony carratura (Apr 19, 2020)

What’s up blades, man , I am wasaay late to the party. Long story short...my beans have been getting snatched by you know who...like a lot ... never happens to me through the years.may be because of covid19 but I dunno. Anyway I stumbled on to this thread after doing a ton of research i am super stoked about JBC. I am by far no master grower but I do know enough to be dangerous so to speak. I don’t know much about any of the breeders on jbc and am looking for a strain easy to grow ,super tasty, with a good stone. Any recommendations would be great . Looking to pull the trigger fast as I can see ppl seem to love what jbc has to offer. Thanks a million . ~ Vape


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 19, 2020)

anthony carratura said:


> What’s up blades, man , I am wasaay late to the party. Long story short...my beans have been getting snatched by you know who...like a lot ... never happens to me through the years.may be because of covid19 but I dunno. Anyway I stumbled on to this thread after doing a ton of research i am super stoked about JBC. I am by far no master grower but I do know enough to be dangerous so to speak. I don’t know much about any of the breeders on jbc and am looking for a strain easy to grow ,super tasty, with a good stone. Any recommendations would be great . Looking to pull the trigger fast as I can see ppl seem to love what jbc has to offer. Thanks a million . ~ Vape


Throw a dart lol
Try some Bodhi or useful seeds, great prices and community support.


----------



## anthony carratura (Apr 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Throw a dart lol
> Try some Bodhi or useful seeds, great prices and community support.


yeah , I already threw it lol . Everyone has great things to say about JBC . just ordered exotic gummy buns, Archive mint orbit, and rare Dankness harle goast train. All Fem as I lost a shit load of time dealing with overseas banks and customs.i have some of subs Jack the Ripper in my collection I may run this fall. Thanks for the reply ~ vape


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 19, 2020)

anthony carratura said:


> What’s up blades, man , I am wasaay late to the party. Long story short...my beans have been getting snatched by you know who...like a lot ... never happens to me through the years.may be because of covid19 but I dunno. Anyway I stumbled on to this thread after doing a ton of research i am super stoked about JBC. I am by far no master grower but I do know enough to be dangerous so to speak. I don’t know much about any of the breeders on jbc and am looking for a strain easy to grow ,super tasty, with a good stone. Any recommendations would be great . Looking to pull the trigger fast as I can see ppl seem to love what jbc has to offer. Thanks a million . ~ Vape


For regs I'd suggest Bodhi. AK Bean Brains has some dope old school gear too but I haven't grown them yet.

For fem seeds I'd also suggest Useful. Super well regarded plus he's a home grown Rollitup breeder. And his prices are unbeatable.


----------



## anthony carratura (Apr 19, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> For regs I'd suggest Bodhi. AK Bean Brains has some dope old school gear too but I haven't grown them yet.
> 
> For fem seeds I'd also suggest Useful. Super well regarded plus he's a home grown Rollitup breeder. And his prices are unbeatable.


fantastic! Great to know as I have these guys locked in from here on out from what all the good ppl here have to say about them. Thanks man


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 19, 2020)

I just bought a ton of seeds so I wasn't going to get anything from the sale. I was going to be fiscally responsible. But then my girl said "you keep talking about how you miss those TGA Subcool genetics and now there's a chance to win some? You gotta try". So I said, your right babe, I'll spend exactly $100 for a chance to win.

But then I saw AK Bean Brains had a Romulan BX4 and the Bohdi Aluna and Useful Blackened Oranges and Chem X CD were already in the cart ... couldn't put them back of course. So I guess I have two enteries in the raffle now. And enough seeds for the next two years.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 19, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> For regs I'd suggest Bodhi. AK Bean Brains has some dope old school gear too but I haven't grown them yet.
> 
> For fem seeds I'd also suggest Useful. Super well regarded plus he's a home grown Rollitup breeder. And his prices are unbeatable.


I could have written this exact same thing myself... those are the three that have my attention. Their prices are all very modest. I've made a buy from Strayfox and Katsu too. Strayfox does mostly regs I think. Katsu has fems of Bubba Kush... s1s and crosses... probably slam dunk picks there.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Apr 19, 2020)

@Nutbag Poster I'm currently finishing up a run of almost 60 P98 and Katsu S1's from Katsu. I've just started testing them but am highly impressed. Excellent choice for a true Bubba in seed form... not to mention, Katsu is super friendly, much like @Useful Seeds and Bodhi.

@anthony carratura I'd suggest Blueberries and Chocolate and Chem D x Chocolate D from Useful. For Bodhi, I'd go with Mother's Hashplant and Strawberry Milk F2 from Bodhi. Best luck with your decisions; can't really go wrong with anything you choose from JBC. 
EDIT: my personal favorite from Useful is "BOO" (aka Bag Of Oranges). I'd watch JBC for the restock of it to come around. Flavor is to die for and buzz is much stronger than many oranges around today.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Apr 19, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU...
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping healthy and happy during these trying times.
> 
> ...


I'm a satisfied customer.

I placed an order, made a payment 3 days later, and the seeds arrived very quickly.
Thank you for the Shoreline/Sleeskunk x Goji OG freebies and the bundle of stickers.
Favorite strain is Madness (Skunk #1 x NL#5 x ruderalis) Happy 420.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 19, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> @Nutbag Poster I'm currently finishing up a run of almost 60 P98 and Katsu S1's from Katsu. I've just started testing them but am highly impressed. Excellent choice for a true Bubba in seed form... not to mention, Katsu is super friendly, much like @Useful Seeds and Bodhi.


Wow...sixty?! That's great news. I bought a pack of the BK98 s1s... I love love BK and I wanted to get some authentic s1s. There are lots of people selling s1s of BK and while many may be legit and cheaper, I wanted to KNOW as best as I could. 

So the BIG question for me with any selfed seeds....what kind of pheno variations are you getting from those? You've got the sample size to draw a few conclusions. I'm super interested in how they played out for you.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Apr 19, 2020)

@Nutbag Poster very little variation across the board. Some were slightly taller than most and some had better lower growth. Aside from that, they could've passed as further worked lines/clones of a single plant. Not much branching, decent sugar production, incredibly dense formations and about half of them purpled on the top half of the plant with cold temps. I will know more in a week or two but have been blown away at the potency of early tests; these are no doubt, real deal Bubba. That said, I expected the group to have a louder nose. Stem rubs are nice and now I'm hoping to find that signature Bubba flavor (and potency) from one of my favorite 5-6 ladies. LOVE testing... can't wait to re-run the winners. Highly suggested beans.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 19, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> @Nutbag Poster very little variation across the board. Some were slightly taller than most and some had better lower growth. Aside from that, they could've passed as further worked lines/clones of a single plant. Not much branching, decent sugar production, incredibly dense formations and about half of them purpled on the top half of the plant with cold temps. I will know more in a week or two but have been blown away at the potency of early tests; these are no doubt, real deal Bubba. That said, I expected the group to have a louder nose. Stem rubs are nice and now I'm hoping to find that signature Bubba flavor (and potency) from one of my favorite 5-6 ladies. LOVE testing... can't wait to re-run the winners. Highly suggested beans.


Awesome! Thanks for the report. Sounds like six seeds ought to be enough to get a nice representative.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 19, 2020)

Mine came smashed. The pics were all great on that one though, and for the price!


----------



## anthony carratura (Apr 19, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> @Nutbag Poster I'm currently finishing up a run of almost 60 P98 and Katsu S1's from Katsu. I've just started testing them but am highly impressed. Excellent choice for a true Bubba in seed form... not to mention, Katsu is super friendly, much like @Useful Seeds and Bodhi.
> 
> @anthony carratura I'd suggest Blueberries and Chocolate and Chem D x Chocolate D from Useful. For Bodhi, I'd go with Mother's Hashplant and Strawberry Milk F2 from Bodhi. Best luck with your decisions; can't really go wrong with anything you choose from JBC.
> EDIT: my personal favorite from Useful is "BOO" (aka Bag Of Oranges). I'd watch JBC for the restock of it to come around. Flavor is to die for and buzz is much stronger than many oranges around today.


Thanks man , really appreciate it bud. Ill be ordering again that’s for sure. Is Sunday and jb got back to me like a half hr after I placed my order lol incredible service.to say the least . What a relief not havin to go across the pond for my souvenirs .


----------



## Headgrinder (Apr 20, 2020)

anthony carratura said:


> Thanks man , really appreciate it bud. Ill be ordering again that’s for sure. Is Sunday and jb got back to me like a half hr after I placed my order lol incredible service.to say the least . What a relief not havin to go across the pond for my souvenirs .


Customs is a biiiiaaaatch. So is the whole getting money over seas thing. There's so much amazing stuff coming out of the west coast, it almost makes the euro stuff a little boring too. +1 for JBCs incredible service and also for the badass genetics. AKBB NL stuff is potent and has by far the best flavors I've came across in NL's. Also a bit of props/thanks to Respect Genetics Agent Orange x Goji OG for being uniform and vigorous. Happy Holiday to everybody.


----------



## themda (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy 4/20 Everybody!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 20, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> @Nutbag Poster I'm currently finishing up a run of almost 60 P98 and Katsu S1's from Katsu. I've just started testing them but am highly impressed.


Any thoughts on the differences between the P98 and the Katsu S1s?


----------



## Minirex (Apr 20, 2020)

I missed the bag of oranges from useful hopefully they'll have them again in the near future.grabbed superstitious from bohdi and from brains a black domina x domina x nwhp nl looking forward to trying some gear from those two for the first time.JBC has so much awesome stuff it's hard to know what to grab .lo.thanks again JBC.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Apr 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Any thoughts on the differences between the P98 and the Katsu S1s?


Not yet. I run big numbers so I keep things SMALL and QUICK the first run. Re-veg the winners and really learn the growth nuisances on the 2nd run. That said, I have to look at the tags to tell which Bubba I'm looking at (all are marked K98 or P98 ) currently. Tested a P98 this morning and it was spot-on Bubba flavor. As soon as the old lady gets home, I'll be testing another P98.
To be honest, I do not baby or coddle plants and strictly look for the heartiest, most vigorous of the group(s). If a plant is slow in veg, I usually toss it. Any abnormalities or undesired traits (high leaf to calyx, for example) gets tossed. Long-flowering or tiny producers are tossed. By the time flowering ends, I'm usually left with half (or less; depending) of what I started with.
I'm down to a dozen or so very impressive plants that are split down the middle (half P98, half Katsu) with 8-9 being exceptional. I don't want to jump the gun and draw conclusions or give advice until I've run these again but it seems like they'll be very similar to one another in all ways.
My two favorite through flower are Katsu followed by three P98 so that probably doesn't help, either. LoL.
I'll make sure to update you when I've smoked the bunch, if there's much difference in the two.

... and Happy 4/20, everyone!


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy 4/20 and thanks to everyone for participating in the giveaway. Congrats @hillbill your name was picked as winner for this drawing. Please check your private messages.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 21, 2020)

congrats!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2020)

Just ordered from JBC 1 each:
Guava Wookie 
Sun Ra
Freebie Lazy Lightning 
Freebie Lemon Wookie V2


----------



## klyphman (Apr 22, 2020)

Nice @hillbill. Returning it full circle.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Nice @hillbill. Returning it full circle.


Was about to order anyway, I alternate with JBC and GLG on Bodhi. JBC was more attractive at the moment as there have been Post Office workers infected nearby lately. One less contact point. Always great service for years from JBC. I have been recommending them for years.


----------



## Minirex (Apr 23, 2020)

Hope you get some beautiful ladies Hill bill.congrats.buying good gear is awesome but winning it is even better...


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2020)

WOOKIE WOOKIE WOOKIE WOOKIE WOOKIE WOOKIE WOOKIE


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2020)

Wookie is half Appalachian if you don’t know.


----------



## Headgrinder (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks to JBC! My 4/20 gear arrived safe & sound as always. The sales and freebie were off the hook.


----------



## jimmytownbound (Apr 27, 2020)

My 420 order arrived Saturday. Already have 3 lemon hashplant that have popped. Thanks again


----------



## hillbill (Apr 27, 2020)

Won the contest last week, put in an preplanned order on Friday 4/24 and it’s in my mailbox already. I am thousands of miles away from JBC. 

They must have friends at USPS.


----------



## Minirex (Apr 27, 2020)

Lol niceee!


----------



## Minirex (Apr 27, 2020)

Good things usually happen to good people so you must be one of the good ones.good luck with the new ladies.hope you find some real 10s.


----------



## anthony carratura (Apr 27, 2020)

My order shipped on 4/22 received them 4/25. Beautiful breeders packs , free beans and a few stickers . @JBCSeeds thanks for everything , fantastic service . You guys wouldn’t happen to be making up any apparel in the near future like shirts and stuff would ya? Would love to purchase some with my next order


----------



## Minirex (Apr 27, 2020)

Monkey mints and headbanger2 × goji can't wait .im sprinting through these bad boys or perty ladies I should say.Thanks again JBC and exotic .loving the gene pool so far.some strong swimmers .lol


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 28, 2020)

anthony carratura said:


> My order shipped on 4/22 received them 4/25. Beautiful breeders packs , free beans and a few stickers . @JBCSeeds thanks for everything , fantastic service . You guys wouldn’t happen to be making up any apparel in the near future like shirts and stuff would ya? Would love to purchase some with my next order


We have a few tees on hand. Just shoot me an email ([email protected]) when you place your next order and we will see what we can do.
Thanks...


----------



## hillbill (Apr 28, 2020)

Contest beans 5 Goji OG x Big Sur Holy Weed in the paper towel sauna for planting Thursday! Could call it Holy Goji. Thank you JBC, cool t-shirt also.


----------



## anthony carratura (Apr 28, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> We have a few tees on hand. Just shoot me an email ([email protected]) when you place your next order and we will see what we can do.
> Thanks...


Thanks jB, I just placed another order last night. Had to add that key lime Kush to the spring run . I’ll definitely be taking you up on that offer . anxiously waiting for that next drop . Really wanna get my hands on archives heat wave along with a few others they have to offer. Dam.... feels good to have a Seedbank I can count on.


----------



## klyphman (Apr 28, 2020)

anthony carratura said:


> feels good to have a Seedbank I can count on.


Indeed. They had an inventory snafu--I ordered something that wasn't actually in stock. JBC emailed me when the problem came to light, offered me options and included a little something extra in the envelope. 

Can't beat that timely and respectful customer service.


----------



## Minirex (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks JBC much appreciated.Can't say enough but I don't have too .Everyone on this thread already knows .JBC is the sheznit !


----------



## namydnac (Apr 29, 2020)

Received my 420 order today! Very excited to run Black Muddy River by Crickets and Cicada, this should satisfy my craving for vintage indica genetics, I have high hopes for these : ) Really awesome freebies too. Thanks JBC!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 29, 2020)

So I got my package on Saturday. The post office even said it was supposed to arrive on Monday but JBC seems to have some sort of magic with fast deliveries. Anyway, I got my package, everything checked out, and I was about to throw out the white envelope, when I found one of those little seed vials (the ones kinda shaped like a screw) tucked away loose in a corner. The label/sticker was wrapped around it and I could have easily thrown it out. It turned out to be a freebie of "Pistilfoot"... pretty sure it's from Pistil Positive but that wasn't even spelled out. Anyone know anything about that? Anyway, I thought I'd post and give people a heads-up to check their envelopes carefully.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 30, 2020)

JBC beans getting to people so fast right around 4/20 is almost magic.


----------



## Ganjamandan77 (Apr 30, 2020)

Got a couple questions, does JBC seeds deliver to all states in the US? Is the packaging discrete? And do they accept pre paid credit cards?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 30, 2020)

JBC is The Shit. E-mail them. Good stuff. I got an orange cross for free that was better than what I ordered.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 30, 2020)

Ganjamandan77 said:


> Got a couple questions, does JBC seeds deliver to all states in the US? Is the packaging discrete? And do they accept pre paid credit cards?


Talk to JBC, 
If they send to me in this state, they will ship to any state!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 30, 2020)

Ganjamandan77 said:


> Got a couple questions, does JBC seeds deliver to all states in the US? Is the packaging discrete? And do they accept pre paid credit cards?


Please shoot an email to [email protected].
Thanks!


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 30, 2020)

anthony carratura said:


> yeah , I already threw it lol . Everyone has great things to say about JBC . just ordered exotic gummy buns, Archive mint orbit, and rare Dankness harle goast train. All Fem as I lost a shit load of time dealing with overseas banks and customs.i have some of subs Jack the Ripper in my collection I may run this fall. Thanks for the reply ~ vape


You [email protected]#ked up then, you should have listen to @colocowboy lmao JJ......not really joking though you did [email protected]#k up a bit


----------



## anthony carratura (Apr 30, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> You [email protected]#ked up then, you should have listen to @colocowboy lmao JJ......not really joking though you did [email protected]#k up a bit


Hmmmm.. how ya figure ? Did I buy carrot seeds by mistake ??? lol just ordered more on Tuesday....key lime kush by Katsu ... don’t tell me I’m gonna get a watermelon am I ? Lol I am kidding  I have some biscotti right now that’s mind blowing . If that gummy bun cross I anything close I will be a happy man bro


----------



## Green Puddin (May 1, 2020)

anthony carratura said:


> Hmmmm.. how ya figure ? Did I buy carrot seeds by mistake ??? lol just ordered more on Tuesday....key lime kush by Katsu ... don’t tell me I’m gonna get a watermelon am I ? Lol I am kidding  I have some biscotti right now that’s mind blowing . If that gummy bun cross I anything close I will be a happy man bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cacco (May 1, 2020)

Hello everyone. 
Another very satisfied customer here. I want to thank jbc for their fantastic service. In the past, I have carried out some orders and I have been fully satisfied: excellent genetics, fresh seeds, impeccable communication, generous freebies, and fast delivery. I couldn't ask for more. 
The only drawback I encountered was during the last 4/20: after selecting some succulent beans, I learned of the stop to deliveries outside the USA, and my heart broke. 
But I understand that nowadays, all over the world, we have to face bigger problems than my "seed fever", and with patience, I sincerely hope that one day not very far away, we could all go back to living, to embrace, to love and after all, also to taste and share the seeds of jbc.
For my part and for my community, I send a warm greeting to all of you. Hoping to hear from you soon, I wish you a good day my friends. stay safe and look after each other.


----------



## Green Puddin (May 1, 2020)

cacco said:


> Hello everyone.
> Another very satisfied customer here. I want to thank jbc for their fantastic service. In the past, I have carried out some orders and I have been fully satisfied: excellent genetics, fresh seeds, impeccable communication, generous freebies, and fast delivery. I couldn't ask for more.
> The only drawback I encountered was during the last 4/20: after selecting some succulent beans, I learned of the stop to deliveries outside the USA, and my heart broke.
> But I understand that nowadays, all over the world, we have to face bigger problems than my "seed fever", and with patience, I sincerely hope that one day not very far away, we could all go back to living, to embrace, to love and after all, also to taste and share the seeds of jbc.
> For my part and for my community, I send a warm greeting to all of you. Hoping to hear from you soon, I wish you a good day my friends. stay safe and look after each other.





Right back at ya there sir!!!!


----------



## Bad Karma (May 3, 2020)

I kept hearing so many good things about the Consumption line that I had to get some and find out for myself.
It’s supposed to be a powerhouse of potency.

I’m also interested to see how these Platinum GSC x G13 Haze freebies turn out. Those two crossed together sound like they could be one hell of a combination.


----------



## doug420b (May 4, 2020)

Has the 420 raffle drawing winners been picked yet?


----------



## JBCSeeds (May 4, 2020)

Good evening, RIU .... 

We've just listed a new feminized assortment pack by @Useful Seeds on the website! This will be the first release from his Box of Chocolates series.

Each *Box of Chocolates #1* pack comes with:


3 Feminized GG4 x Chocolate Diesel
3 Feminized Tranquil Chocolate
3 Feminized Blueberries n Chocolate
3 Feminized Blue Dream (Santa Cruz) x Chocolate Diesel

Product link: https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/useful-box-of-chocolates-1-fem/

Hope everyone is keeping happy and healthy.




doug420b said:


> Has the 420 raffle drawing winners been picked yet?


Yes sir. @hillbill was the winner of our most recent drawing. Here's the announcement post: https://www.rollitup.org/t/jbc-seeds.984304/post-15469951

If you mean the website 4/20 Raffle, we have finally received all mail payments for the sale period and will be drawing and emailing the winners tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Green Puddin (May 4, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU ....
> 
> We've just listed a new feminized assortment pack by @Useful Seeds on the website! This will be the first release from his Box of Chocolates series.
> 
> ...


Noooooopooooooooooooooooooo not yet Useful!!!!! This is the worst day of my life .I'm not proud to b Canadian today g#d damnit LOL . @JBCSeeds I Vill be back!!!!! ( in the worst Schwarzenegger voice ever)


----------



## Ilovethelargemouth (May 4, 2020)

I thought I would change things up a bit and as a result, I’m a happy new customer. My 10 pk. of Alphakronik Grand Brix (Indiana Bubblegum X Sin City Kush) just arrived. Easy clear cut instructions and quick shipping and an unexpected freebie, thank you JBC. Well done!


----------



## hillbill (May 5, 2020)

I like Smallies and Spots too!


----------



## Ilovethelargemouth (May 5, 2020)

Me too hillbill, especially those Smallies, hardest fighting freshwater fish in my humble opinion.


----------



## hillbill (May 5, 2020)

Ilovethelargemouth said:


> Me too hillbill, especially those Smallies, hardest fighting freshwater fish in my humble opinion.


Got all three seven minutes to landing


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 5, 2020)

Wait, I missed fishing talk?

Been fishing for over 60 years, and never heard 'em called smallies! Heading up to the New River in a month, hope there's a few. Smallmouth are the bluefish of fresh water!

And Hillbill, spots? The little saltwater ones that cause folks with anything that floats, and some that don't float, to line the Inland Waterway? I was a freshwater guy, moved to the coast and saw all these nuts out for spots. Never had them myself, but man are they easy to catch. If you don't get two at a time you're slacking.

My first time with them was on a pier, must have caught 50 before I remembered I'd have to clean them. What a twit, I filleted them... a teaspoon of spot per fillet, lol!

Tasty little buggers, though!


----------



## sdd420 (May 5, 2020)

Spotted bass


----------



## maddmango (May 5, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU ....
> 
> We've just listed a new feminized assortment pack by @Useful Seeds on the website! This will be the first release from his Box of Chocolates series.
> 
> ...


Out of stock within a day. @Useful Seeds looks like they were a hit.


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Wait, I missed fishing talk?
> 
> Been fishing for over 60 years, and never heard 'em called smallies! Heading up to the New River in a month, hope there's a few. Smallmouth are the bluefish of fresh water!
> 
> ...


Spots here are Kentucky Bass, kinda between a Brownie and Largemouth. Don’t get as large as either and plentiful in most mid South reservoirs, can be too prolific.


----------



## edyah (May 6, 2020)

Thanks JBC for going out of your way to gift me a pack of seeds that were not even listed in your seed bank. When I asked for a strain recommendation you hooked me up with Subcool's Brian Berry Cough.

They are all vegging beautifully now.

JBC is the best in the US, hands down.


----------



## JBCSeeds (May 6, 2020)

Good evening, RIU! 

Thanks for an incredible 4/20 Sale!!!
I appreciate all of your continued support. The 2 winners of the 4/20 Sale Raffle have been drawn and notified by email.
Congrats and enjoy those beans!




edyah said:


> Thanks JBC for going out of your way to gift me a pack of seeds that were not even listed in your seed bank. When I asked for a strain recommendation you hooked me up with Subcool's Brian Berry Cough.
> 
> They are all vegging beautifully now.
> 
> JBC is the best in the US, hands down.


Hey man,

Thanks for taking the time to share your kind words and feedback. Enjoy.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 6, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Spots here are Kentucky Bass, kinda between a Brownie and Largemouth. Don’t get as large as either and plentiful in most mid South reservoirs, can be too prolific.


Brownie? Trout? I mostly hit NC and VA, but grew up on smallmouth in PA... they are the funnest!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (May 6, 2020)

Father was a fishing guide growing up (saltwater early on and freshwater later). Old man supported the family for 20+ years fishing - it's very near/dear to my heart (old man has long passed).

A monster striper (striped bass) or hefty blue cat is hard to beat in terms of freshwater fighting but even growing up around it all, I prefer crappie over most freshwater fish because of the flavor of the meat. Flounder fishing and/or gigging is more my speed in salt... I haven't done much offshore.

Super cool to know so many forum goers are fellow fishing enthusiasts! Tight lines to y'all!

... and to stay on track, congrats to the JBC Raffle winners. Sick prize packs!


----------



## 420drummer (May 6, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Father was a fishing guide growing up (saltwater early on and freshwater later). Old man supported the family for 20+ years fishing - it's very near/dear to my heart (old man has long passed).
> 
> A monster striper (striped bass) or hefty blue cat is hard to beat in terms of freshwater fighting but even growing up around it all, I prefer crappie over most freshwater fish because of the flavor of the meat. Flounder fishing and/or gigging is more my speed in salt... I haven't done much offshore.
> 
> ...


Awesome your old man was able make living on fishing. That’s a dream right there. I grew up fishing and frog gigging with my old man. Always sitting on the bank catfishing when I was a kid or on boat crappie fishing. When I was in my mid teens dad got a bass bit and got the fever for them bucket mouths and I did too. Love fishing for all of em.here in ky we have some good fishing with the most shoreline of any state after Alaska.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 6, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Father was a fishing guide growing up (saltwater early on and freshwater later). Old man supported the family for 20+ years fishing - it's very near/dear to my heart (old man has long passed).
> 
> A monster striper (striped bass) or hefty blue cat is hard to beat in terms of freshwater fighting but even growing up around it all, I prefer crappie over most freshwater fish because of the flavor of the meat. Flounder fishing and/or gigging is more my speed in salt... I haven't done much offshore.
> 
> ...


Crappie sandwiches, oh man. My grandfather taught me to fish, and crappie off a 50' bridge was my first. He didn't mess around, 2 hooks all the way, coolest hing ever for a kid.

Flounder is nice, it's whatever you put with it, but crappie actually has flavor. I heard Oprah loves it, as long as it's called croppie!

But bluefish or smallmouth pound for pound, put them up against anything... especially on light tackle. I don't eat anything from fresh water anymore unless it's trout from way upstream. Gotta love a little fishing.

The best part...



Small largemouth, lol!


----------



## Bad Karma (May 11, 2020)

Just received another order from JBC which always makes me happy.
I’m really looking forward to seeing what the Super Skunk BX can do in my garden.


----------



## colocowboy (May 11, 2020)

It’s good to see you kicking around after all these years @Bad Karma


----------



## Zipz55 (May 11, 2020)

@JBCSeeds are you getting the new AK Bean Brains strains?


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (May 11, 2020)

Was wondering the the same thing about Exotic genetics.
New Runtz lineup ?? 
I think the release was yesterday 11th
@JBCSeeds


----------



## Zipz55 (May 12, 2020)

GummyGreenBoy said:


> Was wondering the the same thing about Exotic genetics.
> New Runtz lineup ??
> I think the release was yesterday 11th
> @JBCSeeds


JBC had their Runtz release already

they sold out

it was yesterday 3pm est


----------



## GrassBurner (May 12, 2020)

I'll second the fight of a striped bass!! I fish a lot of creeks and small rivers, lb for lb stripes box way above their weight class!!


----------



## Ganjamandan77 (May 12, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> Just received another order from JBC which always makes me happy.
> I’m really looking forward to seeing what the Super Skunk BX can do in my garden.
> View attachment 4562777


For a first time bean buyer it seems a little sketchy. Is pay pal the best method of payment?What was the process you went by? Ive heard you have to email all kinds of invoices around?


----------



## GrassBurner (May 12, 2020)

JBC is cooler than the other side of the pillow, nothing to worry about on his end. Just be ready, cause his beans come strapped to a rocket, they'll be there in less time than it takes to learn to pronounce Mycorrhizae.


----------



## JBCSeeds (May 12, 2020)

Good evening, RIU.

We will be dropping @Useful Seeds Box of Chocolates #2, #3, and #4 at 4:20 AM (PST), tomorrow morning!





GummyGreenBoy said:


> Was wondering the the same thing about Exotic genetics.
> New Runtz lineup ??
> I think the release was yesterday 11th
> @JBCSeeds


The Runtz Line release was yesterday at High Noon (PST) and sold out quickly. Please feel free to join our *Newsletter *or watch our* News Page* for announcements. 




Zipz55 said:


> @JBCSeeds are you getting the new AK Bean Brains strains?


I'm waiting on a current list from him now. Hopefully, I'll have it soon.




Ganjamandan77 said:


> For a first time bean buyer it seems a little sketchy. Is pay pal the best method of payment?What was the process you went by? Ive heard you have to email all kinds of invoices around?


If you have any concerns regarding payments or policies, please email [email protected]. For what it's worth, @GrassBurner is correct and I still can't pronounce Mycorrhizae. 



Hope everyone is keeping safe and peaceful!


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (May 13, 2020)

Am I too late again?? Shucks...


----------



## Ganjamandan77 (May 13, 2020)

Ive been looking at all the different breeders and i have just one last question for everyone. When growing seeds from JBC that are not said to be feminized, how many males your guys getting on average?


----------



## TWest65 (May 13, 2020)

Ganjamandan77 said:


> Ive been looking at all the different breeders and i have just one last question for everyone. When growing seeds from JBC that are not said to be feminized, how many males your guys getting on average?


 I've never really kept track. But it seems like slightly less than half are male, maybe 48%.


----------



## Bad Karma (May 14, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s good to see you kicking around after all these years @Bad Karma


Thank you, sir.
It's nice to know that I'm memorable.
It's also nice to see another long timer who's memorable themselves.

I may not post on RIU as much as I once did, but I'm still around, WATCHING!
I've always got time to recommend people to JBC, and this thread, though.
I post pictures of all my orders from JBC in here to help promote the top quality service that they provide and show my gratitude.


----------



## colocowboy (May 15, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> Thank you, sir.
> It's nice to know that I'm memorable.
> It's also nice to see another long timer who's memorable themselves.
> 
> ...


Seems like the site is seeing a resurgence, will be nice as we head towards legalization everywhere! 
I’ll always be grateful to those European seed banks that took the risk and sent to us, while we used to worry if we would get the hype beans we stayed up all night to catch the drop for at 4am. 
that being said, jbc allows me to sleep at night knowing I have ready access with REAL SERVICE! Ya, we live in a different time my friend! 
Thanks mr. bean!!!
Always a pleasure @JBCSeeds


----------



## bythekasiz (May 15, 2020)

Super fast shipping everytime! Thanks for the shirt Boss!(and freebies) Love it! @JBCSeeds


----------



## TWest65 (May 21, 2020)

*AKBB drop/restock will hit Monday (05/25) at High Noon (12:00 PST)!*


----------



## 420drummer (May 21, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> *AKBB drop/restock will hit Monday (05/25) at High Noon (12:00 PST)!*


Shhhhhhhh. Lol


----------



## woapp2020 (May 22, 2020)

Just wanna add my two cents - JBC has made another happy camper. Great communication, and man, talk about speed!!!! Good stuff.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks to everyone for taking the time to share your feedback! 
Enjoy those beans.


----------



## J232 (Jun 4, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks to everyone for taking the time to share your feedback!
> Enjoy those beans.


Any updates regarding international shipping and covid? I’m getting sad over here... lol


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 4, 2020)

J232 said:


> Any updates regarding international shipping and covid? I’m getting sad over here... lol


Sorry, my friend.
We are not currently shipping internationally. We will update the *News Page* of the website, when we resume.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 5, 2020)

Alright, this thread got a sticky, it's about time!
Congratulations JBC.


----------



## J232 (Jun 5, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Sorry, my friend.
> We are not currently shipping internationally. We will update the *News Page* of the website, when we resume.


Thanks for the reply, I will keep checking back for sure.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 7, 2020)

Good evening, RIU 

Quick announcement:

*June AK Bean Brains Drawing: *For every pack of AKBB gear purchased in June, you will receive one entry into the drawing for a pack of *Chocolope*! 
* $60.00 Packs will get you one entry and $100.00 packs will get you two entries.
_There will only be one winner. Winner will be drawn and notified by email on or around July 5th. _

Good luck to all who enter and enjoy those beans!


----------



## Morae (Jun 9, 2020)

Anyone know if Relic's Ringo's Gift F5 included the F3 BX with Charlotte's Web? Any other info on it?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 9, 2020)

Morae said:


> Anyone know if Relic's Ringo's Gift F5 included the F3 BX with Charlotte's Web? Any other info on it?


Thanks for asking. 

From Professor P:
"The F5 is pure, no web in it. The Ringo's F3 BX1 = Charlotte's Gift x Ringo's F3."


----------



## Morae (Jun 12, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for asking.
> 
> From Professor P:
> "The F5 is pure, no web in it. The Ringo's F3 BX1 = Charlotte's Gift x Ringo's F3."


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2020)

2 Goji x Big Sur Holy Weed from contest into flower tent looking healthy midrange hybreed. Both robust with nice size and branching for training. Tiny preflowers but not enough to tell. Had 2 males show under 18/6 about 10 days ago, culled.


----------



## Jmass420 (Jun 13, 2020)

Any idea when the Useful drop is coming


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 14, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Any idea when the Useful drop is coming


Here ya go:



Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there my friend, JBC placed an order last night, I got em packed up today and* they will ship on Monday*. He ordered
> 
> Bag of Oranges
> Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel
> ...


----------



## Tlarss (Jun 16, 2020)

Received Pistil Positive freebies with my last order. Strain name Daisy. Can’t find any info on this anywhere. Anyone know what the genetics are?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 17, 2020)

Tlarss said:


> Received Pistil Positive freebies with my last order. Strain name Daisy. Can’t find any info on this anywhere. Anyone know what the genetics are?


Good morning, my friend.  

Pistol Positive Creations' Daisy = Twang Twins x Monkeyballs. 
She'll go 8 to 9 weeks, heavy yielding, 50/50 hybrid. 
Super colorful with a lemony berry aroma.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tlarss (Jun 17, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, my friend.
> 
> Pistol Positive Creations' Daisy = Twang Twins x Monkeyballs.
> She'll go 8 to 9 weeks, heavy yielding, 50/50 hybrid.
> ...


Awesome! Thank you for the fast reply!


----------



## mindriot (Jun 18, 2020)

Any future plans for more freebies from Respect genetics or similar? Those were great


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 18, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Any future plans for more freebies from Respect genetics or similar? Those were great


We expect this year's freebies around the holidays and hope not to run out again. 
We'll update the *News Page* when they hit. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 18, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Any future plans for more freebies from Respect genetics or similar? Those were great


which ones did you try?


----------



## klyphman (Jun 18, 2020)

Have the recent Useful arrivals been put up yet?

Thanks.


----------



## mindriot (Jun 18, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> which ones did you try?


 So far I've only finished a pack of Agent Orange x Goji, but found a keeper in there. I have a pack of DLA5 #1 x Goji about a week or so until flip.
Also have Blueberry HP x Goji,
Headbanger x Goji, 
Jack Herer x Goji, 
Blue Blooded Hashplant x BSHW, and a few others. 

It's hard to go wrong with any kind of Goji cross.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 18, 2020)

mindriot said:


> So far I've only finished a pack of Agent Orange x Goji, but found a keeper in there. I have a pack of DLA5 #1 x Goji about a week or so until flip.
> Also have Blueberry HP x Goji,
> Headbanger x Goji,
> Jack Herer x Goji,
> ...


I have the last one ( Blue blooded...) and have a couple of little ones started. I got a pack of the Jack Goji one too. Good news to hear you've liked them.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 18, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Have the recent Useful arrivals been put up yet?
> 
> Thanks.


No. Not yet, my friend.
I expect those to drop on Monday, at 12:00 (noon, PST).


----------



## Morae (Jun 19, 2020)

Just got a package today, pretty sure I got some extra freebies in addition to the ones I qualified for. All of it is stuff I didn't know I wanted until I saw it. Also wanna shout out JBC for truly going above and beyond to make shipping discreet. It's clear that no one laid hands on the goods since they were packed up.

Think I'm gonna have to pop some kiwi (formerly called ghetto bird) x grapefruit along with the ones I was already planning. Would it be fair to describe this cross as ~75 - 80% sativa? Hoping to find an energetic grapefruit pheno with some added potency from the kiwi.

Thanks again, guys!


----------



## Boatguy (Jun 20, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU
> 
> Quick announcement:
> 
> ...


Thanks @JBCSeeds , I am in


----------



## mindriot (Jun 20, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Thanks @JBCSeeds , I am in
> View attachment 4600897


 Nice the NL5/Haze went quick


----------



## Boatguy (Jun 20, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Nice the NL5/Haze went quick


Grabbed those up as soon as the post went up... Im no fool  Panicked when it came to choosing the freebie though. Romulan grape pie caught my eye, even though i know nothing about it


----------



## hillbill (Jun 20, 2020)

One confirmed girl of 4 Gogi x Big Sur Holy Weed (contest freebie) at 7 days flower. Strong and vigorous and looks to be decent size,
Medium green with nothing lacking. Leaves “praying”. Others were males.


----------



## Headgrinder (Jun 23, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> which ones did you try?


Agent Orange/Goji OG are very nice.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 23, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Nice the NL5/Haze went quick


I wonder if those are the F4 I saw at another seedbank...


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks @JBCSeeds for the easy transaction and fast shipping!


----------



## teddy bonkers (Jun 29, 2020)

I got 2 goji x dla5#1 females about 3 weeks into flower. post updat when done.


----------



## Chip Green (Jun 29, 2020)

I placed my first JBC order on 6/22.
My shipment, is in my hands today, 6/29.
Cash payment via priority mail. Record setting turnaround, with accurate email updates.
From the upper Midwest, to the Northwest, round trip, in 7 days.
JBC will deliver.


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 29, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> I placed my first JBC order on 6/22.
> My shipment, is in my hands today, 6/29.
> Cash payment via priority mail. Record setting turnaround, with accurate email updates.
> From the upper Midwest, to the Northwest, round trip, in 7 days.
> JBC will deliver.


JBC Seeds; The Jimmy John's of seedbanks.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback, guys! We appreciate everyone taking the time to share and also look forward to your Respect Genetics updates.

Giveaway time for our RIU crowd! 

*PRIZE:*
This giveaway is for a full pack of *High Biscus*, by *Coastal Seeds*! This High Biscus (Colombian x Puna Budder) is older stock that is no longer available and we want to get it out to people who can use it.

*ENTRY:*
All you have to do to enter is comment to let us know you want in the drawing. One entry per RIU member, please.

*DEADLINE:*
Winner will be drawn/announced next Tuesday, at High Noon (12:00, PST).


Thanks for the continued support and good luck to all who enter!


----------



## crisnpropa (Jul 1, 2020)

Entry into your giveaway drawing is hereby requested!


----------



## mindriot (Jul 1, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## teddy bonkers (Jul 1, 2020)

I'll try anything once, count me in


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2020)

Past winner sitting this one out watching a Goji x Big Sur Holy Weed prize making lots of buds and growing nice, big plant already at 18 days.


----------



## FlowersWithPowers (Jul 1, 2020)

Much love for the killer giveaways JBC! Put me in! And good luck to everyone! May these seeds find a happy home.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 1, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, guys! We appreciate everyone taking the time to share and also look forward to your Respect Genetics updates.
> 
> Giveaway time for our RIU crowd!
> 
> ...


Count me in!


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 1, 2020)

I’m in


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 1, 2020)

In for the giveaway


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 1, 2020)

I’ll get in


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm in


----------



## klyphman (Jul 1, 2020)

In please, and thank you!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 1, 2020)

Sounds like fun, I'm in, and thanks!


----------



## whisperer57 (Jul 1, 2020)

i, too would like to be considered for these seeds...


----------



## per5eu5 (Jul 1, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, guys! We appreciate everyone taking the time to share and also look forward to your Respect Genetics updates.
> 
> Giveaway time for our RIU crowd!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the opportunity, please add me to the list of contenders. Would love a chance to grow out my first landrace hybrid and a dope one at. that. Either way, the seeds will go to a great home.


----------



## bythekasiz (Jul 1, 2020)

I’ll take a ticket, thanks JB!


----------



## ZezoZose (Jul 1, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, guys! We appreciate everyone taking the time to share and also look forward to your Respect Genetics updates.
> 
> Giveaway time for our RIU crowd!
> 
> ...


Consider this my entry. Thanks.


----------



## southend (Jul 1, 2020)

I’m in


----------



## ianc4990 (Jul 1, 2020)

In for the giveaway! Love popping stuff that nobody else has!!!


----------



## AlbertGSP (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm in, thanks !


----------



## Jmass420 (Jul 1, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, guys! We appreciate everyone taking the time to share and also look forward to your Respect Genetics updates.
> 
> Giveaway time for our RIU crowd!
> 
> ...


I would like to enter


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 1, 2020)

Yes please


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Jul 1, 2020)

In, please and thank you.


----------



## feva (Jul 1, 2020)

Well thanks for the opportunity. Im in


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 1, 2020)

I would like to be in the drawing!


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm a satisfied JBC customer.

Please count me in.

Yay!


----------



## doug420b (Jul 1, 2020)

Yes sir count me in too please


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Past winner sitting this one out watching a Goji x Big Sur Holy Weed prize making lots of buds and growing nice, big plant already at 18 days.


Ditto that, after I won a few months back, I've been sitting these out.
I won a ton of gear, and I'm not greedy, so its somebody else's turn to be the big winner.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks I’m in


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Jul 1, 2020)

I'd like to enter plesse!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2020)

5/5 Useful pre 2000 Black Domina x Hashplant Haze are up from dirt in red Solos. JBC contest pack.


----------



## 89gt89 (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm in


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jul 2, 2020)

Oh I’d like in on the drawing too please


----------



## mastakimchi (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm in too


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 2, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, guys! We appreciate everyone taking the time to share and also look forward to your Respect Genetics updates.
> 
> Giveaway time for our RIU crowd!
> 
> ...


I'd like my chance at those, thank you.


----------



## XtraGood (Jul 2, 2020)

That's pretty cool, thanks! I'm in too!


----------



## j.s6 (Jul 2, 2020)

I would definitely be interested in the giveaway so please do include me


----------



## Silicon shortie (Jul 2, 2020)

I’m in


----------



## Uprangewilly (Jul 2, 2020)

I would like to be in as well please.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 3, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, guys! We appreciate everyone taking the time to share and also look forward to your Respect Genetics updates.
> 
> Giveaway time for our RIU crowd!
> 
> ...


I'm 1000% in on this giveaway... I'm running some Coastal Swazi x Burmese I got from JBC as a 420 freebie and am loving their genetics


----------



## Mim Towls (Jul 3, 2020)

I want in!


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 3, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I'm 1000% in on this giveaway... I'm running some Coastal Swazi x Burmese I got from JBC as a 420 freebie and am loving their genetics


Have you grown more of Coastal's gear? I was thinking about the Smugglers Choice Burmese but I haven't heard anything about them.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 3, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Have you grown more of Coastal's gear? I was thinking about the Smugglers Choice Burmese but I haven't heard anything about them.


I haven't, the cost combined with the lack of available info always kind of steered me away, but I now regret not buying more before they split up. Having read up on Bamboo and Mr Bob Hempill and their other breeders they all have a pretty legit background. Its actually weird how little info there is on Coastal or their genetics considering how long they've all been in the industry. 

I keep eyeing that Smugglers Choice Burmese as well, its pricey, but a legit, stable Burmese landrace would be a nice addition to the vault


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 3, 2020)

Yeah, price is an issue. Although I haven't been shy about price buying Snowhigh gear. I got to smoke Snowhigh gear before buying, so that eased my mind.
Edit: I didn't know Coastal disbanded.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 3, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Yeah, price is an issue. Although I haven't been shy about price buying Snowhigh gear. I got to smoke Snowhigh gear before buying, so that eased my mind.
> Edit: I didn't know Coastal disbanded.


Yeah, honestly I'm just piecing it together myself while trying to get some more insight on these SxBs. The only announcement I can find is an Instagram post ... and I don't have an Instagram account so I can't read the comments haha.

But apparently some of the former Coastal breeders, Mr Bob Hempill and Hannah Boldt, are now Crickets and Cicada Seeds. Not really sure what Kagyu and Bamboo are doing now ... seems like some breeding adjacent businesses or something.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 3, 2020)

Well hell, I guess Im in too!


----------



## Aby55 (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## tardis (Jul 3, 2020)

Aby55 said:


> I'm in. Thanks.


I'm in Too


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Jul 3, 2020)

I’m in also ! I just ran some Katsu from JBC !!


----------



## SteakBags (Jul 4, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 5/5 Useful pre 2000 Black Domina x Hashplant Haze are up from dirt in red Solos. JBC contest pack.


Do you just pop fresh seed into medium?


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 4, 2020)

namydnac said:


> Received my 420 order today! Very excited to run Black Muddy River by Crickets and Cicada, this should satisfy my craving for vintage indica genetics, I have high hopes for these : ) Really awesome freebies too. Thanks JBC!


I've got some of the Black Muddy River coming this week. Have you started yours yet? I'll be starting mine right away.


----------



## Foulal (Jul 4, 2020)

Im in


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 4, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, guys! We appreciate everyone taking the time to share and also look forward to your Respect Genetics updates.
> 
> Giveaway time for our RIU crowd!
> 
> ...



Add me to the list JB. Thanks!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey hey. Add me to the list. Also I love you guys, really appreciated the hand written thank you! You rarely see that these days. I always recommend you guys when relevant.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 5, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, guys! We appreciate everyone taking the time to share and also look forward to your Respect Genetics updates.
> 
> Giveaway time for our RIU crowd!
> 
> ...


I've ordered from you a few times JBC, always very happy with the service and products and recommend you to my friends.
Count me . . .


Thanks for the chance


----------



## Rolloff (Jul 5, 2020)

I’m in


----------



## ZaK_420 (Jul 5, 2020)

Definitely..!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 5, 2020)

Me too!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello all,
I wanted to send some love to JBC for their great customer service and lighting fast response time! This was my first time ordering seeds and will definitely not be my last time. Great experience!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 5, 2020)

JBC, 
I would definitely like to be entered into the drawing! Thanks again y’all!


----------



## namydnac (Jul 6, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I've got some of the Black Muddy River coming this week. Have you started yours yet? I'll be starting mine right away.


Hey, I started mine right away, vegged for about 4-5 weeks under 400w. I have 3 females out of 5 seeds I popped. They just started flowering, very nice vigorous growers. Huge thick main stem, the side branches have shot straight up creating a thinner profile, but very robust, shouldn't need any support. Very similiar smells coming from them, a dark greasy smell, so far they are super easy growers, can't wait to see how these turn out!


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 6, 2020)

namydnac said:


> Hey, I started mine right away, vegged for about 4-5 weeks under 400w. I have 3 females out of 5 seeds I popped. They just started flowering, very nice vigorous growers. Huge thick main stem, the side branches have shot straight up creating a thinner profile, but very robust, shouldn't need any support. Very similiar smells coming from them, a dark greasy smell, so far they are super easy growers, can't wait to see how these turn out!


Are you .rJ sivaD ymmaS? Lol


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 7, 2020)

Good evening, RIU! 

Entry for this giveaway has officially ended and @colocowboy is the winner! Congrats, @colocowboy - PM inbound.

Thanks to everyone who participated. If you're a fan of the Coastal gear we've just given away, keep an eye on our thread for another giveaway pack later this month.

Thanks for the support and enjoy those beans!


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 7, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> Entry for this giveaway has officially ended and @colocowboy is the winner! Congrats, @colocowboy - PM inbound.
> 
> ...


Congrats @colocowboy !


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 7, 2020)

Congrats @colocowboy! Sounds like you've got some fire beans coming your way.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 7, 2020)

Woo hoo!


----------



## feva (Jul 7, 2020)

congrats @colocowboy


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 7, 2020)

Nice win @colocowboy!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks y’all, and thanks to JBC!


----------



## Hardhitter#1 (Jul 8, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Goji OG is sold out. We had to dig deep in the vault for the prize pack of Goji.
> 
> Feel free to use our bean search to check stock, if you're shopping now: https://www.jbcseeds.com/search/


Everything is sold out ‍ Everything I try find..... and click on


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jul 8, 2020)

Idk if its to late but I'm here! And in!


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 8, 2020)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Idk if its to late but I'm here! And in!


Screen name checks out. Yea it’s over. Lol jk about the screen name.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 8, 2020)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Idk if its to late but I'm here! And in!


I'm sorry. You're too late. @colocowboy was the lucky winner.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jul 8, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Screen name checks out. Yea it’s over. Lol jk about the screen name.


Lmao seems most appropriate when I first joined. Wish I could change it to DumbguystartingtogetIT


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jul 8, 2020)

Congrats cowboy!


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hardhitter#1 said:


> Everything is sold out ‍ Everything I try find..... and click on


If your looking for fems, just go to the fem page...




__





Feminized Beans | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## stalebiscuit (Jul 8, 2020)

do you guys sell autos? how can i tell if a strain offered is an auto or photo


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 9, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> do you guys sell autos? how can i tell if a strain offered is an auto or photo


Hi, my friend.
Sorry, we do not currently offer any autos.


----------



## Morae (Jul 10, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I'm 1000% in on this giveaway... I'm running some Coastal Swazi x Burmese I got from JBC as a 420 freebie and am loving their genetics


I've been spinning my gears wanting to try swazi burmese, all the burmese crosses really but gonna be awhile before I can grab it. Hope it isn't gone for good by the time I get my money right what's it like so far? I'm still holding out hope that I can track down their kali mist burmese eventually, got dynasty's pineapple fields started and I think it would make an awesome cross with the km x burmese.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 11, 2020)

Morae said:


> I've been spinning my gears wanting to try swazi burmese, all the burmese crosses really but gonna be awhile before I can grab it. Hope it isn't gone for good by the time I get my money right what's it like so far? I'm still holding out hope that I can track down their kali mist burmese eventually, got dynasty's pineapple fields started and I think it would make an awesome cross with the km x burmese.


So far its looking like a serious sativa, but its packing on buds just as quickly as the hybrids around it. Its early still but it smells refreshing for lack of a better word... like spice and one of those candles with a name like "morning breeze". Not necessarily lanky but very branchy, lower limbs really pulling away from the main stem. The male I'm keeping matured VERY quickly. Looks like I'll be harvesting the pollen tonight actually. Gonna do an F2 run as well as a couple hybrids with it.

Id love to find the Kali Mist Burmese as well. I definitely wish I hadn't slept on Coastal for so long.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 11, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Id love to find the Kali Mist Burmese as well. I definitely wish I hadn't slept on Coastal for so long.


Very true, don't sleep on shit, when it comes to seeds.
You never know when your favorite breeder might go out of business.
All it takes is a raid, a fire, or a divorce, and its all over in the blink of an eye.
Personally, I wish I would have stocked up on more TGA gear, before Subcool's, and Mz. Jill's split.
More specifically Jack the Ripper, but I did manage to grab a pack of Pandora's Box (from JBC), while Sub was still alive.
I also missed out on Bodhi's Gogi OG, but as fate would have it, JBC helped mend that wound with all of the freebie packs of Respect Genetics they sent me with Gogi OG in the mix.
When we make a mistake, hopefully we learn from them, rather than stick our head in the sand, and pretend it didn't happen.
I learned that if something really good is available, jump on it quick, to make sure you get some, before it's all gone.
That's why I snapped up AKBB's Super Skunk BX when I had the chance, because I'd missed out on it twice before, and I wasn't letting that one slip through my fingers again.
Remember, everything ends, just don't be on the wrong end of things when it happens.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 12, 2020)

Just picked up some Rare Dankness from JB today. Can't make it easier than that on a Sunday. Great customer service.


----------



## heelzballer (Jul 16, 2020)

Haven't used JBC before, but needed to replenish some seed after being out of the game for awhile. Decided on Exotic Lemon Drop, and got hooked up with a freebie pack of Flo from DJ Short. Never grown Flo before, but have heard great things from other growers. Those freebies were very impressive! Quick shipping too. I'll def buy from them again.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 16, 2020)

Got my JBC yesterday in speedy fashion. Couple nice freebies too. I enjoy the stickers. Wish more seed banks would give some out as it looks good on my tent viewing window flap. Will definitely order from them again.


----------



## AlbertGSP (Jul 17, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> Very true, don't sleep on shit, when it comes to seeds.
> You never know when your favorite breeder might go out of business.
> All it takes is a raid, a fire, or a divorce, and its all over in the blink of an eye.
> Personally, I wish I would have stocked up on more TGA gear, before Subcool's, and Mz. Jill's split.
> ...


heads up. Check out the recent comments on Super Skunk BX on the akbeanbrains thread.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 18, 2020)

Got 4 vigorous Pre-2000 Black Domina x Hashplant Haze Useful Seeds freebies been topped and up potted stillin veg. They are quite like each other and sporting Indica looking leaves. Go to flower tent in a week or so.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 18, 2020)

AlbertGSP said:


> heads up. Check out the recent comments on Super Skunk BX on the akbeanbrains thread.


I already saw that but thank you for the heads up.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 21, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. Hope you guys are keeping cool! 

Giveaway time again!

*PRIZE:*
One full pack of *High Biscus*, by *Coastal Seeds* (Colombian x Puna Budder)! This is older stock that is no longer available and we want to get it out to people who can use it.

*ENTRY:*
Comment to enter (one entry per RIU member, please).

*DEADLINE:*
Winner will be drawn/announced next Tuesday at High Noon (12:00, PST).


Thanks for the continued support and good luck to all who enter!


----------



## Clarky16 (Jul 21, 2020)

Any love for us Canadians yet?


----------



## klyphman (Jul 21, 2020)

Throw my name into the hat again please! 

Thank you for doing these.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 21, 2020)

I’m in!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 21, 2020)

Definitely in for this one! Thanks JBC!


----------



## ZezoZose (Jul 21, 2020)

Me too!


----------



## CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO (Jul 21, 2020)

Count me in!!!!


----------



## OSBuds (Jul 21, 2020)

Please add me! Thanks for the excellent selection of Breeders & Seeds!


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 21, 2020)

You know I'm in for this one as well. Thanks JB


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Jul 21, 2020)

I'd like to be entered please!


----------



## teddy bonkers (Jul 21, 2020)

10 days away from finishing some rspect. genetics and filing a report soon after


----------



## XtraGood (Jul 21, 2020)

That looks fun, I am in! Thanks!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 21, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> Any love for us Canadians yet?


Always love for Canadians but sorry, my friend, we are still not shipping internationally and don't have a time frame at the moment (when we may resume).


----------



## bythekasiz (Jul 21, 2020)

I’m in! Thanks for the opportunity! Stay Cool!


----------



## AlbertGSP (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm in please, thank you.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jul 21, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. Hope you guys are keeping cool!
> 
> Giveaway time again!
> 
> ...


 I too would like to be 'in' for a chance to win.


----------



## Foulal (Jul 21, 2020)

I’m in!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 21, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. Hope you guys are keeping cool!
> 
> Giveaway time again!
> 
> ...


I'm in again for certain!


----------



## per5eu5 (Jul 21, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. Hope you guys are keeping cool!
> 
> Giveaway time again!
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks again for another awesome contest JBC. 

Please throw me in for consideration! I would love to pheno hunt some of those legendary genetics.


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 21, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. Hope you guys are keeping cool!
> 
> Giveaway time again!
> 
> ...


I'm definitely in.


----------



## whisperer57 (Jul 21, 2020)

thanks for your consideration...


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 21, 2020)

not to be greedy, but they need an open pollenation for the culture...


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm in, too!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks for doing these offers, JBC. I'd love to win that pack!


----------



## Easyday20 (Jul 22, 2020)

Count me in. Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 22, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. Hope you guys are keeping cool!
> 
> Giveaway time again!
> 
> ...


When you folks restocking? went to your site most every thing is pretty much sold out very interested on some Mosca strains.


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 22, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. Hope you guys are keeping cool!
> 
> Giveaway time again!
> 
> ...


Definitely interested I’m in


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 22, 2020)

thumper60 said:


> When you folks restocking? went to your site most every thing is pretty much sold out very interested on some Mosca strains.


Hey man,
Hope all is good.  

We restock regularly, as available from the breeders. We are expecting restocks from *Archive *and *AKBB *in the next week or so and just restocked everything *Strayfox *had available.

For specific questions, please shoot us an email at [email protected].


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 23, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## Flatrate (Jul 23, 2020)

Here is my entry, thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## bbxww (Jul 24, 2020)

mindriot said:


> So far I've only finished a pack of Agent Orange x Goji, but found a keeper in there. I have a pack of DLA5 #1 x Goji about a week or so until flip.
> Also have Blueberry HP x Goji,
> Headbanger x Goji,
> Jack Herer x Goji,
> ...


I chatted with @respectgenetics and I was given info on my dla5 (trifoliate) x BSHW. He to all the dla5 x goji were stunning.


----------



## mindriot (Jul 24, 2020)

bbxww said:


> I chatted with @respectgenetics and I was given info on my dla5 (trifoliate) x BSHW. He to all the dla5 x goji were stunning.


 very cool.. I ended up with a few males that I flowered out, making some F2s so I can look for a keeper


----------



## bbxww (Jul 24, 2020)

bbxww said:


> I chatted with @respectgenetics and I was given info on my dla5 (trifoliate) x BSHW. He said all the dla5 x goji were stunning.


----------



## hlpdsk (Jul 24, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Giveaway time again!


I'm in please!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jul 24, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Always love for Canadians but sorry, my friend, we are still not shipping internationally and don't have a time frame at the moment (when we may resume).


That is unfortunate. We get a ton of that up here. Oh well, guess we cannot count on JBCSeeds here in Canada, that is a shame but I get it.


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 24, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. Hope you guys are keeping cool!
> 
> Giveaway time again!
> 
> ...


In! Nice thanks!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 24, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. Hope you guys are keeping cool!
> 
> Giveaway time again!
> 
> ...


I’m in this time. Missing the first one will teach me not to forget about this thread.


----------



## feva (Jul 24, 2020)

yo yo im in


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## bbxww (Jul 25, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. Hope you guys are keeping cool!
> 
> Giveaway time again!
> 
> ...


JBC Thanks 4 the speedy service.


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jul 25, 2020)

Count me in please.


----------



## FlowersWithPowers (Jul 25, 2020)

Much love to JBC! Count me in!


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks for the opportunity! Count me in! JBC


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 25, 2020)

I'm in


----------



## IvGotCandy17 (Jul 27, 2020)

Count me in please. Thank jbc!


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m in! Thank you


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jul 27, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. Hope you guys are keeping cool!
> 
> Giveaway time again!
> 
> ...


Consider me in! Thanks


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 28, 2020)

Good morning, RIU! 

Hope everyone is having a nice start to your week.

We've just dropped some new *AKBB *gear including his *Northern Lights 5 BX* and added several freebies to the current freebie list.

We'll also be drawing a winner for our current RIU drawing at High Noon (PST) today. 

Thanks for the support and enjoy those beans!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 28, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RIU!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice start to your week.
> 
> ...


Damn, AKs freebies sound just as good as his actual releases haha... that 80's Skunk Rom sounds legit!


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 28, 2020)

I've been looking for some northern lights


----------



## CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO (Jul 28, 2020)

Little confused who won?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 28, 2020)

CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO said:


> Little confused who won?


No one yet ... high noon Pacific time ... nother hour and half before its announced


----------



## The Stand (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m in. Thanks


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 28, 2020)

Congrats, @FlakeyFoont ...! You are the winner of this drawing. PM inbound.

Thanks to everyone who participated.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 28, 2020)

Congrats Flakey!!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 28, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Congrats, @FlakeyFoont ...! You are the winner of this drawing. PM inbound.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who participated.


Thanks JBC... couldn't have won a tastier sounding strain... I'll try to do my best with them!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 28, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Congrats, @FlakeyFoont ...! You are the winner of this drawing. PM inbound.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who participated.


Appreciate ed


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 28, 2020)

@JBCSeeds just a quick question about the newsletter. Is there any rhyme or reason about when certain people receive the newsletter?

The last couple newsletters hit my inbox at about 1:30am Eastern time...one of which contained info about a drop that was happening just as the email was distributed. That was a bummer when I checked my email at like 8am the next morning and found out I missed a chance at some of the choice packs because I went to bed an hour before the newsletter reached my inbox.

Just trying to understand/rationalize how the newsletter blast goes out and why it seems they’re delayed by like 12+ hours when they hit my Gmail inbox. They’re definitely not ending up in my junk folder either. Maybe I’m the only one who has this issue?


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 28, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> @JBCSeeds just a quick question about the newsletter. Is there any rhyme or reason about when certain people receive the newsletter?
> 
> The last couple newsletters hit my inbox at about 1:30am Eastern time...one of which contained info about a drop that was happening just as the email was distributed. That was a bummer when I checked my email at like 8am the next morning and found out I missed a chance at some of the choice packs because I went to bed an hour before the newsletter reached my inbox.
> 
> Just trying to understand/rationalize how the newsletter blast goes out and why it seems they’re delayed by like 12+ hours when they hit my Gmail inbox. They’re definitely not ending up in my junk folder either. Maybe I’m the only one who has this issue?


Had the same issue


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 29, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> @JBCSeeds just a quick question about the newsletter. Is there any rhyme or reason about when certain people receive the newsletter?
> 
> The last couple newsletters hit my inbox at about 1:30am Eastern time...one of which contained info about a drop that was happening just as the email was distributed. That was a bummer when I checked my email at like 8am the next morning and found out I missed a chance at some of the choice packs because I went to bed an hour before the newsletter reached my inbox.
> 
> Just trying to understand/rationalize how the newsletter blast goes out and why it seems they’re delayed by like 12+ hours when they hit my Gmail inbox. They’re definitely not ending up in my junk folder either. Maybe I’m the only one who has this issue?


Just for reference
- the Jul 26 "New Drops, Bodhi Drop Update" email hit my inbox at 6:33 pm
- the Jul 18 "Restock Updates, New Gear" email hit my inbox at 6:22 pm

It could just be the way your ISP's mail server is forwarding the email to your account.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 29, 2020)

I suspect a post office protocol at work


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 29, 2020)

@jdoorn14 Thanks for the feedback, my friend. 
I’m not exactly sure what the issue is but will look into it and have any changes made as needed.
Have a great day.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 29, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Just for reference
> - the Jul 26 "New Drops, Bodhi Drop Update" email hit my inbox at 6:33 pm
> - the Jul 18 "Restock Updates, New Gear" email hit my inbox at 6:22 pm
> 
> It could just be the way your ISP's mail server is forwarding the email to your account.


It's a generic Gmail email address. Checking the mail headers doesn't indicate a delay in the time google received and forwarded it to my email box. The sent time and the received time in the email headers both show 22:38 PDT, which is 01:38 EDT. 

If you received your copy of the same email hours earlier than I did, it seems there may be something related to batching of email blasts causing the delay. 

I suppose it's also possible that big spenders are prioritized to receive email blasts sooner.


----------



## IvGotCandy17 (Jul 29, 2020)

Congratulations @FlakeyFoont! Thanks again jbc!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2020)

*4 Useful Seeds *Pre 2000 Black domina x Hashplant Haze just into flower tent growing full and fast, very vigorous. Contest seeds.
My Gogi x Big Sur Holy Weed threw some fertile clusters of nanners that I needed to remove it from perpetual grow.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 31, 2020)

hillbill said:


> *4 Useful Seeds *Pre 2000 Black domina x Hashplant Haze just into flower tent growing full and fast, very vigorous. Contest seeds.
> My Gogi x Big Sur Holy Weed threw some fertile clusters of nanners that I needed to remove it from perpetual grow.


Hey there , dang, sorry to hear that. Respect Genetics is a personal family friend of mine...to be honest, he spends more time stressing plants than I do. I reckon sometimes the chosen male can bite ya in the butt sometimes. He did get a few negative reports from the Goji male freebie testers. BUT, he did get a boatload of praise from those Goji male crosses. The guy has given out thousands of freebies, to be totally transparent, those Pre 2000 Black Domina x Hashsplant Haze that you are growing...........were made by him and he donated them to me to share with folks to lend a hand with freebies. The Blueberry HP I use in my my crosses was found by him, and he sent it to me.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jul 31, 2020)

Uhh, I'm in! I think...


----------



## hillbill (Jul 31, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there , dang, sorry to hear that. Respect Genetics is a personal family friend of mine...to be honest, he spends more time stressing plants than I do. I reckon sometimes the chosen male can bite ya in the butt sometimes. He did get a few negative reports from the Goji male freebie testers. BUT, he did get a boatload of praise from those Goji male crosses. The guy has given out thousands of freebies, to be totally transparent, those Pre 2000 Black Domina x Hashsplant Haze that you are growing...........were made by him and he donated them to me to share with folks to lend a hand with freebies. The Blueberry HP I use in my my crosses was found by him, and he sent it to me.


Anything with Haze can do that and not unexpected but these were so stupid potent, just coating nearby greenery with pale yellow pollen, found a couple rapidly growing calyxes with seeds, took a while to find the nanners at the underside of a couple older buds.


----------



## southend (Aug 1, 2020)

I’m in. Thanks jb


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 2, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> I've been looking for some northern lights


Did you check out AK Bean Brains stock? Just listened to his potcast interview and am blown away with his stock on JBC. Let's send him some love! He's got a (NL 1 x big skunk) x NL 1 and the NL stays dominant in practically every cross he says.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Aug 2, 2020)

I’m in, sounds good.


----------



## klyphman (Aug 2, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Did you check out AK Bean Brains stock? Just listened to his potcast interview and am blown away with his stock on JBC. Let's send him some love! He's got a (NL 1 x big skunk) x NL 1 and the NL stays dominant in practically every cross he says.


I've got that NL1/Big Skunk x NL1 going outdoors right now. Healthy and easy growing plant. Topped a few times. Stem rub is distinct and kind of a gross dark berry thing. It is going to be a sizable plant at this rate-I'm looking forward to the end results and have zero complaints thus far.


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 2, 2020)

klyphman said:


> I've got that NL1/Big Skunk x NL1 going outdoors right now. Healthy and easy growing plant. Topped a few times. Stem rub is distinct and kind of a gross dark berry thing. It is going to be a sizable plant at this rate-I'm looking forward to the end results and have zero complaints thus far.


Can't wait to see your photos if you do decide to post the flowers! I've only tried the nl5 long ago, never the 1 so very interested.


----------



## 420drummer (Aug 2, 2020)

Count me in


----------



## JBCSeeds (Aug 2, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Uhh, I'm in! I think...



@FlakeyFoont won our last giveaway. There's no current drawings.


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 2, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> @FlakeyFoont won our last giveaway. There's no current drawings.


Do you have any idea when AKBB will have another drop J?


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 2, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Did you check out AK Bean Brains stock? Just listened to his potcast interview and am blown away with his stock on JBC. Let's send him some love! He's got a (NL 1 x big skunk) x NL 1 and the NL stays dominant in practically every cross he says.


I'll definitely have to check that out, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Aug 3, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Do you have any idea when AKBB will have another drop J?


Likely in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 3, 2020)

JBC restocked on GTH#1, starkiller, and lee roy yesterday if anyone is interested. Got 6 strains now muhahahaha


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 9, 2020)

Just got my lee roy and starkiller from JBC yesterday. JB processes orders like its a Jerry Lewis telethon. Fuckin amazing shit honestly.

Sent me a Bohdi freebie that sounds awesome. Butterscotch x SSDD. Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks again, JBC, for the give away! These are gonna be fun to wrangle.


I love this tee-shirt, too, I can actually wear it in public, lol!


Thanks again for the generosity!


----------



## Mr Westmont (Aug 14, 2020)

Just got my Bodhi order, and they even replaced a pack that was a little haggard WITH a FREEBIE! I'm a customer for as long as they carry my favorite breeders.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2020)

I have too many packs and partials including Bodhi, Peak, BOG, Bad Dawg and a couple of blooming boys on the deck and backyard! Plus freebies, then I win seeds from JBC and seeds arrive without asking. “Too many strains, so little time”.


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 22, 2020)

@JBCSeeds hooked it up with a dank freebie.. Blood Berries - Trinity/Trainwreck x Goji OG 
Please keep expanding with your breeders and drops!! You are the only site I want to go through these days. A++


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I have too many packs and partials including Bodhi, Peak, BOG, Bad Dawg and a couple of blooming boys on the deck and backyard! Plus freebies, then I win seeds from JBC and seeds arrive without asking. “Too many strains, so little time”.


I'll help out with your problems anytime u want!!!!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2020)

So I planted contest beans,Useful Black Domina x Hashplant Haze 2 boys, 2 girls, collected pollen and will have F2s, pollinated yesterday, saving sister for PeakSeedsBC Northern Berry boys as soon as tomorrow. The Black Domina x Hashplant Haze both seem mid hybreed in expression so far. Not much smell yet, just grassy. Nice deep green for both and both have nice branching to train
First time I bred or f2ed anything I hadn’t vaped or smoked, but Genetics were simple enough, not over bred. The ancestry seems awesome.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 24, 2020)

Was doing a random search and found this page so ill keep the respect genetics updates here. So out of 6 girls i have 3 different phenos of the bbhp x goji. First 2 packs that was run years back and why im a bodhi supporter. Anyways from what i see im certain i have a keeper in there and they seem strong and healthy . Seeing expressions of both parents with one being a true mix of the 2


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 7, 2020)

@JBCSeeds if I buy a Dynasty pack can i get the 3 pack Lemon Dumpster freebie with it or do I have to buy a Relic pack to get that freebie


----------



## psychadelibud (Sep 8, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I recently bought a pack of AK Bean Brain's Durbalayan with his Dope Beard Durban freebie... right here at JBC Seeds in fact. Will be my first time checking out Durban...always been curious what that's all about.
> [ Durbalayan = *OLD* Himalayan/Skunk hybrid crossed with Durban male. Dope Beard Duban = Old Durban cut from Alaska x Durban male ]



I'm actually in the middle of trimming a wicked Dope Beard Durban pheno right now... I am VERY impressed with this one! These photos with the flash does not do her justice, at all. I'll get some sunlight photos tomorrow (it's dark outside now) and show you what I mean. Get the word out, this is fire and probably the best keeper of this run so far out of 15 plants that I have trimmed. 

The terpenes are insanely strong on this one, very unique very very loud smell. It's sweet in a putrid way, kinda skunk, kinda rotting fruit and some other type of smell that I know and I just cant place my finger on... maybe like a toasted licorice or something. 

The yields were amazing. I am averaging 3 to 4 oz a plant so far with a few 5s here and there. This one hit six. This is coco in a 2 gallon grow bag 3/4 full with coco. The potency is second to none... small tokes very energizing and strong. Larger tokes is very cerebral to the point that it's narcotic. But not in an indica type way, but a very numbing narcotic yet clear head high. Can have you digging up and remembering things in the past you thought were long lost. Can make you busrt out laughing at your thoughts, euphoric waves of bliss running through your body in electric like pulses from your brain. The effects are so complex and old school... This one is staying with me. Will be hard to accept if I come across anything stronger, as I trim along. To sum it up on short... Heady, energizing, narcotic, euphoric and trippy.... I'll be working with this girl for sure!


----------



## psychadelibud (Sep 8, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> @JBCSeeds if I buy a Dynasty pack can i get the 3 pack Lemon Dumpster freebie with it or do I have to buy a Relic pack to get that freebie


I would like to know this as well.


----------



## Popop (Sep 9, 2020)

hillbill said:


> So I planted contest beans,Useful Black Domina x Hashplant Haze 2 boys, 2 girls, collected pollen and will have F2s, pollinated yesterday, saving sister for PeakSeedsBC Northern Berry boys as soon as tomorrow. The Black Domina x Hashplant Haze both seem mid hybreed in expression so far. Not much smell yet, just grassy. Nice deep green for both and both have nice branching to train
> First time I bred or f2ed anything I hadn’t vaped or smoked, but Genetics were simple enough, not over bred. The ancestry seems awesome.


What happens if a plant/strain is over bred? I have never heard this before.
Thanks


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 9, 2020)

Then it’s a cross available from several breeders?!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2020)

Popop said:


> What happens if a plant/strain is over bred? I have never heard this before.
> Thanks


It becomes a super poly multi mega hybreed with many diverse hybreeds and strains in ancestry, some from hermied moms or hermie prone ancestors. That tendency can certainly be passed on. Moreover, these strains may not be stable in pheno expression or flower time, both of which could be all over the place.

Today’s breeders seldom selectively breed with many plants over generations. 

So, in context, I mostly throw pollen around with more basic crosses here. That’s all.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 9, 2020)

The bbhp x gojis from respect genetics are picking up steam. May get 2 keepers out of a 10 pack of seeds from what im seeing and smelling . 6 weeks in and there starting to dominate the room


----------



## JBCSeeds (Sep 9, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> @JBCSeeds if I buy a Dynasty pack can i get the 3 pack Lemon Dumpster freebie with it or do I have to buy a Relic pack to get that freebie


Hello my friend, hope all is well there.
Ya... those Relic freebies are very limited and reserved for Relic purchases only. There is a nice Dynasty promo runnin now, as well.


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 9, 2020)

I recently ordered from JBC and had a great experience probably the only seed bank I’m gonna be using from now on. All the breeders they carry are great.


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 10, 2020)

I know I saw an RIU10 code for JBC somewhere on here. I entered the code recently and it worked but did not buy anything. The code won't work now. Was that a labor day only code? I have bought from them 3 times now and didnt even know there was a code to use. How did someone even find the code to start? Im puzzled on how people get these codes.


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 10, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I know I saw an RIU10 code for JBC somewhere on here. I entered the code recently and it worked but did not buy anything. The code won't work now. Was that a labor day only code? I have bought from them 3 times now and didnt even know there was a code to use. How did someone even find the code to start? Im puzzled on how people get these codes.


I've used it more than once.

I just tried it. It works for me. When you view the cart, the discount is shown in the *Cart Totals *section, not the *Product* section.
If it's still not working for you, I would clear your browsers cache, and try again.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 10, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I know I saw an RIU10 code for JBC somewhere on here. I entered the code recently and it worked but did not buy anything. The code won't work now. Was that a labor day only code? I have bought from them 3 times now and didnt even know there was a code to use. How did someone even find the code to start? Im puzzled on how people get these codes.


pretty sure that was a promo for riu users, (long before labor day), and could be used several times per person, but then was supposed to stop working... I don't know but that's what I think I remember... ?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Sep 11, 2020)

@Romulanman @SFnone

Hey guys, thanks for asking. Our RIU coupon is still active. We announced it earlier in this thread.

To use the code, just enter* RIU10* at checkout in the coupon code box. 

If you have any problems using the coupon, please email [email protected].


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi jbc when do you think the new useful seeds will drop


----------



## JBCSeeds (Sep 11, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Hi jbc when do you think the new useful seeds will drop


Hey, thanks for asking. I think it will drop Monday, at High Noon (12:00, PST).


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 11, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Hey, thanks for asking. I think it will drop Monday, at High Noon (12:00, PST).


Awesome I'll try to be one of the first customers lol


----------



## JBCSeeds (Sep 14, 2020)

Good evening/morning, RIU... 

New *Bodhi* gear and a restock are scheduled to drop tomorrow, at High Noon (12:00, PST)!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 20, 2020)

@JBCSeeds 

Just saw there was a newish Coastal drop... I thought they had shut down, are they still breeding or was this just backstock?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Sep 20, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> @JBCSeeds
> 
> Just saw there was a newish Coastal drop... I thought they had shut down, are they still breeding or was this just backstock?


Hey there, thanks for asking.
The drop was new gear. Kagyu is carrying on *Coastal Seed Co* and Bob Hemphill and Hannah Boldt are now known as *Crickets and Cicada Seeds*.


----------



## Jchoo5498 (Sep 21, 2020)

Made my first seed purchase through jbc. Quick and easy. Appreciate it.


----------



## tko2184 (Sep 23, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Hey there, thanks for asking.
> The drop was new gear. Kagyu is carrying on *Coastal Seed Co* and Bob Hemphill and Hannah Boldt are now known as *Crickets and Cicada Seeds*.


This is wild I sat here and pick the damn here this whole thread from start to finish it seems you’re Hella legit how do you pay what’s the quickest method to pay you I’m the type of person that likes to get you paid immediately ASAP because I Like to get my seats quick as possible and what’s the turnaround on getting your seats I’m in the California just curious big big big shout out to you as well man.com and see someone active with a bank just another sign that you’re on the up and up going to stick around this story do you take c.c.


----------



## tko2184 (Sep 23, 2020)

*SEEN SOMETHING I LIKE AND YOU GOT IT! Yee* ... I think


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Sep 24, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> This is wild I sat here and pick the damn here this whole thread from start to finish it seems you’re Hella legit how do you pay what’s the quickest method to pay you I’m the type of person that likes to get you paid immediately ASAP because I Like to get my seats quick as possible and what’s the turnaround on getting your seats I’m in the California just curious big big big shout out to you as well man.com and see someone active with a bank just another sign that you’re on the up and up going to stick around this story do you take c.c.


Email [email protected] and JB will help you out.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 24, 2020)

Chopped 1 JBC contest plant that has been shooting some nanners thru flower. Useful Seeds Black Domina x Hashplant Haze at 57 days, 30-50-20 on trichs. Most all pistils rusty red with hard feeling buds. Sister is fine with no intersex and seeded for F2s. That one is above average size and a bit bigger than this one. Good branching and sturdy frames on both. 
Thanks JBC.


----------



## bodhipop (Sep 24, 2020)

@JBCSeeds 
Any chance you'll start vending Lucky Dog Seed Co?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Oct 6, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> @JBCSeeds
> Any chance you'll start vending Lucky Dog Seed Co?


Hey man,
Thanks for asking. We have no immediate plans to add Lucky Dog Seed Co.

Have an awesome day!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 6, 2020)

@JBCSeeds heard a rumor there's a Useful drop coming... any ETA?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Oct 6, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> @JBCSeeds heard a rumor there's a Useful drop coming... any ETA?


I expect it will hit this weekend or early next week. We will post on the *News Page* of the site as soon as we know for sure. I'll announce it here, as well.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Oct 9, 2020)

Good evening, RIU!

We're expecting a new drop and limited restock from @Useful Seeds to hit at High Noon (12:00 PM) Pacific Time, on Monday (10/12)!

@hillbill you're welcome and thanks for the feedback (don't know how I missed your post the other day).

Thanks for the continued support and enjoy those beans! 


EDIT: Useful gear inbound:

New drop includes (all feminized):
*HA-OG x Chocolate Diesel (limited)* | *Blue Dream (Santa Cruz) x Chocolate Diesel* 
Restock includes (all feminized):
*Chocolate Diesel S1's | Double Dipped Strawberries (limited) | Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel *


----------



## jp68 (Oct 9, 2020)

Just took down the bbhp x goj from respect . Have one hard blueberry hp pheno thats over the top bluebbery muffins and a goji leaner that seems to be heavy strawberry but hard to tell exactly as its just overpowering the smells of berries in there , Super frosty and pretty sure i may get 2 keepers out of a 10 pack of seeds. Theres 6 total with one probably not making the cut due to stretch and larf on the bottoms but otherwise they were easy to grow and impressive in the looks and smells dept. Hoping it translates in the smoke dept and will chime in once i havedone so


----------



## jp68 (Oct 14, 2020)

been smoking the bbhp x goji from respect past few days and theyre pretty potent. Some have that goji quick up high and some are smoother and mellower at the beginningbut all have that hp slowdown at the end. Pretty narcotic all of em and something you cant do all day cuz they will all pretty much put you in a stupor at some point. Running the top 2 clones againg but easy to grow stable but definetly not something you can smoke all day cuz you will end up on the couch


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 18, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome I'll check out you seeds.
> 
> If you want some different background music to have on when you're enjoying the benefits or highs from your cannabis, or just for when you're dealing with seeds in general, check out Spotnickdacat on
> 
> ...


That’s one way to get your music out there!
It’s good, got and old school techno vibe!


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Oct 25, 2020)

Don't know what breeder to look under and can't find a search on your site looking for snoop master kush. Can you lead me in the right direction?


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 25, 2020)

How tolerant are the seeds to cold weather? We're starting to get a lot of days in the low teens to freezing temps range, and I'm concerned about the seeds dying in transit. How much of a concern is this? Should I wait for a warm weather window to order? @JBCSeeds


----------



## hillbill (Oct 25, 2020)

JBC gets those seeds to ya so fast, they don’t have time to get cold!
Seriously, getting cold won’t hurt a thing.
First sentence is true though.


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 25, 2020)

Yeah that rocket he straps them to keeps them nice and toasty.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 25, 2020)

I worry more in the summer when it's hot and humid. Are they sitting in the back of a closed up mail truck in the sun for extended time? Condensation when going from sauna conditions to cool air conditioning? Do I get them out of my hot mail box soon enough? Summer's the bad time... buy 'em now.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Oct 26, 2020)

jp68 said:


> been smoking the bbhp x goji from respect past few days and theyre pretty potent. Some have that goji quick up high and some are smoother and mellower at the beginningbut all have that hp slowdown at the end. Pretty narcotic all of em and something you cant do all day cuz they will all pretty much put you in a stupor at some point. Running the top 2 clones againg but easy to grow stable but definetly not something you can smoke all day cuz you will end up on the couch


Glad you found some winners. Thanks for the feedback.




Bucsfan80 said:


> Don't know what breeder to look under and can't find a search on your site looking for snoop master kush. Can you lead me in the right direction?


Sorry, man. We don’t carry Snoop's Master Kush but I might suggest* Master Hashplant,* from Bodhi, as it’s a crazy, good Master Kush cross!!! Our search page: *https://www.jbcseeds.com/search/ *(found under "Shop").




CloudHidden said:


> How tolerant are the seeds to cold weather? We're starting to get a lot of days in the low teens to freezing temps range, and I'm concerned about the seeds dying in transit. How much of a concern is this? Should I wait for a warm weather window to order? @JBCSeeds


Hello, my friend...
I think you’ll be okay to order as long as you keep an eye on tracking and don’t let it sit outside once it’s delivered.


Thanks to everyone for the support and enjoy those beans!


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 26, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I worry more in the summer when it's hot and humid. Are they sitting in the back of a closed up mail truck in the sun for extended time? Condensation when going from sauna conditions to cool air conditioning? Do I get them out of my hot mail box soon enough? Summer's the bad time... buy 'em now.


Ditto. I don't order during the worst of the summer months either with consecutive days in the triple digits.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2020)

I have ordered in the summertime and always around Black Friday/Christmas. Ordered from JBC in the Summer and Peak Seeds BC or Greenpoint in the Winter and have had absolutely nothing go wrong with beans, ever.


----------



## jp68 (Oct 27, 2020)

Im in the south and have ordered in the summer with no problems with high humidity and temps


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 27, 2020)

seeds freeze and thaw in nature...


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 27, 2020)

whisperer57 said:


> seeds freeze and thaw in nature...


I was thinking that, but was thinking cannabis seeds may be more sensitive. Just didn't want to shell out big bucks to have them zapped. We were suppose to be in the low teens last night, but it hit zero. Just crap like that was my concern.


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 27, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> I was thinking that, but was thinking cannabis seeds may be more sensitive. Just didn't want to shell out big bucks to have them zapped. We were suppose to be in the low teens last night, but it hit zero. Just crap like that was my concern.


I've had seeds delivered in -20°F (-29°C). It didn't seem to affect them.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 27, 2020)

If your seeds freeze it’s really preparing them for planting! However if they do freeze, plan to sew them sooner than later, they will not keep as long in storage.


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 28, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> I've had seeds delivered in -20°F (-29°C). It didn't seem to affect them.


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 28, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> If your seeds freeze it’s really preparing them for planting! However if they do freeze, plan to sew them sooner than later, they will not keep as long in storage.


Thanks!


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 28, 2020)

Got a cabinet full of freebies from @JBCSeeds 100% germ rate from my purchases and freebies  

Front 2 plants are DLA 5 x Goji OG from Respect Genetics. Back 2 are Gloria from Pistol Positive Creations. All plants are 3 weeks from sprouting. Excuse the mess, just finish mowing their lawns


----------



## Bears_win (Oct 31, 2020)

mindriot said:


> So far I've only finished a pack of Agent Orange x Goji, but found a keeper in there. I have a pack of DLA5 #1 x Goji about a week or so until flip.
> Also have Blueberry HP x Goji,
> Headbanger x Goji,
> Jack Herer x Goji,
> ...


I got lucky and with a pack of dla 5 x goji . It was the Iraqi one from a village called Ranya..

it was The quintessential Short fat and thick indica.
It was finished in about 7-8 weeks . Early October as it was outside ..
cedar nose with a deep funky finish.
I really think it has potential for people who need a heavy indica and may Not quite Have full sun gardens . Or...
Have to have an early finishers due to climate .

any way respect genetics really got my attention and hope they continue to work some New crosses with Goji.

Really hoping to try some more of their lines and wish them the best ! This is a pic of the dla5 x goji og from respect genetics cut on October 1 or 2.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Oct 31, 2020)

Good evening, RIU... 

Hope everyone is having a nice Halloween weekend.

Today, we'd like to try a new type of appreciation giveaway for our RIU crowd.

We've just activated a coupon code that will only work for the first 3 customers to use it. _The discount will be 25% off your total order and there is no minimum or maximum order amount to qualify. _ 

Coupon code: *RIU25THANKS*

This discount is intended to be used once per household/IP address and cannot be combined with any existing coupons or sale items. Again, this code will only work for the first 3 lucky readers who use it so if you try to use the code and it doesn't work, you've missed out on this drawing.

Good luck and thanks for the continued support!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Oct 31, 2020)

@GrassBurner thanks for the update!

@Bears_win welcome to the forum and thanks for the report!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 31, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> @GrassBurner thanks for the update!
> 
> @Bears_win welcome to the forum and thanks for the report!


Stocked on seeds right now but thanks for the offer.


----------



## jp68 (Oct 31, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Got a cabinet full of freebies from @JBCSeeds 100% germ rate from my purchases and freebies
> 
> Front 2 plants are DLA 5 x Goji OG from Respect Genetics. Back 2 are Gloria from Pistol Positive Creations. All plants are 3 weeks from sprouting. Excuse the mess, just finish mowing their lawns
> 
> View attachment 4728088


That goji male he used seemed real narcotic and potent . Anyone holding those goji crosses should move on em asap


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 31, 2020)

I wouldn't be disappointed to get a male and a female so I could make some beans to keep around. From what I read its a pretty killer smoke! You burned any yet?


----------



## Bears_win (Oct 31, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> @GrassBurner thanks for the update!
> 
> @Bears_win welcome to the forum and thanks for the report!


Thanks for always being there for The people JBC !


----------



## Igor95 (Nov 1, 2020)

Здравствуйте, первая покупка не удалась. Им не понравился адрес доставки. Мой почтовый адрес - «NP shopping» в США. Скидка 25% вчера.

Сожалею, друг мой, но мы не сможем обработать этот заказ по адресу доставки.
Мы неоднократно становились жертвами мошенничества при отправке по этому адресу и не будем отправлять туда.
У вас есть другой действующий адрес в США для отправки или мне следует отменить заказ?
пожалуйста, порекомендуйте
Благодарность
JB

Потому что генетика имеет значение


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 1, 2020)

*Translation according to google:*

Hello, first purchase failed. They didn't like the shipping address. My mailing address is “NP shopping” in the USA. 25% discount yesterday. 

_Sorry my friend, but we are unable to process this order at the shipping address.
We have repeatedly become victims of scams when shipping to this address and will not ship there.
Do you have a different valid US shipping address or should I cancel my order?
Please advise
Thanks
JB

Because genetics matter_


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Nov 1, 2020)

JBC is my main go to when I want something new to try. Fast, accurate and honest! And don't forget, super fast delivery. There are some shitty seed banks with poor reliability, but not here. Always some freebie to try out with each order. 6 stars out of 5! The fastest I've used. My only other go to [my #2] would be KOS, whose gear is also sold at JBC. Very Satisfied.


----------



## klyphman (Nov 1, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice Halloween weekend.
> 
> ...


Well, I am super proud of myself. This code is still active. I had something in my cart to test the code, but realized that, no, I do not need more seeds right now.

Someone use this great promotion from @JBCSeeds !!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Nov 1, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Well, I am super proud of myself. This code is still active. I had something in my cart to test the code, but realized that, no, I do not need more seeds right now.
> 
> Someone use this great promotion from @JBCSeeds !!


 Yeah! Every time they have a hot promo I really have to control myself. Just can't help it sometimes. Winter is a great time to try something new, or maybe 5 or 6, Before spring you should know whose clones get to go out in the world. Better winter pastime than any other for me! Good growing friends.


----------



## Bears_win (Nov 1, 2020)

If I got the


jp68 said:


> That goji male he used seemed real narcotic and potent . Anyone holding those goji crosses should move on em asap


i may try a late clone on the dla5 x goji og .
Never taken a clone from a plant thats almost finished flowering before. 
I got a jahgoo that I was just informed is the last in the crew .. we’ve had it since 2011. Fairly rare and unique heavy asskicking indica.
I get skin reactions from Touching the dried buds,
And have been known to have sneezing fits when trimming it . It’s sleepy time When you smoke it .

So now I gotta try to clone flowering plants. 
move heard it’s possible to reveg And then cut off the revegged to start new moms..
Just lost a sweet Jamaican lambsbread due to negligence , don’t want to lose The goo as
Well.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2020)

Bears_win said:


> If I got the
> 
> i may try a late clone on the dla5 x goji og .
> Never taken a clone from a plant thats almost finished flowering before.
> ...


Some would suggest you reveg and then take clones.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Nov 2, 2020)

jp68 said:


> That goji male he used seemed real narcotic and potent . Anyone holding those goji crosses should move on em asap


Good to know! Just popped the 5 freebie seeds I got last order of the White Dawg #1 x Goji OG


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 2, 2020)

Bears_win said:


> If I got the
> 
> i may try a late clone on the dla5 x goji og .
> Never taken a clone from a plant thats almost finished flowering before.
> ...


Got any pics of the DLA 5 x Goji OG? I've got two in veg right now, not sure what to expect.


----------



## Bears_win (Nov 2, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Got any pics of the DLA 5 x Goji OG? I've got two in veg right now, not sure what to expect.


It was grown outside , I don’t think I took any pics of it .. It was a smaller compact rounded canopy.

It produced very large buds that “imploded” into my trellising. The whole plant was collapsed into itself with the weight of the colas By the time chop day came .
Didn’t look like much , but when I started harvesting I was blown away by the density and structure of the buds ..
1st cuts were dark green minimal pistils , decent trichome production that was Oct 1.


2 cut Will happen nov 4th and they are slightly purple from cold temps.
If you have them inside I have a feeling they will be fairly colorful.

I would recommend robust trellising. They have very minimal stretch so make sure your trellising is supporting before you flip.
also recommend a good preventative for PM . I had little but I foliar spray a lot in veg And transition.
I could easily see this plant being a magnet for mildew

—-the only pics I took of it were chopped bud pics To show the size of the colas .. page 44 has 1 pic of buds next to a water bottle for scale ..


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 2, 2020)

Awesome!! Thanks for the info. Buds look great  I'll be growing these indoors, plan is to mainline them. Going to try to clone the tops in case I find something special. They look great and are growing strong


----------



## NukaKola (Nov 2, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Got a cabinet full of freebies from @JBCSeeds 100% germ rate from my purchases and freebies
> 
> Front 2 plants are DLA 5 x Goji OG from Respect Genetics. Back 2 are Gloria from Pistol Positive Creations. All plants are 3 weeks from sprouting. Excuse the mess, just finish mowing their lawns
> 
> View attachment 4728088


Keep me posted on the Gloria, got some of those as freebies as well!


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 2, 2020)

Will do!! So far they are tall and lanky, with giant fan leaves. I believe they're about ready for transplant, all 4 of them have drinking like crazy. Just topped the Goji's for the first time, gonna try to root the tops and a few lower stems. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 3, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice Halloween weekend.
> 
> ...


Ohhh so RIU is where JB hands out the spiffs. I was talking up your company relentlessly on a rivals (other) boards and what did it get me...nothing but the good feeling of helping other folks.

But now I know that I have my suck hose in the right pit....lol.

Cheers JB


----------



## Bears_win (Nov 5, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Got any pics of the DLA 5 x Goji OG? I've got two in veg right now, not sure what to expect.


Took a pic yesterday , it was definitely not purple at all when i did the 1st cuts. For pretty dark with the cooler weather .
Good luck with your grow hoping you get an amazing phenotype. I personally really liked this Strain and Hope to run it again someday .


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 5, 2020)

Those look great, nice work!!! Thanks for the picture  I was planning on mainlining these plants, but they don't seem to be very happy at all with the first topping. Im just gonna let them grow from here on out. Did take 3 clones from each plant, hopefully I can get them to root. Thanks again for the picture, I hope I can grow something similar.


----------



## athlete (Nov 5, 2020)

You should change the company name to JBCeeds.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Nov 9, 2020)

Good morning, RIU! 

We're restocking and dropping some new *AKBB *gear, today, scheduled to hit at High Noon (12:00 PM), Pacific Time. Included in today's drop, several old SSSC lines that haven't been available in 25 years! 

SSSC Lines dropping/restocking:
M27 (*Beatrix Choice*), M48 (*South African x Haze*), M3 (*Durban F4*), and M8 (*Durban Thai High Flyer F4*).

A new AKBB Buy One Get One Freebie Promo will be activated with the drop!

Also... Thanks for all the feedback with our freebies to everyone sharing. 

@Bears_win beautiful picture!


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 9, 2020)

@NukaKola Here are my 2 Gloria's at about 4 weeks from sprouting. They've got some giant fan leaves.


----------



## NukaKola (Nov 9, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> @NukaKola Here are my 2 Gloria's at about 4 weeks from sprouting. They've got some giant fan leaves.
> 
> View attachment 4737949
> View attachment 4737950


They are looking great, keep it up! Excited to see how they turn out


----------



## Tlarss (Nov 10, 2020)

I got a pack of Pistil Positive Freebies called Daisy with my last order. Planted 3 and got a beautiful female. Reeks of lemon/orange skunk.


----------



## NukaKola (Nov 10, 2020)

Tlarss said:


> I got a pack of Pistil Positive Freebies called Daisy with my last order. Planted 3 and got a beautiful female. Reeks of lemon/orange skunk.
> 
> View attachment 4738793View attachment 4738794


Wow that’s a real gem right there! Looks like a great yielder. What kinda light was that under?


----------



## Tlarss (Nov 10, 2020)

HLG 100 in sohum living soil. A few Nectar for the Gods Nutrients in bloom and compost teas once a week.

Theres zero larf on the plant. All rock hard buds all the way to the bottom. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 10, 2020)

They look incredible!!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 10, 2020)

Has anybody grown out the Copagenetics Icy Grape freebie?


----------



## jp68 (Nov 10, 2020)

all but one of my my Bodhi BP x HP turned male so cracked pistils cecilias right after. Will report back back on em in a few months. Big thanks to jbc for giving me freebies that align with my orders strains parents as it keeps my pheno hunts fluid


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 10, 2020)

The only bank I use! Just got the African Haze and cgpr romulan and the great freebies americanna bx, purple northern lights x Neville’s haze, and black lavender x Beatrix choice


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Nov 10, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Has anybody grown out the Copagenetics Icy Grape freebie?


All due respect, you might wanna post that in a thread of another vendor who carries Copa’s gear or start a thread for the freebies in question.

Always enjoy your post so hope this is received well. JBC doesn’t carry Copa gear.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Nov 10, 2020)

Tlarss said:


> I got a pack of Pistil Positive Freebies called Daisy with my last order. Planted 3 and got a beautiful female. Reeks of lemon/orange skunk.
> 
> View attachment 4738793View attachment 4738794


Daaaang! That’s beautiful. Nice work. PPC needs to see that. Beautiful, Beautiful!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 11, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> All due respect, you might wanna post that in a thread of another vendor who carries Copa’s gear or start a thread for the freebies in question.
> 
> Always enjoy your post so hope this is received well. JBC doesn’t carry Copa gear.


Oooops, sorry, could've sworn these came from JBC... stoned again, lol!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2020)

Been there before


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Nov 14, 2020)

Tlarss said:


> I got a pack of Pistil Positive Freebies called Daisy with my last order. Planted 3 and got a beautiful female. Reeks of lemon/orange skunk.
> 
> View attachment 4738793View attachment 4738794


Looks Wow! I was gonna save my Gloria seeds for later, but after seeing yours, I'm not waiting. Way to go!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Nov 17, 2020)

Good morning, RIU.. 

For those interested, we've just dropped some autos, from *Mosca Seeds*. Moving forward, any autos we carry will be listed on our Autos Page: *https://www.jbcseeds.com/autos/*



Great pictures, everyone. Thanks for sharing. @Tlarss amazing work with that PPC gear!



Thanks for the continued support and enjoy those beans!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 17, 2020)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Looks Wow! I was gonna save my Gloria seeds for later, but after seeing yours, I'm not waiting. Way to go!


PLAY GLORIA!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2020)

G-L-O-R-I-A


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 17, 2020)

Tlarss said:


> I got a pack of Pistil Positive Freebies called Daisy with my last order. Planted 3 and got a beautiful female. Reeks of lemon/orange skunk.
> 
> View attachment 4738793View attachment 4738794


You draw those cockatiels ?


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 17, 2020)

I'd rather be lucky than good any day! All 4 freebies are female  Gloria from Pistol Positive in the back, and DLA 5 x Goji og up front


----------



## jp68 (Nov 17, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> I'd rather be lucky than good any day! All 4 freebies are female  Gloria from Pistol Positive in the back, and DLA 5 x Goji og up front
> View attachment 4745053


DLA5 x Goji sounds like a winner


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm excited about them


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2020)

Got 2 “Contest Beans” female Starflight Guava (Bodhi) from JBC at 16 days small and bushy with narrow leaves about to stretch some I think. Look good right now.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 23, 2020)

How about a link to your payments page. What you accept and etc please.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Nov 23, 2020)

What's the JBC Black Friday special ?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 23, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> How about a link to your payments page. What you accept and etc please.


Email him. He doesn't advertise his payment methods because of the legal gray area around selling seeds.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 23, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> What's the JBC Black Friday special ?


This is really what I want to know... keep waiting for banks to announce what/if they're doing anything this week SO I can decide how to spend my money haha


----------



## JBCSeeds (Nov 23, 2020)

Good evening, RIU... 

Thanks for the continued updates with our gear and freebies!

Please feel free to check our *Green Friday Page* for details on our annual *Green Friday Sale *




__





JBC Seeds | Because Genetics Matter







www.jbcseeds.com




.




hotrodharley said:


> How about a link to your payments page. What you accept and etc please.


Please email [email protected]. Thank you. 


Hope everyone is having a nice start to your Thanksgiving holiday!


----------



## i0dineAlf (Nov 23, 2020)

The RIU10 code going to work on Green Friday ?


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 23, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> The RIU10 code going to work on Green Friday ?


It works with the Green Friday sales, so an extra 10% off, on top of the sale price.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 24, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> It works with the Green Friday sales, so an extra 10% off, on top of the sale price.


Just to clarify...
Without the code you get 10%, 20%, or 30% off. With the code you would get 19%, 28%, or 30% off, respectively.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Nov 24, 2020)

Just a heads up, guys...

The RIU10 code will work on sale items up to 20% and will not work on items on sale for more than 20%. Hope this clears things up.


----------



## klyphman (Nov 24, 2020)

Any restocks before Friday?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Nov 25, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Any restocks before Friday?


Sorry my friend no more restocks before the sale. We will be running some sales on restocks we receive, in December, when they come in.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Nov 26, 2020)

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving, RIU! 

Hope everyone has a happy and safe holiday.

From the JBC family to yours, thanks so much for the continued support and enjoy those beans!


----------



## Clarky16 (Nov 27, 2020)

Still no love for Canada? What gives? I assure you our money is good.


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 27, 2020)

I asked Santa for some Archive Seeds for Christmas, hopefully he delivers. Thanks for the great sale!!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Nov 28, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> Still no love for Canada? What gives? I assure you our money is good.


Hello, my friend. Thanks for asking.
We plan to resume some international shipping in January, including Canada.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 28, 2020)

Paid Friday, tracking says it will be here Monday... @JBCSeeds you be da man!


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 30, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Paid Friday, tracking says it will be here Monday... @JBCSeeds you be da man!


 Thanks again @JBCSeeds!!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 30, 2020)

JBC is the “Go To” for instant gratification!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> JBC is the “Go To” for instant gratification!


Can’t miss with Stoners!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Dec 4, 2020)

Big thanks to everyone taking the time to share your feedback! 

A quick heads up for AKBB fans: An *AKBB *new drop and restock, including *Beatrix Choice*, are scheduled for Sunday (12/02), at 7:00 AM (PST)!!
Included in this drop:
*Sunshine 4/Gash x Rhodesian Poison | Sunshine 4 Gash x Blueberry Thai | Sunshine 4 x Gash* 

Thanks for the continued support and enjoy those beans!


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 4, 2020)

I got sunshine, in a bag


----------



## Clarky16 (Dec 4, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Hello, my friend. Thanks for asking.
> We plan to resume some international shipping in January, including Canada.


Thank you JBC. Any idea when the Respect Genetics freebies will be restocked?


----------



## all coco (Dec 5, 2020)

JBC is on point glad to be a new customer


----------



## Blueberry bref (Dec 5, 2020)

When the man sends you this many letters from the alphabet as a freebie; room gets made and beans get soaked.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Dec 5, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> When the man sends you this many letters from the alphabet as a freebie; room gets made and beans get soaked.View attachment 4760794


nice bro good luck man


----------



## JBCSeeds (Dec 7, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> I got sunshine, in a bag


Ain't happy, feeling glad? 




Clarky16 said:


> Thank you JBC. Any idea when the Respect Genetics freebies will be restocked?


Hoping for a restock around 4/20. We will update everyone as soon as we know more. 
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Dec 8, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Big thanks to everyone taking the time to share your feedback!
> 
> A quick heads up for AKBB fans: An *AKBB*new drop and restock, including *Beatrix Choice*, are scheduled for Sunday (12/02), at 7:00 AM (PST)!!
> Included in this drop:
> ...


Interesting, Sunshine 4 is good stuff man.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 8, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


> Interesting, Sunshine 4 is good stuff man.


I have some of those. Admittedly I have seen a ton of beens but those things are huge.

Curious to know what the smoke is like and if anyone has any grow notes.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Dec 9, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I have some of those. Admittedly I have seen a ton of beens but those things are huge.
> 
> Curious to know what the smoke is like and if anyone has any grow notes.


I've grown Sunshine 4 outdoors and liked it very much. Flavor was gassy, buttery, slightly chocolatey flavored, smaller stems(slightly floppy), big buds, produced well. 
I have not had the pleasure of growing any Sunshine 4 AK Bean Brain crosses.

"Gash" I'm assuming is Bhodi's G13Hashplant, it brings compact growth, tighter internodal spacing, good vigor, and lots of frost.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 13, 2020)

Little update on some JBC freebies. Both are 14 days into flower in soil. No complaints about either plant. Knock on wood, but they haven't given me any trouble. I started to mainline the Goji, but it didn't respond well to the first topping, so I took a few lower cuttings and let it grow. I also broke one of the 2 main branches that came from the first topping. Basically I abused this plant and it never missed a beat. I did some lst to get the secondary branches up and let it go. I just squeezed the stem and trained the Gloria into a spiral. 

Respect Genetics - DLA 5 x Goji OG. The fan leaves on this thing are huge!! From tip to tip, they're 8" long. And I'm not talking drunk at the bar 8", these things are legit  


Pistil Positive - Gloria


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2020)

Snow like hell yesterday, told my wife it looked like 8” and went out and measured 5” on the flat. She said “Not quite eight.” Hillbill explained “I am a guy you know.”


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 14, 2020)

Only way you’ll get close to eight with five is to hit it twice!  I meant measure it twice.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Dec 14, 2020)

Good evening, RIU... 

As 2020's end is nearing, JBC would like to extend our gratitude to everyone at RollItUp for such an incredible year. In order to show our appreciation and help celebrate this holiday season, we're hosting a 3-day event exclusive to our RIU crowd. From 4:20 (PM, PST) this evening, through 11:59 PM this Wednesday (12/16), we're offering a 25% discount on our entire website. 

In order to claim your discount, simply enter the coupon code "*THANKSRIU*" at checkout. There is no minimum or maximum order amount to qualify for the discount.

From our family to yours, Merry Christmas and thank you for another amazing year...!


----------



## Romulanman (Dec 14, 2020)

Already made my order. Damn perfect timing!! Black Domina bx, MTF bx3, and Hawaiian Cat Piss v3. Been wanting those 3 for a min now. Thank you JB!!!


----------



## bbxww (Dec 14, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU...
> 
> As 2020's end is nearing, JBC would like to extend our gratitude to everyone at RollItUp for such an incredible year. In order to show our appreciation and help celebrate this holiday season, we're hosting a 3-day event exclusive to our RIU crowd. From 4:20 (PM, PST) this evening, through 11:59 PM this Wednesday (12/16), we're offering a 25% discount on our entire website.
> 
> ...


Thank u


----------



## bbxww (Dec 14, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Little update on some JBC freebies. Both are 14 days into flower in soil. No complaints about either plant. Knock on wood, but they haven't given me any trouble. I started to mainline the Goji, but it didn't respond well to the first topping, so I took a few lower cuttings and let it grow. I also broke one of the 2 main branches that came from the first topping. Basically I abused this plant and it never missed a beat. I did some lst to get the secondary branches up and let it go. I just squeezed the stem and trained the Gloria into a spiral.
> 
> Respect Genetics - DLA 5 x Goji OG. The fan leaves on this thing are huge!! From tip to tip, they're 8" long. And I'm not talking drunk at the bar 8", these things are legit
> View attachment 4767757
> ...


Your dla5 x goji looks to be a Goji leaner.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Dec 14, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU...
> 
> As 2020's end is nearing, JBC would like to extend our gratitude to everyone at RollItUp for such an incredible year. In order to show our appreciation and help celebrate this holiday season, we're hosting a 3-day event exclusive to our RIU crowd. From 4:20 (PM, PST) this evening, through 11:59 PM this Wednesday (12/16), we're offering a 25% discount on our entire website.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your hard work, and great selection.
Now if we could only be so fortunate north of the 49° for such a great deal. Maybe next year.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks for the info! I've heard some good stuff about the Goji, excited to try it. Got a couple cuttings off her in case she turns out special


----------



## bbxww (Dec 14, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU...
> 
> As 2020's end is nearing, JBC would like to extend our gratitude to everyone at RollItUp for such an incredible year. In order to show our appreciation and help celebrate this holiday season, we're hosting a 3-day event exclusive to our RIU crowd. From 4:20 (PM, PST) this evening, through 11:59 PM this Wednesday (12/16), we're offering a 25% discount on our entire website.
> 
> ...


@JBCSeeds strayfox drop tomorrow???


----------



## JBCSeeds (Dec 15, 2020)

bbxww said:


> @JBCSeeds strayfox drop tomorrow???


Thanks for asking, my friend.
We plan to drop new Strayfox gear on Friday at High Noon, Pacific Time.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 17, 2020)

Just received my first order from JBC. Folks, it couldn’t have gone any better.


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 17, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> Just received my first order from JBC. Folks, it couldn’t have gone any better.


Yeah JBC makes it tooo easy lol


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 17, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> Just received my first order from JBC. Folks, it couldn’t have gone any better.


Welcome to first class


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 17, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Yeah JBC makes it tooo easy lol


No lie. Fast fast secure shipping. Can’t say how many freebies because his note said you guys would be upset.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 17, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> No lie. Fast fast secure shipping. Can’t say how many freebies because his note said you guys would be upset.


super sly, bravo


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 17, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> No lie. Fast fast secure shipping. Can’t say how many freebies because his note said you guys would be upset.


As much as you help out other people here,you deserve it brother


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 17, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> As much as you help out other people here,you deserve it brother


Thanks but I’m just kidding. He did right by me though. Especially these Pineapple Fields seeds. They’re usually sold out anywhere you look. Attitude is sold out and they’re asking $40 more. Then add shipping and waiting. Not with JBC. Fantastic service.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Dec 21, 2020)

Respect genetics Goji Fireburst x Big Sur Holy Weed, 5 days into flower, not sure of the sex yet, but sure is a beautiful plant regardless.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 23, 2020)

This is probably the best looking plant ive grown this far, and its a freebie  Starting to get a wonderful sweet fruit smell. DLA5 x Goji og


My other freebie Gloria is looking great as well  


Thanks for the great extras @JBCSeeds


----------



## southend (Dec 28, 2020)

Got my best Christmas today! Thanks for the freebies jb.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Dec 28, 2020)

Update on the Goji Fireburst x BSHW, she's a lady, whoa, whoa whoa, she's a lady!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback, guys! Appreciate everyone taking the time to share/post updates.

Heads up: We've just dropped *Chem 4 x Bag Of Oranges *and restocked some highly sought after @Useful Seeds gear!


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 29, 2020)

gzussaves69 said:


> Update on the Goji Fireburst x BSHW, she's a lady, whoa, whoa whoa, she's a lady!


Congrats on the girl!! Better leave the faucet dripping, frost is on the way


----------



## Pparker88 (Dec 29, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> This is probably the best looking plant ive grown this far, and its a freebie  Starting to get a wonderful sweet fruit smell. DLA5 x Goji og
> View attachment 4776239
> 
> My other freebie Gloria is looking great as well
> ...


i have yet to pop my gloria seeds....but so far, i'm loving my Dracarysand and Schromba grows. vibrant growth, nice and bushy.


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 29, 2020)

Just snagged some banana og x boo I can't wait to run this one


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 29, 2020)

Dracarys could be my spirit animal  Think I'm gonna run that again next.
Gloria is looking good, she's starting to put on some size. Stretched a decent bit. 

Suffered some damage during training, but never skipped a beat. Didnt do any topping, just bent the stem over. Lots of side branches.


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 30, 2020)

I’m about to place my first JBC order


----------



## JBCSeeds (Dec 31, 2020)

Good morning, RIU... 

We will resume shipping to Canada on January 8th! Starting then, you will be able to checkout with a Canadian shipping address. 

Thanks for the continued support and Happy New Year!


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 31, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Just snagged some banana og x boo I can't wait to run this one


I did the same...lol This one is jumping to the front of the line


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 31, 2020)

nuskool89 said:


> I’m about to place my first JBC order


Broke my cherry this morning...lol


----------



## cacco (Jan 4, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RIU
> 
> We will resume shipping to Canada on January 8th!


I miss you


(European user)


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 6, 2021)

I would like to say jbc Is freaking awesome the budshot is useful double diesel


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 6, 2021)

Nice job!!


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 6, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4788614View attachment 4788615I would like to say jbc Is freaking awesome the budshot is useful double diesel


JBC is awesome!


----------



## cbizzle (Jan 6, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4788614View attachment 4788615I would like to say jbc Is freaking awesome the budshot is useful double diesel


SCHWINNNNNNG!!’


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 6, 2021)

I've noticed these pineapple fields make huge colas


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 7, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> I've noticed these pineapple fields make huge colasView attachment 4788965


Chunky ass colas with a sativa buzz, my kinda meds! Is that from Dynasty?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 7, 2021)

So has Jams Bean always been SeedsHereNow?


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 7, 2021)

Bpeace said:


> Chunky ass colas with a sativa buzz, my kinda meds! Is that from Dynasty?


Yes


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 7, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> Yes





Jmass420 said:


> Yes


That's not even the largest cola lol


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 7, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> So has Jams Bean always been SeedsHereNow?


Yes, James Bean runs SHN, always has.
JBC is their sister company.
Both are great options and offer a wide variety of breeders/genetics between them.
I’ve ordered from both companies and have no complaints.
Their customer service is excellent, and they stand by their policies, and products.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 7, 2021)

Are they sisters? James Bean at shn does interviews on dudegrows a lot and I have never heard him plug jbc. He goes by “the real James Bean”. I have wondered about this.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm pretty sure it's the same guy but I wanted to check. How many guys could there be named James Bean that had seed banks? lol


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 7, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Are they sisters? James Bean at shn does interviews on dudegrows a lot and I have never heard him plug jbc. He goes by “the real James Bean”. I have wondered about this.


Yes, definitely sister companies.
I think the reason he always mentions SHN, and not JBC, is to not create confusion.
JBC is a side project, where as SHN, is his main bread and butter.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 7, 2021)

I dont think they're the same person

i think i recall the SHN guy getting upset about someone thinking he was JBC in the past but my memory isnt good

you could always ask @JBCSeeds himself


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 7, 2021)

DLA 5 x Goji OG @ day 39 of flower 


Gloria @ day 35 of flower


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 8, 2021)

In episode 46 of The Pot Cast, featuring James Bean of SHN, he mentions that he is not familiar with AKBB's gear, whereas JBC Seeds sells AKBB's seeds.
I was under the impression that there are two different James Beans.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 8, 2021)

Has anyone grown out saucyballs? It was a freebie and I’m intrigued


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 8, 2021)

By the way, my first order came extremely fast and the service was really great, very responsive. I’m holding out for the next Bohdi drop and will definitely be ordering again. Any word on that btw


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 8, 2021)

Definitely 2 different guys/companies


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 8, 2021)

I’m JB, my son is JC and that’s the JBC team.
Just to be clear...
JBC is in NO WAY associated with any other seed retailer including the one mentioned! 



nuskool89 said:


> By the way, my first order came extremely fast and the service was really great, very responsive. I’m holding out for the next Bohdi drop and will definitely be ordering again.* Any word on that btw*


Thanks for the kind words/feedback. I don't have an ETA but will post here on RIU as soon as I hear.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 8, 2021)

cacco said:


> I miss you
> 
> 
> (European user)


We resume Canadian orders this week and as long as everything goes smooth, we will re-open to Europe, at the end of the month. We will update RIU as soon as we can. Thank you for your support.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 8, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> I’m JB, my son is JC and that’s the JBC team.
> Just to be clear...
> JBC is in NO WAY associated with any other seed retailer including the one mentioned!


My mistake, I was misinformed, I'm sorry.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 9, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> My mistake, I was misinformed, I'm sorry.


Im glad it came up, I been wondering about that for years!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 9, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> My mistake, I was misinformed, I'm sorry.


No worries, my friend.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 9, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Has anyone grown out saucyballs? It was a freebie and I’m intrigued


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 9, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Has anyone grown out saucyballs? It was a freebie and I’m intrigued


Hello my friend,
Here are a few words from a man who has grown that one out, the breeder himself.

Saucyballs 8 to 9 week cultivar that gets super dark green to black with a nice fermented mixed fruit profile. Super frosty with Great yields to boot. I included a couple pics.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 9, 2021)

Thank you for that response that looks really nice! Definitely reminds me of “The Black,” and after looking at its lineage I can’t wait to run it









Saucyballs (Pistl Positive Creations) :: Cannabis Strain Info


She boasts a cinnamon and savory spice with a sweet back end that is sure to please any palate. She does well indoor or out and produces a super heady high that will keep you moving throughout the day...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 10, 2021)

an assortment of plants all from jbc seeds


----------



## Romulanman (Jan 12, 2021)

JBC has a restock on Rare Dankness and its quite a bit. I grabbed a few packs that have been out of stock for a min now. Rare Darkness, Night Terror OG, and Moonshines GTH. They have fems and regs of a few and a new strain or 2.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 14, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> JBC has a restock on Rare Dankness and its quite a bit. I grabbed a few packs that have been out of stock for a min now. Rare Darkness, Night Terror OG, and Moonshines GTH. They have fems and regs of a few and a new strain or 2.


thank you for this! I scooped up some regular GTH #1.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 14, 2021)

Good evening, RIU... 

New gear including *Chocolate Skunk #2 *and *Kosher Tangie S1's* and a restock, from @Useful Seeds *, *will drop Sunday (01/17), at 7:10 AM PST.

Thanks for the continued support and enjoy those beans!


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 15, 2021)

They call her Gloria, but she swings a big stick  


Goji is looking beautiful. Both plants day 45 in flower.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 15, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> I’m JB, my son is JC and that’s the JBC team.
> Just to be clear...
> JBC is in NO WAY associated with any other seed retailer including the one mentioned!
> 
> ...


NONSENSE! I know you are the same people, lol.

I appreciate you stepping in and setting the record straight, apologies for making a wrong assumption.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Jan 15, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> New gear including *Chocolate Skunk #2 *and *Kosher Tangie S1's* and a restock, from @Useful Seeds *, *will drop Sunday (01/17), at 7:10 AM PST.


Any chance we could learn what's being restocked?

Thanks!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 15, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> Any chance we could learn what's being restocked?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for asking, my friend. 

*Double Dipped Strawberries*
*Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel*
*Double D (ECSD x Chocolate Diesel)*
*Chocolate Diesel S1's*


----------



## AlSeedsman (Jan 15, 2021)

Will there be any freebies offered from useful?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 16, 2021)

AlSeedsman said:


> Will there be any freebies offered from useful?



There is no Useful-specific promo but all orders come with some random freebies.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 17, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> There is no Useful-specific promo but all orders come with some random freebies.


Hey @JBCSeeds would it be possible if we picked up 2 packs, could we pick between some of useful's Christmas stuff? And is it still on BOGO?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 17, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Hey @JBCSeeds would it be possible if we picked up 2 packs, could we pick between some of useful's Christmas stuff? And is it still on BOGO?


There is no Useful-specific promo, at the moment, but all orders come with some random freebies!!!


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 17, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> There is no Useful-specific promo, at the moment, but all orders come with some random freebies!!!


For sure! I was eyeing that Banana OG x I-95 from Usefuls, also saw that Goji OG f2, Shoreline x Goji OG, & DLA 5 x Goji OG from respect and got a bit of a chubby!...


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 17, 2021)

where did you see the goji og F2?


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 17, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> where did you see the goji og F2?


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 17, 2021)

is useful the breeder I cant find what your finding?


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 17, 2021)

@JBCSeeds , What's the likelyhood of obtaining and adding Midas and Walker Kush (Rare Dankness) to the menu of offerings?

Much respect.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 17, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> is useful the breeder I cant find what your finding?


Ah, no its under respect genetics exclusive freebies.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 17, 2021)

oh i get it now thnx for the help


----------



## mindriot (Jan 17, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4799440


 The Respect Genetics freebies were from last year, they are long gone now unfortunately


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 17, 2021)

oh snap. day late and a buck short,


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 18, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> @JBCSeeds , What's the likelyhood of obtaining and adding Midas and Walker Kush (Rare Dankness) to the menu of offerings?
> 
> Much respect.


Sorry, man. Just restocked with those guys and those two were not available.



mindriot said:


> The Respect Genetics freebies were from last year, they are long gone now unfortunately


Thanks for posting. This is correct.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 19, 2021)

That's Boot! I'll have to order from Attitude seeds and wait 3+ weeks for my order.
I don't love sending the Brits my money. 
Would rather keep it in the circle.


----------



## Mmcary82 (Jan 19, 2021)

Some of these breeders and their prices for seeds make me laugh.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 26, 2021)

Any word on when the bodhi drop will happen


----------



## Clarky16 (Jan 26, 2021)

Shipping to Canada good now?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 27, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Any word on when the bodhi drop will happen


No word, yet. We will update RIU and our *News Page* as soon as we have a drop date.




Clarky16 said:


> Shipping to Canada good now?


Yes.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 28, 2021)

Getting close to harvesting some JBC freebies  Gloria in the back is smelling like a tropical fruit basket, and DLA5 x Goji OG up front smells like sweet fruity candy. They're on day 69 of flower right now.
Yall don't sleep on Pistil Positive, this strain grew almost as fast as JBC's seeds ship! At 5 weeks of flower it was the big man on campus, next to strains 8 weeks into flower. Never stopped putting on weight, maybe ill call this pheno "ex wife". 
. Not sure exactly who Respect Genetics is, but this Goji plant looks and smells incredible!! The buds are super dense, no way the stems can hold them up. Im pretty sure every single cola from top to bottom, had to be tied/supported. Thanks for the free fire


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2021)

4 Saucyballs have hit the dirt in red Solos. These are contest won beans from JBC. Breeder is Pistil Positive Creations. Three went in with short tails. This is a Applesauce x Deep Chunk.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 30, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 4 Saucyballs have hit the dirt in red Solos. These are contest won beans from JBC. Breeder is Pistil Positive Creations. Three went in with short tails. This is a Applesauce x Deep Chunk.


Should be something interesting in there, the deep chunk seems to be a true breeder.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey @JBCSeeds, if we placed an order on 1/31, does that count us in the February @Useful Seeds drawing? I didn't know we'd have a feb drawing and being that its so close, it would be nice to have my number thrown in that hat, if possible. 

-BD


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 1, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Hey @JBCSeeds, if we placed an order on 1/31, does that count us in the February @Useful Seeds drawing? I didn't know we'd have a feb drawing and being that its so close, it would be nice to have my number thrown in that hat, if possible.
> 
> -BD



Hello, my friend...
Yes. By rule, whenever we pop one of these drawings up, we include purchases from the 3 days prior to the start date.


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 2, 2021)

Wow very cool! I bought 3 packs last Friday. Toss me in there baby!


----------



## kushking920 (Feb 4, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 4 Saucyballs have hit the dirt in red Solos. These are contest won beans from JBC. Breeder is Pistil Positive Creations. Three went in with short tails. This is a Applesauce x Deep Chunk.


Levi is an amazing person pistil positive is truly an amazing breeder


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Feb 5, 2021)

kushking920 said:


> Levi is an amazing person pistil positive is truly an amazing breeder


Agreed, PPC is underappreciated. I am not afraid to run any gear he comes out with.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 5, 2021)

3 saucy balls up in red Solos.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 5, 2021)

Popped some pistilfoot...so far really pretty plants. I appreciate the guys generosity....20 beans in a pack + freebees! Show this dude some love.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 6, 2021)

Good evening, RIU! 

A restock and new freebie list, from *Bodhi*, are LIVE NOW and his new gear will drop tomorrow morning (02/07), at 4:20 AM, PST!

FREEBIE LIST:
*Black Triangle x Strawberry Milk | PNW Hashplant x Snow Lotus | Skunk Hashplant (hs33) - *Outdoor skunk revival #1 *| Chem 91 Skunk VA x OMG | | Mendo Purps x 88G13HP | Forest Queen *(Strawberry Milk x 88G13HP)* | Babylon Buster* (Dread Bread x 88G13HP) *| Lazy Lightning* (Loompa's Headband x 88G13HP) *|* *Womo* (Mother's Milk 31 x Wookie 15)

Thanks for the feedback, continued support, and kind words regarding our freebies.

Enjoy those beans!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2021)

JBC Contest beans to the Viva Towel Sauna, 5 AC/DC Bx from Nor Star.
Going AllIn on the CBD!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Feb 7, 2021)

Insights on 'Blueberry iced cream' from Red eyed genetics? My girls are tight and tasty, but they have virtually no stretch in flower. If they run this way for you, I have got my outdoor stealth plants for spring. It is much easier to camouflage 4' plant than ones that finish at 12' plus. Be well....


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 8, 2021)

Good evening, RIU!  

In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.

*PRIZES:*
1 pack of Goji OG F2 by Respect Genetics
1 pack of Sour D BX (#24) x I95 by Respect Genetics

*RULES:*
Simply make a comment to let us know you'd like to enter.
One entry per household, please.
One winner will be drawn and announced, this Friday (02/12) around 4:20 PM, PST.

Good luck to everyone and from the JBC family to yours, thanks for the continued support!


----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 8, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.
> 
> ...


Hi, I would like to enter, please!
Thank you


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 8, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.
> 
> ...


I'd love to enter. I almost ordered these a few days ago. The webpage is still in up in my browser. But I see they're sold out now. Anyways I was planning on ordering seeds from you guys next time. I like the idea you're in the States and the reviews seem great. You also have some awesome Rare Dankness stuff. I missed out on this one though this time.

Rare Dankness – Starkiller (Skywalker OG x RD2) [FEM] | JBC Seeds


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 8, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.
> 
> ...



Count me in!

Bud tax


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 8, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.
> 
> ...


I'd love to be entered for a chance to win those delightful seeds my good sir.


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 9, 2021)

Enjoy those beans!


----------



## whisperer57 (Feb 9, 2021)

enter me


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 9, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.
> 
> ...


I would like to enter the giveaway, please.
Thank you.


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 9, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.
> 
> ...


I would like to enter, also.


----------



## Rdubz (Feb 9, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.
> 
> ...


I would like to enter please !


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Why not, enter me too please!


----------



## ZezoZose (Feb 9, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.
> 
> ...


Please enter me as well. Thanks.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2021)

5 Norstar AC/DC Bx hit the dirt in red Solos with short tails.

JBC Contest beans.

Thanks


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 9, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 5 Norstar AC/DC Bx hit the dirt in red Solos with short tails.
> 
> JBC Contest beans.
> 
> Thanks


CBD?


----------



## Moflow (Feb 9, 2021)

Sìgn me up. I loves freebies!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> CBD?


AC/DC 22/1 x Deadlights


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

i'm in.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 9, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.
> 
> ...


Many will enter, one will win. I will be counted among the many entered.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Feb 9, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.
> 
> ...


Hi, sign me up please. Love your service!


----------



## kushking920 (Feb 9, 2021)

Sign me up


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 9, 2021)

count me in


----------



## RadicalRoss (Feb 9, 2021)

Just got my seeds from an order earlier! Fastest and easiest experience I've had buying seeds, thanks!

Go ahead and toss me into this contest, can't ever have enough good genetics.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 9, 2021)

Here goes my hat in the ring!


----------



## Mr. Cloud (Feb 9, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.
> 
> ...





JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.
> 
> ...


hi, I would like to enter, Thank you for the opportunity. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Homegrown Hero (Feb 9, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.
> 
> ...


Please enter me in the draw, thank you!


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 9, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.
> 
> ...


I’m all in! been stalking the site for a while this freebie would be perfect deciding factor !


----------



## Lurrabq (Feb 9, 2021)

Count me in please


----------



## jtronic (Feb 9, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.
> 
> ...





JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> A restock and new freebie list, from *Bodhi*, are LIVE NOW and his new gear will drop tomorrow morning (02/07), at 4:20 AM, PST!
> 
> ...


I'd like to enter!
Thanks


----------



## southend (Feb 9, 2021)

I’m in, would like to try Gogi, respect genetics..


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 9, 2021)

Just got word from a friend in the seed business that Barney’s Farm is unable to ship at the moment. Fallout from the raids in the EU last year. 

Hug your American breeders and seed sellers a little closer.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 10, 2021)

Count me in.


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 10, 2021)

Happy Anniversary! Count me In


----------



## 710baker (Feb 10, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.
> 
> ...


I'd be happy to enter, thanks for the chance


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 10, 2021)

innit to winnit

good luck everybody!


----------



## feva (Feb 10, 2021)

Count me in also. thanks so much for the opportunity.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 10, 2021)

I am in as well, thanks.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Feb 11, 2021)

I’d love to enter. Thanks for the service


----------



## pfawcett1 (Feb 11, 2021)

I'd like to Win!


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks for the chance at winning some gear!


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 11, 2021)

Count me in. Would love those beans. My respect freebies were straight fire.


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 11, 2021)

Happy Anniversary count me in.


----------



## Lurrabq (Feb 11, 2021)

Aye, count me in too please!


----------



## The Stand (Feb 11, 2021)

Please enter me in as well. Thanks.


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 11, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Many will enter, one will win. I will be counted among the many entered.


You've watched too much highlander


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 11, 2021)

I’m in!


----------



## mindriot (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm in as well


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Feb 11, 2021)

Is it in yet?!


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 11, 2021)

please enter me in the draw, thanks


----------



## JimmyJackCorn (Feb 11, 2021)

I would like to enter the draw, please.


----------



## HIFLOWER (Feb 11, 2021)

Kindly add me to the drawing!

I just placed an order to try you guys out.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 11, 2021)

HIFLOWER said:


> Kindly add me to the drawing!
> 
> I just placed an order to try you guys out.


I predict you will be pleased.


----------



## HIFLOWER (Feb 11, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I predict you will be pleased.


They had a few pack of Bohdi gear that im after. And I cant miss the chance at Purple Unicorn in the drawing!

I went with Bohdi Super Silver Hashplant and Bohdi Blue Sunshine! STOKED


----------



## Ratfacedivine (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm in for the drawing. Thanks!


----------



## doug420b (Feb 12, 2021)

Please put me in the drawing to


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Oh I am in


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 12, 2021)

Okay I’m gonna say it m...the suspense is killing me who’s the winner


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 12, 2021)

This giveaway is now over. 

Congrats to @TWest65 for winning (PM headed your way)!  

Thanks to everyone for your participation and continued support!


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Congrats to the winner. I only used JBC once recently and it was a pleasure. All stocked up for spring. If I get some stimulus I am in for some autos.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 13, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Insights on 'Blueberry iced cream' from Red eyed genetics? My girls are tight and tasty, but they have virtually no stretch in flower. If they run this way for you, I have got my outdoor stealth plants for spring. It is much easier to camouflage 4' plant than ones that finish at 12' plus. Be well....



So sorry for the delay, my friend. Yes, I hear that one doesn’t stretch as much as some others.
She is a stinky one though.


----------



## rmbdrm (Feb 13, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> I would like to enter, also.


----------



## rmbdrm (Feb 13, 2021)

Sign me up also


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 13, 2021)

rmbdrm said:


> Sign me up also


Too late. Hang in.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Feb 13, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> So sorry for the delay, my friend. Yes, I hear that one doesn’t stretch as much as some others.
> She is a stinky one though.


I've seen 10% stretch at most, there is no stealth for the nose!


----------



## feva (Feb 13, 2021)

congrats @TWest65


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 13, 2021)

Wow for a company to go and like everyone’s post is just awesome!it’s the little things in life I like these guys already @JBCSeeds


----------



## jp68 (Feb 15, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> In order to celebrate our RIU anniversary and say thanks to our RIU crowd, we're hosting a giveaway, this week.
> 
> ...


just saw this .count me in if its not to late. just saw it over


----------



## AaronHernadez (Feb 24, 2021)

Shout out to JBC, after a slight delay by the USPS I got my beans today . Some Cali o black freebies by stray fox too ! Will use again for sure !


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 24, 2021)

Time for my final freebie report  

Gloria by Pistil Positive


Sorry for the low quality pictures. I broke the glass covering my cameras about 2 days after getting a new phone  Pictures really don't do these buds justice.
After drying and curing for a few weeks, they have a strong strawberry banana scent  Great daytime smoke. Buzz hangs around for awhile. Taste great and smokes very smooth. You almost get a hint of cream from the smoke. 
I'm pretty new to growing, this was my 10th plant, 4th harvest, but it was the fastest growing plant ive done so far. It started bulking up early and never let up. Plant was in a 24"x24" area sharing half of a 320 watt fixture with L09 strips, and produced 5oz of dried flower. 
I don't remember the plant giving me a single problem, but I don't remember. alot . Grown in coots mix soil, 10 gallon fabric pot.

DLA 5 x Goji OG


This shit right here is what Katt Williams was talking about. Dense, beautiful, potent nugs. It even looks great ground up, lots of colors throughout the flower. 
The potency and longevity of this smoke is incredible. It comes on like a thick fog, and sets like concrete. Not recommended if you have anything to do that requires physical or mental abilities for a couple hours  Excellent nap starter, if you have in laws visiting, or your boss is fixing to light into your ass 
Good producer. Shared the other half of the 320 watt L09 fixture with Gloria in a 2x2 area. 4 oz dried. Very dense nugs, they probably take up about 1/3 less space in jars than Gloria does. Fruity smell/taste and great bag appeal. They were the stickiest plant in the tent by far. 10 Gallon fabric pot with coots mix soil. 
I hope Respect Genetics releases this strain for purchase!!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Feb 25, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Time for my final freebie report
> 
> Gloria by Pistil Positive
> View attachment 4836436
> ...


That sounds nice. I just popped some Gloria beans this morning. Ya got me more than a little stoked! Thanx..


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2021)

These 3 Saucyballs in veg have very wide leaves and short stout stems, similar to Sour Bubble and NL I have had in the past. Won’t top these as I do most. No deficiencies here and will go to flower tent shortly.

NorStar AC/DC Bx 4/5 look good early with narrow leaves. Limey green in color, removing mutant runt.

All contest beans from JBC.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 25, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Time for my final freebie report
> 
> Gloria by Pistil Positive
> View attachment 4836436
> ...


i concur that his goji freebies are probably all excellent


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 25, 2021)

I already know in 20 years, when kids are smoking shit grown in outer space or something, they'll never believe how good this shit is


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 25, 2021)

I still got a headbanger crossed with goji Gon dig into them next run


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Feb 25, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> I still got a headbanger crossed with goji Gon dig into them next run


 I just found a 5 pack of Jack Herrer x Goji OG. Now I'll have to find some space to squeeze them in. Where there's a will... There's probably a dead guy. Peace


----------



## jp68 (Feb 25, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> I just found a 5 pack of Jack Herrer x Goji OG. Now I'll have to find some space to squeeze them in. Where there's a will... There's probably a dead guy. Peace


From what i saw crosseed to the bbhp the sativa crosses should be scary as hell


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 7, 2021)

Hey @JBCSeeds, is the @Useful Seeds raffle still happening today?


----------



## gzussaves69 (Mar 7, 2021)

Didn't get the nutes dialed in on this one, but she has rewarded me with some fine flowers anyway! Goji Fireburst x Big Sur Holy Weed, JBC freebie from Respect genetics. 81 days


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 8, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Hey @JBCSeeds, is the @Useful Seeds raffle still happening today?


All February raffle winners have been notified by email. Thanks and have a great day.

Thanks to everyone for the feedback and updates!


----------



## Mangrowves (Mar 13, 2021)

Do you all ship with in the United States


----------



## Drumminghead (Mar 13, 2021)

Mangrowves said:


> Do you all ship with in the United States


Yes


----------



## ebcrew (Mar 14, 2021)

My first time using JBC. It was a pleasure. Super easy to deal with. They emailed me within 10 minutes of ordering. Looking forward to dealing with JBC in the future.

I picked up some:

Exotic Genetix - Lip Smacker (Sherb x S&C)
Red Eyed Genetics - Arctic Grape (Purple Urkle x EC Cookies)

Whatever freebies I receive, i think exotic had a freebie.

First time using these genetics too, im super hyped to start them.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 14, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> My first time using JBC. It was a pleasure. Super easy to deal with. They emailed me within 10 minutes of ordering. Looking forward to dealing with JBC in the future.
> 
> I picked up some:
> 
> ...


 Good luck, but you won't need it. JBC is super fast, friendly, accurate and will make you happy. That Arctic grape sounds real nice, I want that one myself, but I'm already sitting on too many beans. Do not worry about me, I seem to make beans disappear ... Good Growing...


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 14, 2021)

Haha yup that Artic Grape had my eye too. I'm sure there's plenty more so let us know how those work out.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 14, 2021)

For those who love the stinkiest of strains he’s got Pineapple Fields in stock. Get them while you can! Dynasty Genetics.


----------



## ebcrew (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks JBC! Just received my first order!


----------



## Fast Money (Mar 18, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> For those who love the stinkiest of strains he’s got Pineapple Fields in stock. Get them while you can! Dynasty Genetics.


I just flipped my first Dynasty girls, Shishka Blues. I’m hoping their genetics is as good as I’ve been told.


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 18, 2021)

I was so close to getting something blue from Dynasty, I'd really like to try some Huckleberry  I had great success with a freebie from Pistil Positive, so I grabbed some of their gear this time. Also picked up Sweet Thing from Archive, and finally got the Clusterfuck from AK  I've been wanting some Thunderfuck since it rocked my world almost 20 years ago 
Just got back from reinforcing my mailbox, and installing a heat shield. The rockets they ship with at JBC come in hot and fast!


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 19, 2021)

What was the 4/20 sale like last year, I forget? Im curious because im tempted to buy some of moscas gelato strains now


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 19, 2021)

I wouldn't wait if they have something you want


----------



## hillbill (Mar 19, 2021)

Saucyballs 
21 days in flower tent
All Indica looking
Minimal branching-short-minimal spacing between bracts 
Strong stem and round buds
Contest Bean from JBC 
Thanks


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 19, 2021)

Fast Money said:


> I just flipped my first Dynasty girls, Shishka Blues. I’m hoping their genetics is as good as I’ve been told.


Any photos available? I am sitting on a pack myself. Tried a seed or two a while back and neither germinated.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 19, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> I wouldn't wait if they have something you want


That pretty much goes for any seed bank at any time. But especially since several more states have gone legal rec or medical in addition to this damned pandemic. I’ve never seen so many places out of stock on so many strains.


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 19, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> That pretty much goes for any seed bank at any time. But especially since several more states have gone legal rec or medical in addition to this damned pandemic. I’ve never seen so many places out of stock on so many strains.


Yeah its crazy how fast a strain will disappear. I don't even look at seeds if I don't have the money right then, just leads to disappointment


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 20, 2021)

My wife says that if I don't quit buying seeds, she's gonna leave . I'm sure gonna miss her!...


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 20, 2021)

Sh


Rozgreenburn said:


> My wife says that if I don't quit buying seeds, she's gonna leave . I'm sure gonna miss her!...


 More seeds and some strange, living the high life my friend!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Mar 28, 2021)

Hey, RIU... 

It's that time of year, again! Our *420 Sale* will start on 04/02 and run through 04/23 - details here: *https://www.jbcseeds.com/4-20-sale/ *

Just a reminder that your exclusive RIU discount code will work for sale items up to 20% off but it's not valid for items on sale for more than 20%.

Thanks for the continued support!


----------



## Cblasenak (Mar 30, 2021)

Do you guys sell just femanized seeds as well or just regular?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 30, 2021)

Cblasenak said:


> Do you guys sell just femanized seeds as well or just regular?


It depends on the breeder. Go to the site & check out Useful, Rare Dankness, Strayfox, Exotic, Mosca, & Katsu. Look for the ones that say [FEM] in the name.


----------



## mindriot (Mar 30, 2021)

Cblasenak said:


> Do you guys sell just femanized seeds as well or just regular?


 He has a link for all his fems. https://www.jbcseeds.com/feminized/


----------



## Warpedpassage (Apr 1, 2021)

Any idea on crickets n cicada restock? Which lines can we expect to be restocked? Thanks


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 1, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Hey, RIU...
> 
> It's that time of year, again! Our *420 Sale* will start on 04/02 and run through 04/23 - details here: *https://www.jbcseeds.com/4-20-sale/ *
> 
> ...


Can't wait, it'll be my first purchase through your site - one thing I'm wondering however, is I noticed your inventory is mostly out of stock for the breeders I'm interested in (Bodhi, Rare Dankness, some others). Are you planning on a restock for the 4/20 sale or are we sort of stuck with the current inventory? 

Thanks!


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 1, 2021)

Hashishh said:


> Can't wait, it'll be my first purchase through your site - one thing I'm wondering however, is I noticed your inventory is mostly out of stock for the breeders I'm interested in (Bodhi, Rare Dankness, some others). Are you planning on a restock for the 4/20 sale or are we sort of stuck with the current inventory?
> 
> Thanks!








Drops and Restocks | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 1, 2021)

Good morning/evening, RIU... 

Just a heads up: a restock and some new gear, from *AK Bean Brains*, including *OG Chocolate Thai,* will drop Saturday (04/03), at 12:00 PM (High Noon), PST!



Warpedpassage said:


> Any idea on crickets n cicada restock? Which lines can we expect to be restocked? Thanks


We expect Crickets and Cicada to restock, Monday. The following 3 were the only ones they have available:
*Citrus 25*, *Silk Road,** Dinosaur Cookies*.

Thanks for asking.




Hashishh said:


> Can't wait, it'll be my first purchase through your site - one thing I'm wondering however, is I noticed your inventory is mostly out of stock for the breeders I'm interested in (Bodhi, Rare Dankness, some others). Are you planning on a restock for the 4/20 sale or are we sort of stuck with the current inventory?
> 
> Thanks!


We are expecting several restocks during the 3 week *4/20 Sale*, including *Rare Dankness*.

Thank you.


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks TWest, didn't see that in the menu and cheers JBC, I'll keep an eye open!


----------



## hotrodharley (Apr 1, 2021)

New Mexico going legal. You folks better stock up. Not joking. NY and NM at the same time?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 1, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> New Mexico going legal. You folks better stock up. Not joking. NY and NM at the same time?


I can hear the sounds of west coast growers in OK pulling up stakes lol


----------



## hotrodharley (Apr 1, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I can hear the sounds of west coast growers in OK pulling up stakes lol


And Texas cops smacking their lips. No state income taxes guarantee revenue by pot.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 1, 2021)

Another successful JBC order.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 2, 2021)

Good morning, RIU... 



URL: https://www.jbcseeds.com/4-20-sale/


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm such a junky I woke up this morning ready with notes of what I wanted and backups like a draft board. Awesome deals going on and will prob make another grab when Useful lands. Maybe some more AKBB tmrw who knows lol. Today I picked up:

Vashon- Moby Grape, Durban Kush (I was beat to that Uber Diesel)
Pistol Positive- Twang Twins, Grodd Squad, Gloria, Lusus Naturae
KOS- Cindy 99, Chunky Cherry Thai, Pink candy
Norstar- Monkey Bizness
Mosca- Rager (G41xStardawg) fem


----------



## Xsan (Apr 2, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Hey, RIU...
> 
> It's that time of year, again! Our *420 Sale* will start on 04/02 and run through 04/23 - details here: *https://www.jbcseeds.com/4-20-sale/ *
> 
> ...



This is pretty impressive I must say, good for you guys! I have done three orders with you and not an issue at all. Planning on another one closer to the holiday lol


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 3, 2021)

Xsan said:


> This is pretty impressive I must say, good for you guys! I have done three orders with you and not an issue at all. Planning on another one closer to the holiday lol


Thanks for the kind words. Enjoy those beans. 




Warpedpassage said:


> Any idea on crickets n cicada restock? Which lines can we expect to be restocked? Thanks


@Warpedpassage our Crickets and Cicada restock will hit tomorrow morning, at 7:10 AM, PST.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Apr 3, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Enjoy those beans.
> 
> 
> 
> @Warpedpassage our Crickets and Cicada restock will hit tomorrow morning, at 7:10 AM, PST.


Thanks brother. I already placed an order for some relic and ak gear. Im wondering if its ok to combine orders in one and not pay multiple shipping charge? 
Thanks for the wicked 420 sale, it is appreciated.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 4, 2021)

Warpedpassage said:


> Thanks brother. I already placed an order for some relic and ak gear. Im wondering if its ok to combine orders in one and not pay multiple shipping charge?
> Thanks for the wicked 420 sale, it is appreciated.


You bet.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 4, 2021)

Anymore Strayfox coming in during the sale? The Anarchy Hashplant went out of stock on me before I could check out on Friday. Ha. That’s the one I really wanted too, of course.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 4, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Anymore Strayfox coming in during the sale? The Anarchy Hashplant went out of stock on me before I could check out on Friday. Ha. That’s the one I really wanted too, of course.


I don't expect any but I'll check with him to be sure and let ya know, if it changes.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 4, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> I don't expect any but I'll check with him to be sure and let ya know, if it changes.


Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 5, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Anymore Strayfox coming in during the sale? The Anarchy Hashplant went out of stock on me before I could check out on Friday. Ha. That’s the one I really wanted too, of course.


I was watching the Christmas Toddy, but by the time I checked the site Friday evening I was too late.


----------



## hotrodharley (Apr 5, 2021)

The last thing I need is any more seeds. Sale or no. Plus we got hammered with a record snowstorm this weekend and I’d have to dig myself out to get to the post office and mail off payment. 

So of course I’m patting myself on the back for buying just one pack of seeds!!!! For now.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 7, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I'm such a junky I woke up this morning ready with notes of what I wanted and backups like a draft board. Awesome deals going on and will prob make another grab when Useful lands. Maybe some more AKBB tmrw who knows lol. Today I picked up:
> 
> Vashon- Moby Grape, Durban Kush (I was beat to that Uber Diesel)
> Pistol Positive- Twang Twins, Grodd Squad, Gloria, Lusus Naturae
> ...


You know anything about the Moby Grape? Got a pack with my last order, couldnt find much info about it.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 7, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> You know anything about the Moby Grape? Got a pack with my last order, couldnt find much info about it.


No sorry Idk about it. It just looked good to me too. It says grape pie x vashon kush #13. I grabbed a pack of their VK on my second order as it looked awesome as well. I had 4 seeds of it as freebies too so 14 will be enuf to hunt thru.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 7, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> No sorry Idk about it. It just looked good to me too. It says grape pie x vashon kush #13. I grabbed a pack of their VK on my second order as it looked awesome as well. I had 4 seeds of it as freebies too so 14 will be enuf to hunt thru.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 8, 2021)

JBC sent me a box today. First time for that lol. 2 orders in one with 16 strains including freebies. JB hooked it up phat!! That lunch bag looked/felt like it had a real lunch in it


----------



## Warpedpassage (Apr 8, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Enjoy those beans.
> 
> 
> 
> @Warpedpassage our Crickets and Cicada restock will hit tomorrow morning, at 7:10 AM, PST.


One final question for you when you get the chance. Any ideas if there will be a dynasty restock soon, especially during the sale? In particular, hoping for the Huckleberry v5.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi @JBCSeeds ,

I am wondering if you know if, and can share whether or not Dream Axis will be available as a freebie in the upcoming Bodhi restock?

Many thanks.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 10, 2021)

Warpedpassage said:


> One final question for you when you get the chance. Any ideas if there will be a dynasty restock soon, especially during the sale? In particular, hoping for the Huckleberry v5.


We expect a Dynasty and Relic restock, on Monday, but unfortunately Huckleberry V5 will not be restocked as it was not available.




crisnpropa said:


> Hi @JBCSeeds ,
> 
> I am wondering if you know if, and can share whether or not Dream Axis will be available as a freebie in the upcoming Bodhi restock?
> 
> Many thanks.


Sorry, my friend, I am not sure exactly what freebies will be offered with the Bodhi restock, yet.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 10, 2021)

Good morning/evening, RIU! 

Just a heads up: we will be restocking and dropping some @Useful Seeds gear, Tuesday (04/13) at 7:10 AM, PST!


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 10, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning/evening, RIU!
> 
> Just a heads up: we will be restocking and dropping some @Useful Seeds gear, Tuesday (04/13) at 7:10 AM, PST!


Sweet! Been constantly checking, because I wasn’t sure when it would be. Ha.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 13, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning/evening, RIU!
> 
> Just a heads up: we will be restocking and dropping some @Useful Seeds gear, Tuesday (04/13) at 7:10 AM, PST!


Awesome info, thanks for the great deals! Are you guys restocking Dynasty's Pineapple Fields during this current sale by any chance? I'd love to pick up a pack, if not I'll take a look at the other choices.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 14, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Awesome info, thanks for the great deals! Are you guys restocking Dynasty's Pineapple Fields during this current sale by any chance? I'd love to pick up a pack, if not I'll take a look at the other choices.


Sorry, my friend... We just restocked with Dynasty and that one was not available.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 14, 2021)

Snagged seven Useful packs from JBC for cheap. Great deals! Got lucky and snagged two packs from the old drop someone must‘ve not paid for or something. Stoked to snag the Double Dipped Strawberries and Chem 4 x BOO. JBC is super quick to respond and get everything taken care of. Refreshing when compared to GLO. Ha.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 14, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Sorry, my friend... We just restocked with Dynasty and that one was not available.


I missed the Dynasty drop and was looking for Blue Heron V2. Did that get restocked and then sold out?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 14, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I missed the Dynasty drop and was looking for Blue Heron V2. Did that get restocked and then sold out?


No. That one was not available for restock.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 14, 2021)

JBC ships stuff out super quick. Ordered yesterday and my seeds were at the post office within 24 hours. Good stuff there for sure. Thanks!


----------



## Twohi4h (Apr 15, 2021)

Maybe someone can give me a suggestion on what to order from JBC. I'm looking to find something comparable to the Blissful Wizard 32 which is my favorite strain to grow so far.

I'm looking for a Indica dominate strain that has a kush taste...( earthy, cream citrus ?). hard to exactly say what kush taste like.
Any insight would be great.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 16, 2021)

Twohi4h said:


> Maybe someone can give me a suggestion on what to order from JBC. I'm looking to find something comparable to the Blissful Wizard 32 which is my favorite strain to grow so far.
> 
> I'm looking for a Indica dominate strain that has a kush taste...( earthy, cream citrus ?). hard to exactly say what kush taste like.
> Any insight would be great.


Since Blissful Wizard 32 is mainly a Cookies cross, you might want to check out Exotic Genetics, they have a lot of Cookie crosses.
AK Bean Brains (AKBB) has a GSC x Northern Lights 1 cross that might hit the spot, too.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 16, 2021)

Twohi4h said:


> Maybe someone can give me a suggestion on what to order from JBC. I'm looking to find something comparable to the Blissful Wizard 32 which is my favorite strain to grow so far.
> 
> I'm looking for a Indica dominate strain that has a kush taste...( earthy, cream citrus ?). hard to exactly say what kush taste like.
> Any insight would be great.


There are so, so many things in that kush ballpark, from so many breeders... it's tough to single one thing out. I'd consider crosses with Triangle Kush... she makes greatness all over the place. Bubba Kush. "Pure Kush" cuts, and any of the Chemdog cuts (more gassy than creamy with the chems maybe) would make great parents too. Good luck!


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 16, 2021)

I grew out a Gloria by Pistil Positive that had a creamy floral taste. Ive heard of one or two of their other strains having a creamy flavor from members on here. Check out the Pistil Positive thread.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 16, 2021)

Ordered on Tuesday and had my seeds today with a nice freebie pack. Thanks JBC! Seeds come in a box too. GLO has crazy low prices, but I think I’d rather pay extra and get everything handled smoothly. Couldn’t be happier with my transaction with JBC. Thanks again!


----------



## ebcrew (Apr 16, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Ordered on Tuesday and had my seeds today with a nice freebie pack. Thanks JBC! Seeds come in a box too. GLO has crazy low prices, but I think I’d rather pay extra and get everything handled smoothly. Couldn’t be happier with my transaction with JBC. Thanks again!


Same here bro. Id rather pay a little more for JBC. They are super quick to ship out, and if you have any problems he'll get back to you within minutes, not days or weeks. Thats worth it for me.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 16, 2021)

Freebies too! Ha. Always nice to get a free pack of something you’re actually interested in growing out.


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 16, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> Same here bro. Id rather pay a little more for JBC. They are super quick to ship out, and if you have any problems he'll get back to you within minutes, not days or weeks. Thats worth it for me.


Don’t forget about the 10% off code riu10


----------



## hillbill (Apr 16, 2021)

I think I’ve missed that on multiple orders


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 16, 2021)

I have yet to remember ever! lol


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 16, 2021)

JBC is the best. I've by far spent the most money with his seedbank. JB is on point 24/7. Sometimes I'll whip an order to him at 3am and he kicks back email with invoices mad fast. Does he sleep? Who knows? He ships beans like a motherfucker tho.

I also forgot the code the first 3 times. I haven't forgot since


----------



## jp68 (Apr 16, 2021)

Question on the kashmir used in the mango biche x kashmir freebie that dissapeared . Is this the kashmir azad used in the probe series or another kashimir im unaware of?


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 16, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> JBC is the best. I've by far spent the most money with his seedbank. JB is on point 24/7. Sometimes I'll whip an order to him at 3am and he kicks back email with invoices mad fast. Does he sleep? Who knows? He ships beans like a motherfucker tho.
> 
> I also forgot the code the first 3 times. I haven't forgot since


Does he sleep? Hell I'm wondering if he's human  I've sent orders at crazy hours myself, within minutes I've got confirmation. It's like the Waffle House of seed banks


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 17, 2021)

Another amazing experience with JBC. Had my way with an AKBB splurge and got hooked up with a pack of bodhi's (Chem 91 Skunk va x OMG) and some Gorilla Grodd (Gorilla Glue x Sin City Kush) F2's from Pistil Positive. Plus the AKBB 5 pack freebies were around 7-8 seeds instead.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 18, 2021)

Fast Money said:


> I just flipped my first Dynasty girls, Shishka Blues. I’m hoping their genetics is as good as I’ve been told.


Have you had any issues with germination?
My pack of seeds seem hard as petrified rocks..


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 19, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Another amazing experience with JBC. Had my way with an AKBB splurge and got hooked up with a pack of bodhi's (Chem 91 Skunk va x OMG) and some Gorilla Grodd (Gorilla Glue x Sin City Kush) F2's from Pistil Positive. Plus the AKBB 5 pack freebies were around 7-8 seeds instead.


Adding another, just stocked up on some AKBB gear and it showed up in less than a week after I made payment.

Thanks JB!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 20, 2021)

JBC is BOGO on BODHI.
Ordered:
Cherry Lotus
Soul Mate
Freebies:
Pinball Wizard 
Babylon Buster


----------



## GeneBanker (Apr 20, 2021)

hillbill said:


> JBC is BOGO on BODHI.
> Ordered:
> Cherry Lotus
> Soul Mate
> ...


I pulled on
Eternal sunshine
Bing
Freebies 
Lazy lightning
Lavender Jack

and I decided to pull on
Dj Shorts breeders choice #4

JBC is really fast thanks good sir


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Apr 21, 2021)

GeneBanker said:


> I pulled on
> Eternal sunshine
> Bing
> Freebies
> ...


That's reassuring! Just placed a couple orders with them and am expecting shipping on the first today! Katsuseeds, Bubbas sis, and Rare dankness StarKiller. Got a pack of bodhi two days ago just to make sure id get the 420 promo, went for the Space cake, And lazy lightning as the freebie. Very excited for the bodhi genetics as well. I grew out some Goji Og 7ish Years ago under some high quality(for the time) leds and a Ceramic MH and man that was my best grow by far. Just getting back into it now after all that time and am PUMPED! I was interested in the Dj short stuff in search of a premier blueberry, but the breeders choices seemed like they'd be for people actually breeding and that's not me. Please correct me if I'm wrong on that.


----------



## GeneBanker (Apr 21, 2021)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> That's reassuring! Just placed a couple orders with them and am expecting shipping on the first today! Katsuseeds, Bubbas sis, and Rare dankness StarKiller. Got a pack of bodhi two days ago just to make sure id get the 420 promo, went for the Space cake, And lazy lightning as the freebie. Very excited for the bodhi genetics as well. I grew out some Goji Og 7ish Years ago under some high quality(for the time) leds and a Ceramic MH and man that was my best grow by far. Just getting back into it now after all that time and am PUMPED! I was interested in the Dj short stuff in search of a premier blueberry, but the breeders choices seemed like they'd be for people actually breeding and that's not me. Please correct me if I'm wrong on that.


It says in the description that it’s a good building block, and an enjoyable finished product. I plan on testing both


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Apr 21, 2021)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> That's reassuring! Just placed a couple orders with them and am expecting shipping on the first today! Katsuseeds, Bubbas sis, and Rare dankness StarKiller. Got a pack of bodhi two days ago just to make sure id get the 420 promo, went for the Space cake, And lazy lightning as the freebie. Very excited for the bodhi genetics as well. I grew out some Goji Og 7ish Years ago under some high quality(for the time) leds and a Ceramic MH and man that was my best grow by far. Just getting back into it now after all that time and am PUMPED! I was interested in the Dj short stuff in search of a premier blueberry, but the breeders choices seemed like they'd be for people actually breeding and that's not me. Please correct me if I'm wrong on that.


I just harvested a bubba's sis, really nice!


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Apr 21, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> I just harvested a bubba's sis, really nice!


When its feminized is it just one pheno or are there multiple phenos? Never grown feminized gear before.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 21, 2021)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> When its feminized is it just one pheno or are there multiple phenos? Never grown feminized gear before.


It's no different than regular seeds as far as pheno variation... depends on the genes in the cross. If it's a self-pollinated plant (S1), you'll get a lot of phenos that are _similar_ to the mother, but even then you'll get some different ones... again depending on the genetic background.


----------



## hilltopbud (Apr 21, 2021)

Just got an order in before the sale is over. Had to pick up some Rare Dankness Scott's OG Fem, and a pack of Useful Chocolate Diesel Fem. Sounded like good ones to try after my first grow that I just started which is Rare Dankness GTH #1. Can't wait.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Apr 21, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It's no different than regular seeds as far as pheno variation... depends on the genes in the cross. If it's a self-pollinated plant (S1), you'll get a lot of phenos that are _similar_ to the mother, but even then you'll get some different ones... again depending on the genetic background.


That is very good to hear!! I would much rather be getting some randomization from beans. It seemed like there was a good bit of hate on feminized beans years ago when I was first getting started, haven't seen that as much which is nice. Thanks again JBCSEEDS for sharing the love


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 21, 2021)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> That is very good to hear!! I would much rather be getting some randomization from beans. It seemed like there was a good bit of hate on feminized beans years ago when I was first getting started, haven't seen that as much which is nice. Thanks again JBCSEEDS for sharing the love


I think the fear of fems has faded over time. There are still many people who just like the idea of "doin' it" the classic way and believe it might make a difference in vigor and health and "magic" factors, and a lot of seed makers simply don't see the incentive to screw around with the extra techniques, but I think most people consider them a solid, safe way to go if they're tested (just like regs). I go both ways... not sure personally. The regs give you easy seed-chucking potential, but the fems give a breeder a chance to see the female potential in both parents. Pros and cons.


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 21, 2021)

hilltopbud said:


> my first grow that I just started which is Rare Dankness GTH #1.



Wait your first grow is GTH #1? That’s a pretty hardcore strain to start with flower wise. Amazing high though 

My GTH came from jbc earlier this year in 2 days. Crazy fast shipping. Not a pack I’ve popped yet though, too much Bodhi gear in front


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 21, 2021)

hillbill said:


> JBC is BOGO on BODHI.
> Ordered:
> Cherry Lotus
> Soul Mate
> ...


I got mountain temple, Williams Wookie, and sunshine queen with freebies of Sundance, lavender Wookie and pinball wizard


----------



## TWest65 (May 4, 2021)

Decided to run one of the two Respect Genetics packs I won in JBC's RIU anniversary giveaway. These are 5 seeds per pack... but look what dropped out of the Sour D BX (#24) x I-95 pack...

Even though there wound up being 10 seeds in this particular pack, I'm still only gonna run 5. lol
I'll post some pics when there's something worth seeing.


----------



## GrassBurner (May 4, 2021)

I'm jealous!! The DLA 5 x Goji OG was incredible


----------



## Jimmyjett (May 5, 2021)

Can anyone tell me speed of delivery with jbc. Wanting to get some rare dankness seeds from them. Currently getting my seeds in about ten days from making order with current bank I use but they don’t have the rare dankness seeds I want


----------



## CloudHidden (May 5, 2021)

Jimmyjett said:


> Can anyone tell me speed of delivery with jbc. Wanting to get some rare dankness seeds from them. Currently getting my seeds in about ten days from making order with current bank I use but they don’t have the rare dankness seeds I want


FWIW, they shipped my stuff about three days after they received my payment. IIRC, that's been the timeframe both times I ordered from them.


----------



## GrassBurner (May 5, 2021)

My seeds travel 3/4 of the way across the country, and have never taken more than 5 days from payment to my mailbox. Usually it's about 3


----------



## hillbill (May 5, 2021)

Done orders for years and JBC will get em to you fast, always.


----------



## GeneBanker (May 5, 2021)

My delivery got stopped dead in its tracks last Monday and hasn’t moved. JBC was quick to get them out but they have yet to move. Hopefully USPS is just really behind. If they got swooped I hope JBC can work with me on new ones


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 5, 2021)

GeneBanker said:


> My delivery got stopped dead in its tracks last Monday and hasn’t moved. JBC was quick to get them out but they have yet to move. Hopefully USPS is just really behind. If they got swooped I hope JBC can work with me on new ones


Had the exact same thing happen with an order from another bank. Took three days to get here and sitting in the post office since Saturday.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 5, 2021)

Jimmyjett said:


> Can anyone tell me speed of delivery with jbc. Wanting to get some rare dankness seeds from them. Currently getting my seeds in about ten days from making order with current bank I use but they don’t have the rare dankness seeds I want


They're as good as it gets with getting the packages out their door FAST. The postal service is out of their control, of course, but they do seem to ship from a good hub-ish location where the postal service gets them right out of the northwest fast too. Great company!


----------



## Romulanman (May 5, 2021)

JB is the man. No worries there.


----------



## GrassBurner (May 5, 2021)

He's the Chuck Norris of seed banks. His seeds come at you like a 350mph spin kick


----------



## Jimmyjett (May 5, 2021)

GeneBanker said:


> My delivery got stopped dead in its tracks last Monday and hasn’t moved. JBC was quick to get them out but they have yet to move. Hopefully USPS is just really behind. If they got swooped I hope JBC can work with me on new ones


I remember when I used to order from over seas. I had an order sit at Chicago Customs for over a month before it was processed. Of course this isn’t an issue that you should have


----------



## Headgrinder (May 7, 2021)

GeneBanker said:


> My delivery got stopped dead in its tracks last Monday and hasn’t moved. JBC was quick to get them out but they have yet to move. Hopefully USPS is just really behind. If they got swooped I hope JBC can work with me on new ones


Dont worry, the USPS sometimes just takes forever lately. IMO 99% no swoopage, just slow mail. JBC is the best so I'm sure your covered.


----------



## Headgrinder (May 8, 2021)

I noticed Respect Genetics freebies are finally back. No joke, the goji crosses last year were some of the best I've ever tried. RG can pick those parents. AWESOME!!! (I have to throw out some props, cause they were seriously stellar)


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 11, 2021)

I had my order from JBC in hand within 3 days of payment.


----------



## TugthePup (May 12, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> I had my order from JBC in hand within 3 days of payment.


3 days for me as well. Very happy with the freebies!


----------



## GrassBurner (May 12, 2021)

The DLA 5 x Goji OG was incredible


----------



## GeneBanker (May 12, 2021)

So after three weeks M.I.A I received my package of beans today. The post office went through it and sent it to me anyway which is amazing. I was excited for all the packages but my heart sunk when I thought I wasn’t getting my dj short #4 Mix.

Update. Got my youngest kids down and a chance to go through my package. I received all my beans and JB even set me one extra freebie of Gorilla Grodd reg seeds!!! Thanks JBC!


----------



## Romulanman (May 14, 2021)

Restock of some Useful gear on JBC that I just noticed.


----------



## jake.bake (May 15, 2021)

i just ordered a pack of seeds and the package seems to have stopped in "Cashmere, Washington" for the last couple of days which is nowhere near its final destination. anyone dealt with something like this? or is JBC seed based out of washington? any help would be appreciated thanks guys.


----------



## GeneBanker (May 15, 2021)

jake.bake said:


> i just ordered a pack of seeds and the package seems to have stopped in "Cashmere, Washington" for the last couple of days which is nowhere near its final destination. anyone dealt with something like this? or is JBC seed based out of washington? any help would be appreciated thanks guys.


That’s where mine stopped. Sat for three weeks and arrived in a new package with the old one in it. The tracking number will prob break and not update again. I have my beans in hand and it still says arriving late.


----------



## GrassBurner (May 15, 2021)

I am pumped about the new Respect Genetics drop!! Last years freebie turned out to be some of the best smoke I've ever had. Packed a punch and looked like jewels in the jar


----------



## BigRed469 (May 15, 2021)

JBC is based out of Washington. Cashmere is where I mailed my money order and I got my beans a few days later plus freebies


----------



## Funkentelechy (May 16, 2021)

jake.bake said:


> i just ordered a pack of seeds and the package seems to have stopped in "Cashmere, Washington" for the last couple of days which is nowhere near its final destination. anyone dealt with something like this? or is JBC seed based out of washington? any help would be appreciated thanks guys.


Yeah JBC is based out of Washington. The USPS is in a state of serious disarray, so lots of packages are getting held up longer than they would normally. JBC is super quick but the USPS sucks right now. You will get your package.


----------



## mindriot (May 16, 2021)

it seems pretty random- sometimes I get my package within 3 days, other times it gets stuck somewhere for a week. They eventually show up.


----------



## JBCSeeds (May 17, 2021)

If anyone is having issues with delivery please shoot me an email [email protected]


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 17, 2021)

mindriot said:


> it seems pretty random- sometimes I get my package within 3 days, other times it gets stuck somewhere for a week. They eventually show up.


Same here. JBC does their part (packing and shipping) with the quickness...USPS, not so much.


----------



## jake.bake (May 17, 2021)

got my beans! moonshine's ghost train, ready for this winter season (hawaii) , thanks everyone for the info lol


----------



## Romulanman (May 17, 2021)

My brother used to work for the PO for a long time. Most of those people work really hard to get those packages out and they work 10 hr days, 6 days a week. He told me his schedule and wanted to get me a job there. I said fuck that, yall work too hard lol. Dejoy really did a number on that place tho. USPS will be back to normal when they get that fuck head out. If I remember correctly those packages were delivered on time over 92% of the time. After Dejoy I saw something in the 70s. I wouldn't doubt it even lower than that now.


----------



## hillbill (May 17, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> My brother used to work for the PO for a long time. Most of those people work really hard to get those packages out and they work 10 hr days, 6 days a week. He told me his schedule and wanted to get me a job there. I said fuck that, yall work too hard lol. Dejoy really did a number on that place tho. USPS will be back to normal when they get that fuck head out. If I remember correctly those packages were delivered on time over 92% of the time. After Dejoy I saw something in the 70s. I wouldn't doubt it even lower than that now.


----------



## Jet ski (May 17, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RIU!
> 
> Please help us welcome Exotic Genetix to the JBC family! We will be dropping Exotic's newest line today at high noon (12:00 PST).
> 
> ...


Looking real tasty


----------



## SmokeAL0t (May 17, 2021)

sdd420 said:


> I got mountain temple, Williams Wookie, and sunshine queen with freebies of Sundance, lavender Wookie and pinball wizard


Hey bromigo, can you please shoot me a PM. Just tried but settings blocked me.


----------



## Funkentelechy (May 17, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> My brother used to work for the PO for a long time. Most of those people work really hard to get those packages out and they work 10 hr days, 6 days a week. He told me his schedule and wanted to get me a job there. I said fuck that, yall work too hard lol. Dejoy really did a number on that place tho. USPS will be back to normal when they get that fuck head out. If I remember correctly those packages were delivered on time over 92% of the time. After Dejoy I saw something in the 70s. I wouldn't doubt it even lower than that now.


 Exactly!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 18, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> My brother used to work for the PO for a long time. Most of those people work really hard to get those packages out and they work 10 hr days, 6 days a week. He told me his schedule and wanted to get me a job there. I said fuck that, yall work too hard lol. Dejoy really did a number on that place tho. USPS will be back to normal when they get that fuck head out. If I remember correctly those packages were delivered on time over 92% of the time. After Dejoy I saw something in the 70s. I wouldn't doubt it even lower than that now.


The fact that I can get somebody to hand pick up a letter from my house and hand deliver it my daughters house in NY for less than fifty cents is pretty effin amazing. I have a lot of respect for the work they do and think they incredibly under appreciated.


----------



## Gro-n-again (May 18, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> The fact that I can get somebody to hand pick up a letter from my house and hand deliver it my daughters house in NY for less than fifty cents is pretty effin amazing. I have a lot of respect for the work they do and think they incredibly under appreciated.



Our appreciation is expressed via Cadillac healthcare plans and very generous pensions. Sewer drain cleaners and plumbers are under appreciated, along with thousands of other non .gov jobs. Jobs that folks choose to pay the toll for.

That .50 letter delivery is subsidized 6 ways from Sunday....not a .50 delivery fee.

The postal service is now just an arm of the NSA, spying and collecting info on each of us. Its the Patriot act delivery service now.


----------



## CloudHidden (May 19, 2021)

Hey @JBCSeeds. I've ordered from you a couple of times and have been happy with the results. I was wondering if there are any plans to add additional payment options such as Paypal and CashApp? Cheers.


----------



## JBCSeeds (May 19, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> Hey @JBCSeeds. I've ordered from you a couple of times and have been happy with the results. I was wondering if there are any plans to add additional payment options such as Paypal and CashApp? Cheers.


Please email [email protected] for business related inquiries. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2021)

Hey thanks man! I appreciate that 


colocowboy said:


> That’s one way to get your music out there!
> It’s good, got and old school techno vibe!


----------



## GrassBurner (May 22, 2021)

What a community we have!! I've met a lot of cool people here, and was lucky to find JBC Seeds in the beginning. When it comes to beans, I've only known top notch service  Running a business at such a high standard takes a lot of effort and long hours. Thanks for all the hard work JBC!!
Last year I got a freebie from Respect Genetics, with an order from JBC. It turned out to be an incredible plant. I shared some pics and a brief conversation with Respect. That was sometime last year. Not long ago, Respect hit me up and said he had a gift for me. He sent it to JBC, who mailed it to me (and even gave me tracking info) on his own dime. 2 days later, I open the mailbox, and find this inside my package


I have been reading the descriptions of the freebies, and was pretty stoked that I was gonna get a pack of fire, whichever he sent me. I always wondered what it felt like to win the lottery, and now I know 



I can't describe how awesome this is!!! Im nobody special, just a regular dude who is incredibly handsome and charming  But seriously, we all know the work that goes into making seeds. Plus all the labor to harvest, separate, package, and label all those little bastards. On top of that, he made a rad custom package to put it all in!! Im grateful for his dedication and selflessness. I like to see good people do good, and I hope his status in this industry reflects all that he does.  I'm off to plant more seeds, I'll keep yall updated!!


----------



## nuskool89 (May 26, 2021)

Finally snagged a pack of Night Terror OG. Brings my RD collection to a grand total of TWO strains 
(GTH#1 also from JBC)

Everything else in the paid for vault, is Bodhi 

I do have some blue sunshine (blue dream x ssdd) I wonder what a night terror og (blue dream x RD#1) cross would produce?


----------



## Gro-n-again (May 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Finally snagged a pack of Night Terror OG. Brings my RD collection to a grand total of TWO strains
> (GTH#1 also from JBC)
> 
> Everything else in the paid for vault, is Bodhi
> ...



Rare dankness is fire


----------



## jp68 (May 27, 2021)

Respect/JBC hooked it up thats for sure with those packs . Thanks again! Throwing the outdoors outside along with mango biche x kashmir to see what survives in my part of the world


----------



## nuskool89 (May 29, 2021)

I cannot express my amazement as to how fast JBC gets you your gear. Ordered WEDNESDAY, in mailbox FRIDAY. Unbelievable service. Why anyone Stateside would use anything besides JBC or GLG is beyond me

Thanks for the BB #3 x 1979 Christmas tree bud too! After seeing the picture of that male, now I wish I had more than 5!


----------



## FlipHip3 (May 31, 2021)

Always happy with every JBC order i've made. Finally got in on some Bodhi gear with the buy one get one, also these new freebies are looking fire as well. Happy to get my hands on some of that CTB in some form. And the Sour D "55" on Respect Genetics IG looked fucking killer, like dude said above, wish i had more than 5


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 6, 2021)

Warpedpassage said:


> Any idea on crickets n cicada restock? Which lines can we expect to be restocked? Thanks


The Crickets n Cicada's restock should be this Tuesday (Jun 8 ), at 12:00 PM PDT:

*Bubbleghan *(Purple Afghani x M10 Afghani) 
*Ghandaddy *(GDP x M10 Afghani) 
*Light of Venus* (Urkle x PHK/Kabul Kush) 
*Brood X *(Sensi Star x Lazy Dog)
*Pterodactyl *(Airborne G13 x NL2/NL5)


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 28, 2021)

Grabbed the Tranquil Choc and the Chem 4 x Choc D. GG4/Choc D x 1979 CTB was the freebie I chose that comes with 2 pack purchase of Useful.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jun 28, 2021)

GG4/Chocolate D x 1979 CTB sounds fire!


----------



## Xsan (Jun 28, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> GG4/Chocolate D x 1979 CTB sounds fire!



Yeah no shit man, just when I was thinking I might not jump on this restock lol


----------



## bythekasiz (Jun 28, 2021)

Thanks for posting about the Useful ctb freebies. I didn’t realize they were out. Happy to see all the goods being shared around. I hope you guys have as much fun running those as I did making them! Feel free to tag me or post them in the Useful thread. I’d love to see them.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 1, 2021)

Good evening, RIU.. 

Just a heads up regarding our July raffles:


*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*July Site-Wide Raffle: *For every $50.00 spent in the month of July, you will receive an entry into the drawing for:
*Goji OG* (Nepali OG x Snow Lotus) *| Sunshine Daydream *(Bubbashine x Appalachia) *| Black Triangle *(Triangle Kush x 88G13HP) *| White Sunshine *(The White x SSDD) *| Acapulco Gold *(Vintage Nierika Trust) *| Black Light Fantasy *(Mendo Purps x PU F3)
Six winners will be chosen. First chosen gets first choice, then second, etc.
Winners will be notified (via email) on or around August 6th!

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*July AKBB Raffle: *For every pack of AKBB purchased in July, you will receive an entry into the drawing for:
*Devil's Club Indica* (freezer beans) *| RKS Deepchunk x Super Skunk | Big Skunk x NL1*
Three winners will be chosen. First chosen gets first choice, then second, etc.
Winners will be notified (via email) on or around August 6th!

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Thanks for the continued support. Good luck to all who enter and ENJOY THOSE BEANS!


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 1, 2021)

Christmas Tree Bud crosses from Respect Genetics cruising right along  Waiting for their sips to open and they'll get their hulk on. Back 2 are Floor Mix, Middle is a Horchata, and the front 2 are Blackbird #3
Shout out to @Useful Seeds for the stud


----------



## jbcCT (Jul 10, 2021)

JBC is the best. I haven't used anyone else in half a decade.


----------



## pine boy (Jul 11, 2021)

I just got my first order from JBC. quick and with great communication...
More to come I'm sure


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

i love ur banner. i know it works and it makes me sad humans are so brainwashed by the govt thinking western medicine will save them.
haha!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jul 14, 2021)

Good morning, RIU... 

In an effort to bring you the finest of genetics, we have added two new members to the JBC seeds family! One that needs no introduction and one that is making his debut with us!

We expect to add Mephisto Genetics to the lineup, next week.

We also expect to drop Grape Stomper BX3, from Legendary Genetics, next week. He's new on the scene so give him a follow @legendary.genetics

We will keep you updated with an exact drop date/time on our *News Page!*

Thanks for the continued support and ENJOY THOSE BEANS!


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 14, 2021)

Pistil Positive had a drop at JBC too. Ive been super impressed with the 2 plants I flowered out. I know its not a large sample size, but of the 15-20 plants ive flowered out, PP seems to be the fastest. They transition to flower quick, and never slow down. Ive got a Wishbone @ week 6, and it has the most enticing sweet tropical fruit smell


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 19, 2021)

Just picked up my Mephisto gear from the JBC drop just now! Looks like they’re flying off the shelves. I’ve wanted to try Mephisto for a while and am happy to see JBC carrying them now, as if it’s not JBC or GLG, I don’t need it.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 19, 2021)

JBC is great, probably 10 or more orders, never a disappointment, always freebies and super fast service. I'd never hesitate to buy seeds from them, Respect...


----------



## mile.high (Aug 3, 2021)

Ordered a couple bodhi packs, but I'm actually most excited about the 3 reg freebie I got from Useful seeds, (Chem D x Chocolate Diesel) x 1979 xmas tree. Weird because they had exactly the bodhi beans I was looking for. These were on top of the bodhi freebie and a "breeders floor mix" pack that sounds like there's 50 seeds in it when you shake it.

Has anyone run these before? Didn't see much with a quick search. 

Will definitely order from again


----------



## smokey0418 (Aug 4, 2021)

Thought mine was full too, but I’m very happy with 6 in the tube along with the silicon pack.
There is info on the site in regards to what they could be, lol, too many.
My first and most definitely not the last order. 
Exceptional service.


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 7, 2021)

Here to tell you that the Sex Magic by Vashon is one kickass strain. These have outgrown 7 other strains. Happy growers that take topping, supercropping and shaping like champs. I’m going to have to check more of his offerings. Get Sex Magic at JBC.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Aug 7, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Here to tell you that the Sex Magic by Vashon is one kickass strain. These have outgrown 7 other strains. Happy growers that take topping, supercropping and shaping like champs. I’m going to have to check more of his offerings. Get Sex Magic at JBC.


Just did a couple rounds with Green Space Monkey from Vashon, bought a few more crosses too.


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 7, 2021)

gzussaves69 said:


> Just did a couple rounds with Green Space Monkey from Vashon, bought a few more crosses too.


These things just took off. Great bud development. Very pleased and they were freebies! JBC one of only 3 I deal with anymore.


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 18, 2021)

JBC seeds Dynasty and Relic promo:
For every two packs of dynasty or relic gear purchased in a single transaction, you will receive a free regular 10 pack of *Grapefruit Web X Ringo’s Gift f4*!

Also from JBC Seeds...
Dynasty and Relic drop/restock this Friday at Noon Pacific time.

Dynasty - New:
*Oregon Silver Lemon 
Llama Berry *
Still 4 *Orange Tart* left from the drop Aug 6 drop

Dynasty - Restock:
*Megafauna
AlpenGlow 
Huckleberry Meringue 
Huckleberry Diesel v2
Huckleberry Punch
Lime Berry Mega 
Moose & Lobsta v2*

Relic - one time release:
*G13/Haze F3*

If you haven't checked Relic in a while there is still some new gear available from the Aug 6 drop:
*Goosebay Blueberry X Grapefruit F2 
Thunderfruit 
Cherry Vanilla Cheese*


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 19, 2021)

His page is not functioning. Went to check availability on something and it’s not right.


----------



## smokey0418 (Aug 19, 2021)

the icons are missing this afternoon, but if I click on approx area were they once were , it will send me, bohdi, then dynasty useful was about 3rd rare dankness maybe 4th.


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 19, 2021)

It wouldn’t even do that. I’ve had to do that before.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 19, 2021)

Yesterday I clicked on where the Vashon logo was and up came Vashon beans just like always


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 20, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Yesterday I clicked on where the Vashon logo was and up came Vashon beans just like always


Are your arms long enough so that you can pat yourself on the back?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2021)

Maybe since the logo was gone, like they may have parted ways. Not a big deal.


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 25, 2021)

THE NEW *BODHI* DROP IS SCHEDULED FOR THIS FRIDAY (08/27), AT 12:00 PM (HIGH NOON), PST!!!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Aug 27, 2021)

Good evening, RIU... 

With our upcoming Bodhi drop (in 30 minutes), we will have an exclusive JBC freebie and we are offering it to our RIU customers.

The freebie is* Persian Delight x Kashmir.*

This offering will be very limited and available only while supplies last... limited to one pack per customer.

To request an exclusive freebie pack, just list Persian Delight x Kashmir in the freebie section, when you place your order, as well as your RIU handle. These will not be listed on the website and we will notify everyone, here, when we run out of them. If you place an order and list these freebies and we run out of them, we will notify you via email.

Thanks for the continued support and enjoy those beans!


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 27, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU...
> 
> With our upcoming Bodhi drop (in 30 minutes), we will have an exclusive JBC freebie and we are offering it to our RIU customers.
> 
> ...


Is this a part of the normal Buy 2 Get 1 or separate?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 27, 2021)

CRASH


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 27, 2021)

Yes hella crash but I’m trying to support my two favorite banks today! Fingers crossed


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 27, 2021)

I been trying for the last half hour


----------



## JBCSeeds (Aug 27, 2021)

The Bodhi drop has been rescheduled for tomorrow morning at 7:10 AM, PST. The restock is live whenever the site comes back up.

Sorry for any inconveniences and thanks for the patience.


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 27, 2021)

What's the background lineage of * Persian Delight x Kashmir. *Just out of sheer curiosity?? I tried looking it up on Google and didn't really see nothing.


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 27, 2021)

Persian Delight aka DLA 6


----------



## JBCSeeds (Aug 28, 2021)

The new *Bodhi *drop is live now!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Aug 28, 2021)

All the JBC exclusive limited Bodhi freebies have been spoken for.
They are no longer available.
Thanks guys for your continued support and enjoy those beans!!!


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 28, 2021)

Damn It!! I'm Always Too Late for the party


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 2, 2021)

Emergency flower. This is a Sex Magic by Vashon from JBC. The third of 3 freebies and despite being regular all popped female. It’s in week 6 of flower. If you are a Chemdawg fan then look no further. Buds are heavy and hard. Smells like the cleaning supply section at the store.

Yes that’s a gate to keep kids out of rooms. Don’t judge me.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Sep 23, 2021)

The new *AK Bean Brains* drop is live, now, with a new set of freebies!

Thanks for the continued support and enjoy those beans!


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 23, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> The new *AK Bean Brains* drop is live, now, with a new set of freebies!
> 
> Thanks for the continued support and enjoy those beans!


aaaaaand continued support complete


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2021)

Contest beans, 6 Banana Buster (Pistl Positive), 3 LuLu (Vashon) have hit the Viva Towel Sauna! 

Any recommendations on AKBB gear, especially older simple strains like NL stuff? Stable? Strong?


----------



## sdd420 (Sep 26, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Contest beans, 6 Banana Buster (Pistl Positive), 3 LuLu (Vashon) have hit the Viva Towel Sauna!
> 
> Any recommendations on AKBB gear, especially older simple strains like NL stuff? Stable? Strong?


Nl5 Haze is great I’m close to finishing it along with DTHF which is floppy and viny like I would guess Thai is. I also loved the Oaxacan it was definitely old school stuff


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 26, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Contest beans, 6 Banana Buster (Pistl Positive), 3 LuLu (Vashon) have hit the Viva Towel Sauna!
> 
> Any recommendations on AKBB gear, especially older simple strains like NL stuff? Stable? Strong?


Went with the nl5 bx and the 907 blue genes


----------



## topzozzler (Oct 14, 2021)

JBC do you happen to have any xmas 79 beans left over? Im trying real hard to get some of those beans, I haven't had a pine smelling strain in a long time.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Oct 15, 2021)

topzozzler said:


> JBC do you happen to have any xmas 79 beans left over? Im trying real hard to get some of those beans, I haven't had a pine smelling strain in a long time.


Sorry my friend we don’t have any available at this time but we are currently giving away some Christmas tree bud crosses from useful seeds as freebies with all orders.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 15, 2021)

The new Purple Pez by Dynasty looks damned fine. I’ll be ordering soon.


----------



## Sativadomi (Oct 16, 2021)

Jbc seeds thx for covering a true Stoner moment, literally put the wrong shipping addy on my order and didn't catch that shit until it shipped. You covered it and had my seeds in my hands the very next week my dude. You're pure class my friend.


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 16, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> The new Purple Pez by Dynasty looks damned fine. I’ll be ordering soon.


Did you mean Periwinkle Pez, sir?
I didn't see a Purple Pez listed under Dynasty.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 16, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> Did you mean Periwinkle Pez, sir?
> I didn't see a Purple Pez listed under Dynasty.


Indeed I did. My predicting text completed what I’ve been writing about for a month. Thanks!!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Oct 21, 2021)

Good morning, RUI 

The following new gear, from *Strayfox*, is live now:

*7 Unicorns* (Double Unicorn x 7 Ghosts) [FEM], *Pillow Surfing *(Pure Kush x Hollywood Pure Kush) [FEM], *Platinum Pound Cake *(London Pound Cake x Platinum S2) [FEM], *Milano 91 *(Blackberry Milano x Chemdog 91 SKVA) [FEM], *Hollywood Triangle* (Triangle Kush x Hollywood Pure Kush) [FEM], *Sour Diesel Daydream *(Sour Diesel x SSDD) [FEM], *Geo Thermal* (Tahoe Alien 6 x Project 007) [FEM], *Hollywood Ghosts* (Hollywood Pure Kush x 7 Ghosts) [FEM], *100 Rackz *(Tresdawg x 7 Ghosts) [FEM],* North Indian Kush Cake *(North Indian Red Skunk x LA Kush Cake) [FEM], *Alien’s & Milk *(Tahoe Alien 4 x Angels Milk) [FEM], * 7 Marshmallows *(Black Marshmallow x 7 Ghosts) [FEM],*Cherry Racer *(High Mac x 88 Cherries) [FEM],* Iraqi Banger *(Tresbanger x Iraqi 66) [FEM], *Marshmallow Hashplant* (Black Marshmallow x PNW Hashplant) [FEM], * 88 Kush *(88 Cherries x Hollywood Pure Kush) [FEM], *LA Girlz *(LA Kush Cakes x Project 007) [FEM], *Amber Peach *(Angels Milk 17 x Peaches N Chem),*Teks Little Angel *(Willydog x Angel’s Milk), *Blueberry Milk *(Mothers Milk 31 x Blueberry),*Chemmy Blues *(Chemdog 4 x Blueberry Temple),*North Indian Bakery *(North Indian Skunk x Iraqi),*Red Skunk HP *(Iraqi Red Skunk x PNW HP – 88G13 HP), *Black GMO *(GMO x Afghani Black Skunk), *Tahoe and Blueberries *(Tahoe OG x Blueberry Milk), *Milky Haze *(White Haze x Angel Milk)! 

Thanks for the continued support and enjoy those beans!


----------



## Failmore (Oct 21, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RUI
> 
> The following new gear, from *Strayfox*, is live now:
> 
> ...


Any recommendations on a sativa dom day smoke?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Oct 22, 2021)

Failmore said:


> Any recommendations on a sativa dom day smoke?


Chemmy Blues looks like the most sativa dominant of the bunch, I might suggest that one.


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 22, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Chemmy Blues looks like the most sativa dominant of the bunch, I might suggest that one.


JBC I've been struggling between Raredankness' Ghost Train Haze and Moonshine Haze. You decide for me lol...


----------



## JBCSeeds (Oct 22, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> JBC I've been struggling between Raredankness' Ghost Train Haze and Moonshine Haze. You decide for me lol...


Ghost Train Haze.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 22, 2021)

Just topped then up potted 3 Vashon LuLu free contest beans in veg. Excellent root development and all are similarly bushy and wide leafed. Good vigor and the new hot mix will get em ready for flower tent.


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 22, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RUI
> 
> The following new gear, from *Strayfox*, is live now:
> 
> ...


Do you know what pure kush cut stray used for pillow surfing?
Does stray make the seeds himself? I heard his brother now makes the seeds.


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 22, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Ghost Train Haze.


Order placed my friend. Thanks!!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Oct 28, 2021)

Thegermling said:


> Do you know what pure kush cut stray used for pillow surfing?
> Does stray make the seeds himself? I heard his brother now makes the seeds.


It seems like I read it was the Suge cut.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Oct 28, 2021)

Thegermling said:


> Do you know what pure kush cut stray used for pillow surfing?
> Does stray make the seeds himself? I heard his brother now makes the seeds.



Hey man, hope all is good.

The cut he used in that one is:
Pure Kush Suge cut _via Bodhi via Caleb-Nspecta_

I know he had some help while he was moving but he definitely has his hands on everything my friend.


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 28, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Order placed my friend. Thanks!!


GTH came today. Thanks @JBCSeeds


----------



## JBCSeeds (Nov 1, 2021)

Good morning/evening, RIU... 

Just a quick heads up for our most recent drawing:

*JBC November Raffle: * For every $50.00 spent in the month of November, you will receive one entry into the drawing for a chance to win one of the following hard-to-find packs:

*Pineapple Fields*, from Dynasty Genetics* | Devil's Club Indica *(Freezer beans, from 1990), from AKBB* | RKS - Deep Chunk x Super Skunk*, from AKBB* | Waco-NL1 x 07 Querkle*, from AKBB* | Orange Wookie x 88G13HP*, from Bodhi

There will be five winners drawn on or about December 5th. Winners will be notified by email. The 1st name drawn will get 1st choice, 2nd will get second choice, etc.

Good luck and thanks for the continued support!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Nov 22, 2021)

Good morning/evening, RIU...  

Our annual *Green Friday Sale* is live, now! 
(https://www.jbcseeds.com/green-friday/)

Just a heads up - the RIU discount code is valid on all sale items up to 20% off.

Happy holidays and enjoy those beans!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 22, 2021)

Do you have any indication whether the Zap from bodhi is limited stock or will there be plenty?
Thanks


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 22, 2021)

When is the new drop scheduled for?


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 23, 2021)

Any idea if Dynasty is still planning to drop some Pineapple Fields this fall?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Nov 24, 2021)

Warpedpassage said:


> Do you have any indication whether the Zap from bodhi is limited stock or will there be plenty?
> Thanks


Hello there.. Hope all is well.
Zap is limited but not as limited as most of his limited gear. We ordered plenty and it will not be limited to one pack per customer.




Tiflis said:


> When is the new drop scheduled for?


The Green Friday Sale is live now.




hotrodharley said:


> Any idea if Dynasty is still planning to drop some Pineapple Fields this fall?


Yes. Dynasty still plans to release more Pineapple Fields next year.



Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 24, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> We also expect to drop Grape Stomper BX3, from Legendary Genetics, next week. He's new on the scene so give him a follow @legendary.genetics


Has anyone bought these and popped them yet? They are at a somewhat acceptable price now for me and I love sum grape terps. The description says its a worked line so it gives me hope that it lives up to it. I've never heard of this company albeit they are new as JBC stated. Any info would be cool.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 25, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Has anyone bought these and popped them yet? They are at a somewhat acceptable price now for me and I love sum grape terps. The description says its a worked line so it gives me hope that it lives up to it. I've never heard of this company albeit they are new as JBC stated. Any info would be cool.


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Nov 27, 2021)

Good morning, RIU... 

The following new gear, from Bodhi, is now live:

*Metal Haze Preservation* AND **Zap* (Oaxacan x Vietnamese x Thai)!

_* First official release of Medicine Mountain Sativa Research Center! _


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 27, 2021)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good morning, RIU...
> 
> The following new gear, from Bodhi, is now live:
> 
> ...


Not seeing it on the webpage.


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 27, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Not seeing it on the webpage.


They're there...among the Sold Out strains


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 27, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> They're there...among the Sold Out strains


Damn


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 4, 2021)

JBC is legit. Purchased a handfull of stuff from akbb, they threw in extra freeibies... fast shipping.. discreet, simple payment options


----------



## hillbill (Dec 5, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> JBC is legit. Purchased a handfull of stuff from akbb, they threw in extra freeibies... fast shipping.. discreet, simple payment options


I have used JBC for a while now, very happy with these folks. There are a few that do as well as JBC, none do better.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 5, 2021)

Just got my AKBB order along with some Lucky Lime x 1979 Xmas Tree Bud freebies, about to place another order soon. I wish I could grow them as fast as I can buy them lol


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 5, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> Just got my AKBB order along with some Lucky Lime x 1979 Xmas Tree Bud freebies, about to place another order soon. I wish I could grow them as fast as I can buy them lol


Cool, I have a couple of packs of AK4way coming and would love to see that as a bonus freebie, fingers crossed.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 5, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Cool, I have a couple of packs of AK4way coming and would love to see that as a bonus freebie, fingers crossed.


99% sure I saw a post a page or 2 back that said all orders would be coming with Xmas Tree crosses. That AK4way is def on my list. I just got the Romulan BX with Mother of Berries promo. Which AKBB promo did you get with yours?


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 5, 2021)

I want to see all these AKBB grows, you guys got some great stuff!. I think my AKBB order from JBC arrives tomorrow. I agree with the others, just a great bank to deal with, very responsive to questions too.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 5, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> 99% sure I saw a post a page or 2 back that said all orders would be coming with Xmas Tree crosses. That AK4way is def on my list. I just got the Romulan BX with Mother of Berries promo. Which AKBB promo did you get with yours?


II think I went with the A1 Testarosa x Deathstarosa and ??? from the AKBB freebie list but the order is scheduled to be mailed Monday and I can report back when it shows up.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 11, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> II think I went with the A1 Testarosa x Deathstarosa and ??? from the AKBB freebie list but the order is scheduled to be mailed Monday and I can report back when it shows up.


I did pick that freebie and the Americana BX...and got the Useful Chem Cookie Trip X '79 Xmas Tree freebie to boot.


----------



## Polyuro (Dec 15, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Any idea if Dynasty is still planning to drop some Pineapple Fields this fall?


Check JBC my man. Hope it not too late. The fields of pineapple are for sale!


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 15, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Check JBC my man. Hope it not too late. The fields of pineapple are for sale!


I've got mine but I'm texting people who have been trying to pry mine away from me. Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 15, 2021)

The Pineapple Fields are gone now, but there are still Lava Field packs left.

Pineapple Fields = Kali Snapple X Ms. Universe
Lava Fields = (Kali Snapple X Pineapple Kush) X Ms. Universe


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 15, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> The Pineapple Fields are gone now, but there are still Lava Field packs left.
> 
> Pineapple Fields = Kali Snapple X Ms. Universe
> Lava Fields = (Kali Snapple X Pineapple Kush) X Ms. Universe


Says Starship is the mama for Lava Fields. Is that KS X Pineapple Kush?

I see that it is. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 18, 2021)

From JBC's Drops and Restocks page...

WE EXPECT ANOTHER RESTOCK OF *PINEAPPLE FIELDS, *FROM *DYNASTY*, TO DROP AT 7:10 AM, PST, ON TUESDAY 12/21.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 19, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> From JBC's Drops and Restocks page...
> 
> WE EXPECT ANOTHER RESTOCK OF *PINEAPPLE FIELDS, *FROM *DYNASTY*, TO DROP AT 7:10 AM, PST, ON TUESDAY 12/21.


For people looking for skunky stinky potent bud here it is. 2008 Dope Cup winner for Best Sativa and for Best Terpenes.


----------



## The GreenBastard (Dec 19, 2021)

I grabbed the Lava Fields. Prof said on IG that it's basically a purple pineapple fields with a shorter flowering time. Sounds good to me.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 19, 2021)

The GreenBastard said:


> I grabbed the Lava Fields. Prof said on IG that it's basically a purple pineapple fields with a shorter flowering time. Sounds good to me.


It's on my list.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 21, 2021)

Pineapple Fields in stock! Move it or lose it. Dynasty Genetics.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 21, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Pineapple Fields in stock! Move it or lose it. Dynasty Genetics.


Do you think it will be available next month? Please say yes..


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 21, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> Do you think it will be available next month? Please say yes..


No. They won't be available by weeks end. However I understand their Lava Fields also has some killer genetics. My next Dynasty purchase.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 21, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> No. They won't be available by weeks end. However I understand their Lava Fields also has some killer genetics. My next Dynasty purchase.


RIU10 not working anymore?

EDIT: nvm

The _RIU10_ code will work on sale items up to 20% and will not work on items on sale for more than 20%. Hope this clears things up


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 21, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> RIU10 not working anymore?
> 
> EDIT: nvm
> 
> The _RIU10_ code will work on sale items up to 20% and will not work on items on sale for more than 20%. Hope this clears things up


$90 is a bargain. For real. If I didn't already have an unopened pack I'd be all over one.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 21, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> $90 is a bargain. For real. If I didn't already have an unopened pack I'd be all over one.


Picked some up on your reccomendation, probably going to make these suckers my first grow of 2022!


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 21, 2021)

Ordered. I gotta stop buying seeds. Is there a support group?


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 21, 2021)

I snagged a pack of pineapple fields - I hope it lives up to the hype. First Dynasty pack so let’s see what happens


----------



## Romulanman (Dec 21, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> Ordered. I gotta stop buying seeds. Is there a support group?


Its insane. I've ordered seeds over 30 times this year. I think it was about 20 orders in April alone. I need help...


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 21, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> Ordered. I gotta stop buying seeds. Is there a support group?


I'll join if there is! I haven't popped my pack and I'm ordering Lava Fields.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 21, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Its insane. I've ordered seeds over 30 times this year. I think it was about 20 orders in April alone. I need help...


Yea I am def in that boat. In the words of Joe Exotic, "I will never financially recover from this" lol. We got legal in July with a 4 plant limit, though I've grown a couple in years past. I just started buying seeds in July and I have well over 40 strains already, and I expect to have more with the freebies for the orders that are still out. I just made a list and it kind of messed me up. There are a lot of freebies on the list though, and I made 2 *really* good trades a couple weeks ago... But I def need to chill the fuck out and limit myself to 1 pack a month or something. The list of stuff I still want to get is pretty big. I honestly wish more breeders sold 5 packs. 

I think it was the sudden exposure to almost anything I'd ever want to grow & smoke being so readily available that made it easy to rack up seeds. Being somewhat impulsive when it comes to these sales doesn't help either, and the FOMO hits kind of hard when a lot of GOOD stuff is only around for a limited time, and you have to grab it while you can if you want it (looking at you, Pineapple Fields lol). All in all I'm happy that I have what I have, that I will be able to grow plenty of good weed in the years to come, and be able to hook my friends up with quality clones & seeds. I'm also positive that one day I will be able to legally grow more than 4. NO RAGRETS!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> Ordered. I gotta stop buying seeds. Is there a support group?


JBC, GLG, DCSE, North Atlantic Seed Company


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 22, 2021)

Like I don't have enough seeds you bastards!! I guess I didn't have anything Pineapple in the vault. Merry Christmas Grassburner


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 22, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Like I don't have enough seeds you bastards!! I guess I didn't have anything Pineapple in the vault. Merry Christmas Grassburner


Sold Out! Again and already.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 24, 2021)

What a Christmas Eve!! Opened my mailbox, and along with my seeds, was my sweet new hoodie  Santa himself couldn't have delivered these beans faster  Thanks to JBC Seeds and @hotsteppasupply, it's gonna be a great Christmas!!


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 25, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> What a Christmas Eve!! Opened my mailbox, and along with my seeds, was my sweet new hoodie  Santa himself couldn't have delivered these beans faster  Thanks to JBC Seeds and @hotsteppasupply, it's gonna be a great Christmas!!
> 
> View attachment 5053380


You're gonna love the Pineapple Fields. Doing a seed run for my IBL Durban or my tent would be filled with PF already.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 25, 2021)

My neighbor "You're sure it's safe to send cash to JBC?"

Told him I do and never had a problem. He ordered for the first time last week. He'll be a regular customer now.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 25, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> My neighbor "You're sure it's safe to send cash to JBC?"
> 
> Told him I do and never had a problem. He ordered for the first time last week. He'll be a regular customer now.


I always use P**P** with JBC. Def sent cash to a bunch of other places during these sales. The only one I'm really worried about is my order from Serious Seeds. Hoping it actually makes it to my house lol


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 25, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> I always use P**P** with JBC. Def sent cash to a bunch of other places during these sales. The only one I'm really worried about is my order from Serious Seeds. Hoping it actually makes it to my house lol


I send cash via Priority Mail. To Baked Beans Seeds too. These two sellers rock.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 25, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> I send cash via Priority Mail. To Baked Beans Seeds too. These two sellers rock.


I was supposed to look for something on Baked Beans but I cant remember what. I mailed off orders to Headie Gardens, RockyMountainHigh719, GLG, and Serious Seeds this go around.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 25, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> I was supposed to look for something on Baked Beans but I cant remember what. I mailed off orders to Headie Gardens, RockyMountainHigh719, GLG, and Serious Seeds this go around.


Tell Josh at Baked Beans that the crew from Nenana recommended him. Trust me he'll know you know someone who knows.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 25, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Tell Josh at Baked Beans that the crew from Nenana recommended him. Trust me he'll know you know someone who knows.


Hell yea will do!


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 25, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> What a Christmas Eve!! Opened my mailbox, and along with my seeds, was my sweet new hoodie  Santa himself couldn't have delivered these beans faster  Thanks to JBC Seeds and @hotsteppasupply, it's gonna be a great Christmas!!
> 
> View attachment 5053380


Did you order the Pineapple Fields, and get the Grape Stomper BX3 as a freebie, or was it part of your order?


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 25, 2021)

Ordered the Pineapple Fields, Grape Stomper was a freebie


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 25, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Ordered the Pineapple Fields, Grape Stomper was a freebie


Hella nice freebie. He gave me Sex Magic by Vashon. Popped 3 and all 3 were female. Gave 2 away. All 3 produced heavily and were easy keepers.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 25, 2021)

I have had some _excellent _freebies from JBC  The DLA 5 x Goji OG from Respect Genetics is in my top 3, got jars full from a killer harvest right now. Ive ran it twice now, plan on running it again. Respect hooked me up with an insane amount of Christmas Tree Bud crosses, the 2 plants I've grown so far were great. My buddy says this Grape Stomper should be some fire. I'm up to my eyeballs in seeds, I wish I had the grow space to accommodate them


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 25, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> I have had some _excellent _freebies from JBC  The DLA 5 x Goji OG from Respect Genetics is in my top 3, got jars full from a killer harvest right now. Ive ran it twice now, plan on running it again. Respect hooked me up with an insane amount of Christmas Tree Bud crosses, the 2 plants I've grown so far were great. My buddy says this Grape Stomper should be some fire. I'm up to my eyeballs in seeds, I wish I had the grow space to accommodate them


JBC has the best freebies for sure. I got some Bodhi Pure Land Hashplant (Congo Kashmir x 88G13HP) beans with my last order. Def anxious to see what my next one will have. Which xmas tree crosses did you get? I dont know why, but those interest me a lot. I remember back in the late 90s early 2000s xmas tree buds would come around here during xmas for a few years. Awesome piney smelling weed


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 25, 2021)

I think I got 4 of the Christmas Tree Bud crosses, and 2 packs of the floor mix from Respect. He went above and beyond, sent me 6 packs for free, and even made a badass package that looks like a giant seed pack. To top it off, JBC mailed it to me free of charge  
I know the exact pine smell you're speaking of, hoping to find it in one of these crosses  I've grown out the Horchata x CTB, and the Blackbird 3 x CTB. Both beautiful plants that produced great smoke. The Horchata packed a punch


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 25, 2021)

Hell yea man you got a hell of a hookup! Ive got the Lucky Lime x CTB and Chem Cookie Trip x CTB. Hoping to grow a couple out to have ready for xmas next year


----------



## hillbill (Dec 26, 2021)

About to wack a Vashon Lulu at 61 days, getting dark purple fade in leaves, was a freebie or contest bean from JBC. I will call the smell incense and spice but I have a lot of smelly stuff flowering at the moment. She has firm buds starting to foxtail and new white pistils there only. Trykes are almost all pearl to cloudy, little amber on calyxes, 25% on bud leaves. Nice to grow and about average size. Been in the dark 2 days. Will be back in a couple weeks to report effect etc.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 3, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> My neighbor "You're sure it's safe to send cash to JBC?"
> 
> Told him I do and never had a problem. He ordered for the first time last week. He'll be a regular customer now.


Is that the new rules?.. JBC was the last place i ordered from due to their payment choices... North atlantic as well


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 3, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Is that the new rules?.. JBC was the last place i ordered from due to their payment choices... North atlantic as well


You can do that or a blank money order.

Curious to know what the old rules were. I have only known the payment options as they are now. Don't get me wrong it's bit of a pain in the ass but it's not like anyone is taking CC's as far as I know.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 3, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> You can do that or a blank money order.
> 
> Curious to know what the old rules were. I have only known the payment options as they are now. Don't get me wrong it's bit of a pain in the ass but it's not like anyone is taking CC's as far as I know.


Every seed seller I've dealt with has stopped accepting cards because of the insanely stupid restrictions due to federal law. There's some that still take them probably.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 3, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Is that the new rules?.. JBC was the last place i ordered from due to their payment choices... North atlantic as well


They still have the alternate payment method. My latest use of said method was New Year’s Eve + alcohol = more AKBB gear from JBC


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 3, 2022)

Thank goodness


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 11, 2022)

Good morning/evening, RIU... 

Just a quick heads up: A restock, from *Bodhi,* including a few packs of *Metal Haze Preservation* (limited to one pack per customer), has just hit along with new freebie choices!

New Bodhi Freebie List:
*Temple Lights V2 *(NL#5 Purple x Temple V2) | *Purple Pineapple Wookie* (Purple Pineapple Express x Wookie) | *Purple Pakistani Chitral* (Purple Heirloom Love Gift) | *Jalalagod* (Jalalabad x OMG) | *Chem D x Purple Unicorn x Wookie* | *Purple Triangle *(Black Triangle x Purple Unicorn) | *Babylon Buster* (Dread Bread x 88G13HP) | *Air Guitar* (Temple x Wookie 15)

Happy New Year and enjoy those beans!


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 22, 2022)

It's getting cold! A @JBCSeeds hoodie would be pretty sweet right about now


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 27, 2022)

Any info regarding butterscotch wookie?


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 27, 2022)

Any info regarding butterscotch wookie?


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 27, 2022)

Any info regarding butterscotch wookie?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2022)

Must be awesome, just saw 3 posts asking about it this morning.


----------



## MrIcculus (Jan 27, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> It's getting cold! A @JBCSeeds hoodie would be pretty sweet right about now


I concur!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 28, 2022)

littleflavio said:


> Any info regarding butterscotch wookie?



Sorry my friend we don’t have any info specific to that one as it was a freebie.

Best I can suggest is to look up the parents to see what you may have. Both parents have info available online.

Butter Wookie
Butterscotch 
X wookie (not to be confused with wookies)

If you have any info from your grow of these babies, feel free to share!
Thanks


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jan 28, 2022)

Good morning/evening, RIU! 

The following new gear, from *Strayfox*, has just dropped:

*Blanco Kush Cake* (Bubba Blanco x LA Kush Cake) FEM *| * *GMO Jungle* (Black GMO x Jungle Fire) *| **LA Hippies* (Dirty Hippy x LA Kush Cake) *| **Kiss N Tell* (Big Sur Holy Weed x North Indian/Tresdawg *| **Afghani Snowflake* (80’s Black Afghani x Tresdawg) *| **Midnight Munchiez* (Black Marshmallow x Tresdawg) *| ** Cocoa 13* (Hashplant 13 (Cocoa Cut) x Afghani Skunk) *| * *North Indian Frost* (Frosties Runtz x North Indian) *| **Platinum 95* (Platinum Garlic x I195 F3) *| **Iraqi Goji* (Iraqi 66 x White Goji) *| * *Garlic Goji* (Black GMO x White Goji) *| * *Chemdog Jungle* (Tresdawg F1 x Jungle Fire) *| **Deal Breaker* (LA Kush Cake x North Indian/Tresdawg) *| **Jungle Milk* (Jungle Fire x Angel Milk) *| **Hawaiian Peaches* (80’s Hawaiian x North Indian/Tresdawg) 


Thanks for the continued support and enjoy those beans!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 3, 2022)

Good evening, RIU! 

We've just listed a Bodhi Appreciation Raffle! 

For every $50 spent on the site, from 02/01 until 03/13, you will receive one entry into the drawing for the following hard-to-find Bodhi packs: 

*Pleiadian Love Nest* (Vietnamese x Kashmir) | *Zipolite Oaxacan* (Nierika Seed Trust) | *Appalachian Super Skunk* (Mass Super Skunk x Appalachia) | *Hollyweed* (Hollywood PK x 88G13HP) | *Love Triangle* (TK x Snow Lotus) | *Jabba's Stash* (Bubba Kush x Snow Lotus) | *Lando's Stash* (Pure Kush x Snow Lotus) | *Strange Brew* (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus) | *Dragon Fruit* (OldSog SSH x Snow Lotus | Star Flight Guava (Stardawg Guava x Snow Lotus) | *Nigerian Space Probe* (BS Nigerian x Kashmir) SS011 | *Panama Space Probe* (Panama x Kashmir) SS016 | *Black Triangle* (TK x 88G13HP) | * Golden Hashplant* (Golden Triangle x 88G13HP)

More info here: https://www.jbcseeds.com/promos/

Good luck to those who enter and enjoy those beans!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 24, 2022)

*Exclusive RIU Announcement:*

I have just pulled a bunch of *Useful Seeds* packs from my personal stash and made them available on the website!

While they are available to anyone on the website, this is the only place we are announcing them!!!

*some packs have born on dates of 2019/2020


Enjoy!


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 24, 2022)

JBCSeeds said:


> *Exclusive RIU Announcement:*
> 
> I have just pulled a bunch of *Useful Seeds* packs from my personal stash and made them available on the website!
> 
> ...


Yes!!!!! Thank you thank you just scored what I’ve hunted for a year now


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 24, 2022)

JBCSeeds said:


> *Exclusive RIU Announcement:*
> 
> I have just pulled a bunch of *Useful Seeds* packs from my personal stash and made them available on the website!
> 
> ...


After recently growing out the Bag of Oranges seeds, that I won in this very thread years ago, I was impressed with Useful's work.
Based on that, I just grabbed a pack of the Chem 4 x BOO, that you dug up.
Thank you.


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 24, 2022)

JBCSeeds said:


> *Exclusive RIU Announcement:*
> 
> I have just pulled a bunch of *Useful Seeds* packs from my personal stash and made them available on the website!
> 
> ...


Thanks!
For the Crickets drop.. Is each customer limited to one pack only out of the 3 choices, or can we purchase one of each?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Feb 25, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> Thanks!
> For the Crickets drop.. Is each customer limited to one pack only out of the 3 choices, or can we purchase one of each?


One pack of each available.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Feb 25, 2022)

Damn Sunday is my bday too...


----------



## VAhomegrown (Feb 27, 2022)

Did anyone get in on the C&C drop this morning? I overslept dammit


----------



## Rigman (Feb 27, 2022)

Was gone in under 5 mins


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 27, 2022)

I got a pack of the Nepali x Puck HP BC1. I also wanted the Sensi Star x Puck HP BC1 but they were gone by the time I got to them. I did get a pack of them on the first drop though. Site crashed on some people there were so many on there.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Feb 27, 2022)

Yea I had my eyes on that Sensi Star cross. Oh well.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Mar 4, 2022)

Package arrived today . Another happy customer.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 5, 2022)

Where did JBC site go, been bleached.


----------



## Babalonian (Mar 5, 2022)

какие?


Jk

_





JBC Seeds | Because Genetics Matter







www.jbcseeds.com




_
Looks good from here.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Mar 13, 2022)

The Chem D x Sour Diesel x 1979 Christmas Tree Bud freebie has given me 2 VERY lemon smelling girls. Nothing else, just pure lemonade and lemons. I'm super happy. They were pollinated with a Sundance (*Lemon Thai* x *Lavender* x *Green Crack* x *Tres Dawg*) from Bodhi.


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 15, 2022)

From the drops and restocks page:
* BLUE MAGOO BX3*, FROM *DYNASTY GENETICS*, TO DROP FRIDAY 03/18, AT 4:20 AM, PST!


----------



## TankHankerous (Mar 22, 2022)

Any word on the raffle winners?


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Mar 22, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Any word on the raffle winners?


Winners were drawn and emailed


----------



## bythekasiz (Mar 29, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> The Chem D x Sour Diesel x 1979 Christmas Tree Bud freebie has given me 2 VERY lemon smelling girls. Nothing else, just pure lemonade and lemons. I'm super happy. They were pollinated with a Sundance (*Lemon Thai* x *Lavender* x *Green Crack* x *Tres Dawg*) from Bodhi.


I’m glad these are being grown out and enjoyed! They were just fun additions to the 79 Christmas Tree Bud preservation for Useful. Thanks for reporting back, Sundance should be a fun mix too. Nice job! 
Just to be clear it’s Useful’s (Chem D x Chocolate Diesel) x 79 Ctb. 
I tried the blueberries n chocolate x 79 ctb and it was a nice lemony treat as well with blue colors throughout.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Apr 2, 2022)

Hello jbc, 

I see the restock for Coastal says they are 20% off. The packs are 120$. Is that after the sale discount or is the site acting wonky and should be 100$ per pack? Thanks.


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 2, 2022)

Warpedpassage said:


> Hello jbc,
> 
> I see the restock for Coastal says they are 20% off. The packs are 120$. Is that after the sale discount or is the site acting wonky and should be 100$ per pack? Thanks.


Ordinarily 150 20% off is 120


----------



## Warpedpassage (Apr 2, 2022)

sdd420 said:


> Ordinarily 150 20% off is 120


I think you might be right. I checked out other banks and they are still selling most packs around 160. Its just that i vaguely remember jbc already priced around 125, several months back. Damn this stoner memory. 120 still plenty acceptable for the genetics on offer. Kagyu does good work.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 6, 2022)

Warpedpassage said:


> I think you might be right. I checked out other banks and they are still selling most packs around 160. Its just that i vaguely remember jbc already priced around 125, several months back. Damn this stoner memory. 120 still plenty acceptable for the genetics on offer. Kagyu does good work.


Don’t forget to add the discount code *RIU10* for an extra 10% off on all of your orders at JBC.


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 14, 2022)

Good evening, RIU...






Our Annual 4/20 Sale will start around 4:20 AM (Pacific Daylight Time) tomorrow morning (04/15), and will end around 4:20 PM (PDT), next Sunday (04/24)!

*SALE DETAILS:*
All Bodhi will be $52 per regular pack and $50 for his new NFT packs. All NFT packs will be limited to one purchase per household. If any stock remains after 24 hours, the limit will be lifted.
Mephisto, Useful, Strayfox, and Vashon will all be 10% off.
Rare Dankness, Crickets and Cicada, Pistil Positive, KOS, AK Bean Brains, and Mosca will all be 15% off.
Old World Genetics, Dynasty, Legendary, Katsu, and Second Generation Genetics will all be 20% off.
Exotic Genetix, Relic, Red Eyed Genetics, and Archive will all be 25% off.
_Bodhi packs and 25% off packs are not eligible for any additional discounts._

*4/20 DRAWINGS:*
AKBB 4/20 Drawing: For every pack of AKBB purchased during the month of April, you will receive one entry into the drawing for one of the following packs:
Roadkill Skunk x Deep Chunk/Super Skunk | Kali Mist F5 | Black Afghani x TKNL5 Haze
There will be 3 winners drawn. 1st drawn will get first choice from the packs and so on...
Drawing will be held and winners notified by email on or about Cinco De Mayo (May 5th). 

Bodhi 4/20 Drawing: For every pack of Bodhi Seeds purchased during the month of April, you will receive one entry into the drawing for one of the following packs:
Sunshine Daydream (Bubbashine x Appalachia) |  Old School Hashplant (PNW HP x 88G13HP) | White Lotus (The White x Snow Lotus) |  Sunshine Kush (Purple Kush x Sunshine Daydream)
There will be 4 winners drawn. 1st drawn will get first choice from the packs and so on...
Drawing will be held and winners notified by email on or about Cinco De Mayo (May 5th).

JBC 4/20 Drawing: For every $50.00 spent on the website during the month of April, you will receive one entry into the drawing for one of the following 4 packs:
First Light from Old World Genetics  | Velvet Rush from Old World Genetics | Red Lotus from Bodhi | Mike's Strawberry Lemonade from Exotic Genetix
There will be 4 winners drawn. 1st drawn will get first choice from the packs and so on...
Drawing will be held and winners notified by email on or about Cinco De Mayo (May 5th).

Happy holidays from the JBC family to yours!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 14, 2022)

Bodhi and Useful updates:

We expect the new NFT packs, from *Bodhi*, to drop Saturday (04/16), at 4:20 AM, PDT!
We expect *Black Lime Special Reserve F5*, from *Useful Seeds*, to drop Sunday (04/17), at 12:00 PM (High Noon), PDT!

For more information regarding Bodhi's new gear, please check our News Page: https://www.jbcseeds.com/drops-restocks/

Thanks for the continued support and enjoy those beans!


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 17, 2022)

@JBCSeeds the sales prices aren’t showing for any of the Strayfox gear


----------



## JBCSeeds (Apr 17, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> @JBCSeeds the sales prices aren’t showing for any of the Strayfox gear


They should be showing on sale now. If you're not seeing sale prices, please try to clear your cache.


----------



## LegendaryG (May 4, 2022)

Romulanman said:


> Has anyone bought these and popped them yet? They are at a somewhat acceptable price now for me and I love sum grape terps. The description says its a worked line so it gives me hope that it lives up to it. I've never heard of this company albeit they are new as JBC stated. Any info would be cool.





Romulanman said:


> Has anyone bought these and popped them yet? They are at a somewhat acceptable price now for me and I love sum grape terps. The description says its a worked line so it gives me hope that it lives up to it. I've never heard of this company albeit they are new as JBC stated. Any info would be cool.


Not new to breeding, but decided that it was about time to share the hard work I've placed into reworking and stabilizing the Grape Stomper and also am working on bringing back some originals in F1 form of other favorites of mine. It is definitely on the top of the list for most unique as far as grape terps go. I've run many purp strains including Purple Urkle and although some may have a "grapelike" scent to them nothing has come close to the strength and intensity of the grape candy like terps combined with the density and frost that I've found in this cross. The original genetics were from Gage Green. I pheno hunted the strongest growing Grape Stomper out of the BX2 line and crossed it with the Grape Puff. The project has come a long way and finally have a keeper Grape that I am never letting go. It has that exact same smell of Grape Big League Chew. The frost builds up early into flower and ends snow white. The stems are hollow and strong, not needing much support depending on how big you let it get. The leaves are very wide and sparse during flower. I don't get on social media often, but saw your post and wanted to be able to answer your questions. I will be starting my own thread eventually to keep everyone up to date with new projects, photos and to answer any questions. Here are a couple of photos of my keeper Grape Bx3 in veg and flower.


----------



## JBCSeeds (May 16, 2022)

Good evening, RIU!  

The following gear, from *Useful Seeds*, has been restocked and is now available:
*Black Lime Special Reserve F5 |  Lucky Lime *(Lucky Charms x Black Lime Reserve)* | GMO x Chocolate Diesel [FEM] | Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel** [FEM] *
***Please note, Useful has changed the quantity of his feminized packs from 10 to 7 bean in an effort to keep the same price point.

Enjoy those beans!


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Father's Day, RIU! 


*Bodhi Update:*
While we don't have a drop date yet, we wanted to let you know what we expect from *Bodhi*, soon. We will keep you updated here and on our *News Page* with specific drop date/time info once we have it.

*New Restocks:*
*Black Triangle* (Triangle Kush x 88G13HP) | *Blueberry Hashplant* (SC Blue Dream X 88G13HP) |  *Peach Hashplant* (Peach Romulan x 88G13HP) | *Red Eye Jedi* (Skywalker OG x 88G13HP) | *Spirit Hashplant* (Ghost OG x 88G13HP)

*New Strains:
Time Bender* (Congo Black x Wookie) - Earthy, mothball, citric, mossy. Dissociative effect... for heads that like unique effects. 9 weeks.
*Zoot* (J1 x 88G13HP) - Massive spears of stony citrus musk. Super resistant and hardy. 9 weeks.
*Madre Azul* (Blueberry Lotus x OMG) - Blueberry citron Afghan. Heady and euphoric. Big yields. 9 weeks.

*2022 NFT:
Banana OG x 88G13HP | Cherry AK47 x 88G13HP | Trainwreck x 88G13HP* 



Thanks for the continued support and enjoy those beans!


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 19, 2022)

JBCSeeds said:


> Happy Father's Day, RIU!
> 
> 
> *Bodhi Update:*
> ...


Some good looking stuff! Time Bender sounds great!


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 26, 2022)

From JBC's newsletter:

The new gear from Bodhi is scheduled to drop Tuesday 6/28 at 4:20am Pacific Daylight Time. You can see a list of the new ones dropping on the news page of the website.






Drops and Restocks | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 27, 2022)

Good evening, RIU! 

We expect the new gear, from *Bodhi*, to drop tomorrow morning at 4:20 AM, Pacific Daylight Time!

In addition to the new drop and restock, there's also a Bodhi Raffle starting tomorrow:

For every pack of Bodhi gear purchased between 06/28 and 07/31, you will receive one entry into the drawing for one of the following packs:
* Jager Hashplant *(Jager x 88G13HP) *| Mendo Sunshine* (Mendo Purps x SSDD)* | Magic Carpet* (Lebowski x 88G13HP)* | Granola Funk *(GSC Forum x Wookie 15)* | Purple Wookie v3 *(RKU F4 x Wookie 15) 
There will be 5 winners drawn on or around August 5th. The 1st winner will get first pick from the list, second winner will get to pick from the remaining packs... and so on.

Thanks for the continued support and enjoy those beans!


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 27, 2022)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU!
> 
> We expect the new gear, from *Bodhi*, to drop tomorrow morning at 4:20 AM, Pacific Daylight Time!
> 
> ...


Any new freebies?


----------



## JBCSeeds (Jun 28, 2022)

sdd420 said:


> Any new freebies?



Bodhi freebie list:
*Outdoor Skunk Revival #2* (88G13HP x Hippy Slayer)* | Outdoor Skunk Revival #3* (ASS F2 Mix x 88G13HP) * | Outdoor Skunk Revival #4* (ASS #1 x 88G13HP) *| Purple Pakistani Chitral | Jalalagod *(Jalalabad x OMG)* | Babylon Buster*(Dreadbread x 88G13HP)* | Air Guitar* (Temple x Wookie)* | Purple Triangle *


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 8, 2022)

Thank you JBC.
I wasn’t about to miss out on some new Jack Herer related genetics, especially on sale.


----------



## Stonerbud (Jul 12, 2022)

JBCSeeds said:


> RIU, what's happenin...?
> 
> Due to numerous requests, we've decided to make a thread here on Roll It Up. Before we get started, we'd like to thank our current customers for your business and invite everyone else to make the JBC family a part of your own.
> 
> ...


I have been told that you can get some fire beans from jbcseeds so i will be contacting them shortly to get my hands on a pack of something fire


----------



## TankHankerous (Jul 15, 2022)

Thanks again JBC, always a pleasure!


----------



## Rico2016 (Jul 19, 2022)

jack and the giant bean stalk lets f gooooo


----------



## JBCSeeds (Aug 23, 2022)

Hey everyone,

I just finished cancelling some orders and going through some inventory which has made some pretty hard to find packs available from *Crickets and Cicada* and *Old World Genetics/DJ Short*!!!

These verrrry limited packs are available now. 

While anyone on the site can purchase them, I am only making an announcement here for my RIU friends.


----------



## Billy Madison (Aug 24, 2022)

Just had my first experience with JBC Seeds and it was spectacular, I highly recommend them. Very quick with communications and fulfilling the order. They have a wonderful selection of genetics and I'll definitely use them again in the future. Thank you JBC Seeds!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 24, 2022)

Billy Madison said:


> Just had my first experience with JBC Seeds and it was spectacular, I highly recommend them. Very quick with communications and fulfilling the order. They have a wonderful selection of genetics and I'll definitely use them again in the future. Thank you JBC Seeds!


 Yep, I've never had a bad experience with them, good folks.


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 24, 2022)

JBCSeeds said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just finished cancelling some orders and going through some inventory which has made some pretty hard to find packs available from *Crickets and Cicada* and *Old World Genetics/DJ Short*!!!
> 
> ...


I just started some of the Bohdi Persian Delight cross. I will get some pics soon. In the meantime they are very broadleaf to start


----------



## TankHankerous (Aug 29, 2022)

JBC does it again. Impeccable service!


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Sep 2, 2022)

@JBCSeeds can you share any information/reports/feedback you’ve had on pistol positive’s Luana f2? Wondering what the lineage is. I’m interested in finding nostalgic Hawaiian flavors and smells


----------



## Freshbakd (Sep 2, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> @JBCSeeds can you share any information/reports/feedback you’ve had on pistol positive’s Luana f2? Wondering what the lineage is. I’m interested in finding nostalgic Hawaiian flavors and smells


I have hit up pistil positive on ig about a similar question. Quick and friendly answer, dunno if they got busy in life but worth a try


----------



## Rico2016 (Sep 16, 2022)

loving giving my seed to those in need. nice jbc


----------



## GrassBurner (Sep 16, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> @JBCSeeds can you share any information/reports/feedback you’ve had on pistol positive’s Luana f2? Wondering what the lineage is. I’m interested in finding nostalgic Hawaiian flavors and smells


Everything I've grown from Pistil Positive has been top notch  Plants are easy to grow, great producers, great smell, great smoke. Underrated for sure. Haven't grown the Luana, but ive grown a few of their strains.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 17, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Everything I've grown from Pistil Positive has been top notch  Plants are easy to grow, great producers, great smell, great smoke. Underrated for sure. Haven't grown the Luana, but ive grown a few of their strains.


SaucyBalls maybe?


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Sep 17, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Everything I've grown from Pistil Positive has been top notch  Plants are easy to grow, great producers, great smell, great smoke. Underrated for sure. Haven't grown the Luana, but ive grown a few of their strains.


actually had a nice conversation w/Levi after reaching out on IG. Looking forward to these for sure. Also I dig the packaging


----------



## klyphman (Sep 17, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> actually had a nice conversation w/Levi after reaching out on IG. Looking forward to these for sure. Also I dig the packaging
> 
> View attachment 5199095


So, what’d you find out? 
Been curious about that Luana f2.


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Sep 17, 2022)

klyphman said:


> So, what’d you find out?
> Been curious about that Luana f2.


definitely hit him up on IG I’m sure they’ll like any increased traffic/buzz about Luana or PP in general. I mostly asked about what phenos to look for and what smells/flavors to expect. Also talked about the luana freebies which they’re hooking me up with now.


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 8, 2022)

sdd420 said:


> I just started some of the Bohdi Persian Delight cross. I will get some pics soon. In the meantime they are very broadleaf to start


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 8, 2022)

2 types so far


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 8, 2022)

Notice the 4 finger leaf


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 5, 2022)

Chopped. They stayed short and we’re so fat I got some bud rot on one plant


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 10, 2022)

Anybody else got the Super B x Blue Cheese F2 freebies made by Respect Genetics via JBC??? I have found zero info on this cross and its not listed on their freebies list like the others. I can't figure out what Super B is??? I've searched the forums, Google, insta and emailed JBC to ask. Maybe he will get back with me soon.

@JBCSeeds


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 10, 2022)

Ok JBC got back with me.... 

Super B = _Banana OG x OZ Kush _


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 12, 2022)

Is JBC doing a Black Friday sale?

if so when does it start

trying not to spend all my money at the banks that have already started their sales lol…JBC has a couple things I want that I don’t see at other banks


----------



## bpk419 (Nov 24, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Is JBC doing a Black Friday sale?
> 
> if so when does it start
> 
> trying not to spend all my money at the banks that have already started their sales lol…JBC has a couple things I want that I don’t see at other banks


Yes - check under the "Shop" header and then the "Promos" sub-header for the 411.


----------



## bpk419 (Nov 25, 2022)

Sale is live for those interested ~ sale prices appear in checkout. Caved and scooped the Moose and Lobsta V2 by Dynasty. RIU10 worked in addition to the sale price.


----------



## Movement13 (Jan 2, 2023)

psychadelibud said:


> Ok JBC got back with me....
> 
> Super B = _Banana OG x OZ Kush _


bet this is crazy good


----------



## Movement13 (Jan 2, 2023)

Movement13 said:


> bet this is crazy good


i got these and puck x skunk germinating


----------



## LegendaryG (Jan 2, 2023)

Coming out with some  fems this year.


----------

